# 61 RAG BUILD UP AKA " New York's Rotten Apple"



## TKeeby79

Car was bought from Rochester NY found on Craigslist









The car was paid for but due to the massive amount of snow that hit NY over the winter I was unable to pick up the car till Spring





































Once she was picked up I reached out to several know shops for info and prices on rebuilds but was not taken serious. After PM'ing the GRINCH a few times he finally responded and we got the ball rolling. The car was brought to him May 28th but due to my wife's wedding(I got married but it was her wedding) he was not allowed to start on it till the end of the summer.























In the meantime I have been buying parts to assist in the build:
Solid front fenders, a Whole rear quarter, and a set of rockers (from the homie Texas 61 Impala)







<br>
















A fully wrapped & molded frame (from the homie Rick over @ Unlimited Suspension & Chassis)














<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>








Wrapped & Molded Upper's/Lowers, Trailing arms, and a Wish Bone also from the Homie Rick.







<


----------



## Catalyzed

*Oh man, been looking forward to this build! Frame looks good!!! *:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS

Nice homie. I'll be watching....


----------



## Skim

ttt!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tage

Oh Yeah!


----------



## tpimuncie

NICE!


----------



## REYXTC

Nice start!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Since day 1 I have been collecting some OG parts here are some:


----------



## the GRINCH

so i guess im suppose to start posting pics in here also lol , got a few pics i have to upload them , as well as pics for hell bent 61 


looks as there will be a few more build topics i will be posting progress pics in also


----------



## impalaluv

thatha GRINCH...aye homie seen some of your builds , great work homie can't wait to see this one unfold !


----------



## big C

TKeeby79 said:


> Car was bought from Rochester NY found on Craigslist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car was paid for but due to the massive amount of snow that hit NY over the winter I was unable to pick up the car till Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once she was picked up I reached out to several know shops for info and prices on rebuilds but was not taken serious. After PM'ing the GRINCH a few times he finally responded and we got the ball rolling. The car was brought to him May 28th but due to my wife's wedding(I got married but it was her wedding) he was not allowed to start on it till the end of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime I have been buying parts to assist in the build:
> Solid front fenders, a Whole rear quarter, and a set of rockers (from the homie Texas 61 Impala)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fully wrapped & molded frame (from the homie Rick over @ Unlimited Suspension & Chassis)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped & Molded Upper's/Lowers, Trailing arms, and a Wish Bone also from the Homie Rick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <


Lovin them lower arms and frame homie going to be a nice one:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

AND THE PROJECT STARTS..........!!!!!!!!!!
let's see how the ROTTEN APPLE turn out.


----------



## DannyG.

Cant wait to see the finished product!!!


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## regal ryda

bout time Terrence:thumbsup:


----------



## Tage

Your getting me hyped T...... you got me wanting to start a build topic LOL!


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## CovetedStyle

Digg'n all the strap'n.. Super clean!


----------



## the GRINCH

did all that molding of the suspension and frame wrap to put air bags on , wth hahahahahaha


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> did all that molding of the suspension and frame wrap to put air bags on , wth hahahahahaha


 AIRBAGS???????? WTF !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee

Great start TKeeby!


----------



## vouges17

good start :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

the GRINCH said:


> did all that molding of the suspension and frame wrap to put air bags on , wth hahahahahaha


 Them bags should have no problem mounting to the lower collar of them power balls nor should he have a problem shoving some 1/2" air line through them 1 1/4" holes cut in the frame lol


----------



## drasticbean

No bags.


----------



## carlito77




----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Catalyzed said:


> *Oh man, been looking forward to this build! Frame looks good!!! *:wave:


 Thanks Nesto, you know I have been waiting to start my project! 



SIX1RAG said:


> Nice homie. I'll be watching....


SIX1RAG me and Dave know he has alot of people watching! 



tpimuncie said:


> NICE!


 Luis Im just trying to build a clean ride like yours Homie!!



the GRINCH said:


> so i guess im suppose to start posting pics in here also lol , got a few pics i have to upload them , as well as pics for hell bent 61
> 
> looks as there will be a few more build topics i will be posting progress pics in also


Dave your gonna have to do more than post pics! Your gonna have to do some restoring, LOL..



regal ryda said:


> bout time Terrence:thumbsup:


 Thank Homie, Im trying..



the GRINCH said:


> did all that molding of the suspension and frame wrap to put air bags on , wth hahahahahaha


 Dave dont be starting No rumors lol, Guys Im cutting this bitch!



Mr Gee said:


> Great start TKeeby!


Thanks Mr. Gee, hows your Bubble Top? I hope to see it next month..


----------



## TKeeby79

I visited Dave and we started on the Bubble Top (Well he had me start) I removed the front Grill and interior trim so we can package up and send to straighten and chrome!

























Dave started on my front fenders:
















Spraying that guide coat, so I could understand its purpose and start sanding on my own fender








After a Days work, Im new to this so it took a while, LOL,


----------



## TKeeby79

While in NC Dave took me to the swap meet and I picked up some OG goodies for my 61.

N.O.S. Front & Rear Valance Pans:

















61 CoolPack so I can have some AC during the nasty summer days in NY:









Front Bench Seat W/Power 6 way tracks:

















Tissue Dispenser:









Some Power Vent Motors & Power Windows:


----------



## Mr Gee

You know you could have picked me up some valances too when you were at the swap :biggrin:


----------



## npazzin

lookin good, keep it up!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

You have a NICE start goin on there... Looks like you're movin pretty quick now...

She'll be on the streets in no time...

BUILD SUBSCRIBED :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

OOOOH SHIT I REMEMBER THIS CAR.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

ETA...2013. Summer


----------



## tpimuncie

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

npazzin said:


> lookin good, keep it up!


Thanks, Im trying..



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> You have a NICE start goin on there... Looks like you're movin pretty quick now...
> 
> She'll be on the streets in no time...
> 
> BUILD SUBSCRIBED :thumbsup:


Thanks Detroit 6 Ace, Im just trying to have a clean ride built.



NY-BOSSMAN said:


> OOOOH SHIT I REMEMBER THIS CAR.


Pretty Funny you recognize the car. 


drasticbean said:


> ETA...2013. Summer


Fingers crossed Bean..


----------



## Mr Impala

Looking good T you got some good parts already lined up. Wish you were closer man t his 61 4dr i got is ROCK solid would help david out alot.


----------



## JasonJ

Cool.... subscribed. 
What did you pick the NOS valances up for if you dont mind? I have a NOS set and was curious what they go for.


----------



## big C

JasonJ said:


> Cool.... subscribed. What did you pick the NOS valances up for if you dont mind? I have a NOS set and was curious what they go for.


 1 million dollars my friend lol


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Impala said:


> Looking good T you got some good parts already lined up. Wish you were closer man t his 61 4dr i got is ROCK solid would help david out alot.


Thanks Brent, I wish you werent across the US cause Me and Dave could have used your floors & hood off that solid 61. 



JasonJ said:


> Cool.... subscribed.
> What did you pick the NOS valances up for if you dont mind? I have a NOS set and was curious what they go for.


Jason check your PM...


----------



## DannyG.

TKeeby79 said:


> Thanks Brent, I wish you werent across the US cause Me and Dave could have used your floors & hood off that solid 61.
> 
> 
> 
> T. we got that extra hood for u in our garage...Tage had brought it back down from upstate.


----------



## the GRINCH

ready for the first prime


----------



## the GRINCH

so tkeeby and i worked out the details on the resto of his 61 impala , we started tinkering with it on some extra time , little here little there , we got the fenders he purchased from tx sandblasted both sides and body worked them for the first time here is where we are now


----------



## the GRINCH

some primer squirted on them , 
















again the bodywork we did was just the rough in stages , we didnt fix every issue the first time blocking


----------



## the GRINCH




----------



## tpimuncie

Lookn good!!


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


>



Look at me know ....


----------



## Wizzard

Great topic, will be checking it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

nice build, i'm sure the grinch will build you right!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

the GRINCH said:


>


Is that how you keep Skims and this one from getting confused? 

JK

Nice progress.. Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

DannyG. said:


> TKeeby79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Brent, I wish you werent across the US cause Me and Dave could have used your floors & hood off that solid 61.
> 
> 
> 
> T. we got that extra hood for u in our garage...Tage had brought it back down from upstate.
> 
> 
> 
> Danny I forgot I had that hood, Thanks. We gotta throw it in the car when you ship it.
Click to expand...


----------



## TKeeby79

Picked up a Lincoln Versailles rear end to go on my ride. It will be rebuilt and chromed.


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> Picked up a Lincoln Versailles rear end to go on my ride. It will be rebuilt and chromed.


Real nice!


----------



## drasticbean

Slowly but surely.


----------



## 3-wheel

good luck with your build homie,
arm's and frame came out real nice, lets see some colour..

jb.


----------



## preacherman

TKeeby79 said:


> Picked up a Lincoln Versailles rear end to go on my ride. It will be rebuilt and chromed.


oh man!!...seriously?? Come on T...how we gonna mount them air bags to that thing?? All the stuff came today and i already started laying out the brackets for the stock rear end! Oh well, guess i can start all over...hey, when can you get Grinch the technical specs on that thing in the pic so we can get back on schedule?


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

preacherman said:


> oh man!!...seriously?? Come on T...how we gonna mount them air bags to that thing?? All the stuff came today and i already started laying out the brackets for the stock rear end! Oh well, guess i can start all over...hey, when can you get Grinch the technical specs on that thing in the pic so we can get back on schedule?


 Ah man you to Jeremy? Dave put you up to this? Lol. How are things in NC?


----------



## preacherman

TKeeby79 said:


> Ah man you to Jeremy? Dave put you up to this? Lol. How are things in NC?


we all good here!...hey, i do have a question though, why do most people use the lincoln rear end...i ask because 94 and newer mustangs have disk break rear ends and should be easier to find and cheaper.


----------



## drasticbean

OH MAN ......THE CAR IS DONE. 
THAT WAS QUICK.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

preacherman said:


> we all good here!...hey, i do have a question though, why do most people use the lincoln rear end...i ask because 94 and newer mustangs have disk break rear ends and should be easier to find and cheaper.


I thought mustangs had the 8.8 rearends?


----------



## shavedmax

looking good. seems like there's going to be alot of impalas in NY


----------



## preacherman

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I thought mustangs had the 8.8 rearends?


they do...i just figured they would be cheaper and more plentiful but Grinch explained it to me today. Being that the lincoln rear end is the right width for the app. and looks more like the original chevy piece with a third member. LOL...i guess i was ask'n cause i have an extra stang rear end that i don't need!


----------



## Lolohopper

nice bubble


----------



## TKeeby79

drasticbean said:


> OH MAN ......THE CAR IS DONE.
> THAT WAS QUICK.


 LOL, I wish Bean! But One day she will look like this!



shavedmax said:


> looking good. seems like there's going to be alot of impalas in NY


 Within the next 2 years NY will be flooded with Lowriders. I know 5 frame off being built as I type.



preacherman said:


> they do...i just figured they would be cheaper and more plentiful but Grinch explained it to me today. Being that the lincoln rear end is the right width for the app. and looks more like the original chevy piece with a third member. LOL...i guess i was ask'n cause i have an extra stang rear end that i don't need!


 Jeremy it all has to do with the fact that a Lincoln Rear is already short enough so we can run skirts and it has disk brakes.



Lolohopper said:


> nice bubble


Thanks Homie..


----------



## TKeeby79

Today is 9/11/11 and I would like to pay homage to those who made the Supreme Sacrifice. I am a NYC Fire Fighter and This car will represent what NY is about!


----------



## Mr Gee

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

TKeeby79 said:


> Today is 9/11/11 and I would like to pay homage to those who made the Supreme Sacrifice. I am a NYC Fire Fighter and This car will represent what NY is about!


well thank you for doing a great job.......


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

shavedmax said:


> looking good. seems like there's going to be alot of impalas in NY


Hell yea... It's NICE to see more 61's and Lowriders on this side of the country! Makin us proud! 



TKeeby79 said:


> LOL, I wish Bean! But One day she will look like this!
> 
> 
> Within the next 2 years NY will be flooded with Lowriders. I know 5 frame off being built as I type.
> 
> 
> Jeremy it all has to do with the fact that a Lincoln Rear is already short enough so we can run skirts and it has disk brakes.
> 
> 
> Thanks Homie..





TKeeby79 said:


> Today is 9/11/11 and I would like to pay homage to those who made the Supreme Sacrifice. I am a NYC Fire Fighter and This car will represent what NY is about!


:thumbsup: Didn't know you were a firefighter... Thanks for doin what you guys do! :yes:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

TKeeby79 said:


> Today is 9/11/11 and I would like to pay homage to those who made the Supreme Sacrifice. I am a NYC Fire Fighter and This car will represent what NY is about!


:angel: Thanks for what you do, and god bless to all the fallen and there families...

:thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Tage

TKeeby79 said:


> Today is 9/11/11 and I would like to pay homage to those who made the Supreme Sacrifice. I am a NYC Fire Fighter and This car will represent what NY is about!


:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

drasticbean said:


> well thank you for doing a great job.......


Bean you know I Love what I do!!



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Hell yea... It's NICE to see more 61's and Lowriders on this side of the country! Makin us proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Didn't know you were a firefighter... Thanks for doin what you guys do! :yes:


There's a few guys here in NY that are building frame off Impala's. Trying to rep the East Coast!
Yea I real life Fire Marshal Bill, LOL. No need to thank me I Love what I do.



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :angel: Thanks for what you do, and god bless to all the fallen and there families...
> 
> :thumbsup: :angel:


Thank you for your Blessings..


----------



## TKeeby79

Now back to my build. I just picked up the motor thats going in my Bubble Top.

Here it is a 2001 Corvette 5.7L LS1


----------



## preacherman

TKeeby79 said:


> Now back to my build. I just picked up the motor thats going in my Bubble Top.
> 
> Here it is a 2001 Corvette 5.7L LS1


LOL!...man, please tell me my eyes don't see that vette motor in BACK OF AN SUV!...and it looks like u already got some fuel to fire it off on..LOL!


----------



## Mr Gee

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

I'll be watching this build.


----------



## drasticbean

Bump


----------



## DEVINERI

Looking good so far man. Hoping to make it to NY next summer for some shows. I'll definitely be watching this build!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

TKeeby79 said:


> Now back to my build. I just picked up the motor thats going in my Bubble Top.
> 
> Here it is a 2001 Corvette 5.7L LS1


Now your REALLY my hero.. LOL..

I gotta put aside some chips so I can get started on building one of these..

Do they always throw in some racing fuel with the purchase of an LS motor?


----------



## DannyG.

TKeeby79 said:


> Now back to my build. I just picked up the motor thats going in my Bubble Top.
> 
> Here it is a 2001 Corvette 5.7L LS1



Cool nice pick up T.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TKeeby79 said:


> Now back to my build. I just picked up the motor thats going in my Bubble Top.
> 
> Here it is a 2001 Corvette 5.7L LS1



:h5:


----------



## Tage

TKeeby79 said:


> Now back to my build. I just picked up the motor thats going in my Bubble Top.
> 
> Here it is a 2001 Corvette 5.7L LS1


My brother T is not playing around.... he's moving on his build something serious!


----------



## TKeeby79

DEVINERI said:


> Looking good so far man. Hoping to make it to NY next summer for some shows. I'll definitely be watching this build!!!


Come on down, we dont have many shows in NY but we will hit the City and cruise! LOL..



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Now your REALLY my hero.. LOL..
> 
> I gotta put aside some chips so I can get started on building one of these..
> 
> Do they always throw in some racing fuel with the purchase of an LS motor?


Haaaa Im your hero? Yea ok, Did you forget what you have in your garage? That bad azz Ace. And the race gas can was all he had to use as a preventive for the engine hitting my rear hatch, Lol.. 



DannyG. said:


> Cool nice pick up T.


Thanks Danny, Im trying..



Tage said:


> My brother T is not playing around.... he's moving on his build something serious!


T, you know my vision with this ride! Lets see if we can get it all done.


----------



## Venom62

TKeeby79 said:


> Now back to my build. I just picked up the motor thats going in my Bubble Top.
> 
> Here it is a 2001 Corvette 5.7L LS1


Good SHit T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your build is looking good!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to see you rollin it!!!!!!!!!! East Coast with a few bad ass Ace's and Deuces!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E-Dizzle

TKeeby79 said:


> Today is 9/11/11 and I would like to pay homage to those who made the Supreme Sacrifice. I am a NYC Fire Fighter and This car will represent what NY is about!


Whats up bro, Im also a firefighter here in California. What station do you work at in NYC?


----------



## the GRINCH

here you go T 








































started doing some color on the fire truck , oh yea got some pics of your car also


----------



## the GRINCH

here you go terrance , the fenders have been blocked again and reprimed


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> here you go terrance , the fenders have been blocked again and reprimed


damn thats talent, workin on errbody chit at once


----------



## drasticbean

I think the grinch need to clone himself. To work on everybodies cars.


----------



## TKeeby79

Oh Yea the Fire Truck getting that wet look! Save some of that Fire Engine Red for my ride fool..



the GRINCH said:


> here you go T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started doing some color on the fire truck , oh yea got some pics of your car also


----------



## TKeeby79

Oh Yea you just made my weekend! :fool2:


the GRINCH said:


> here you go terrance , the fenders have been blocked again and reprimed


----------



## tpimuncie

TKeeby79 said:


> Now back to my build. I just picked up the motor thats going in my Bubble Top.
> 
> Here it is a 2001 Corvette 5.7L LS1


Nice!


----------



## Catalyzed

Tage said:


> My brother T is not playing around.... he's moving on his build something serious!


*X61 on that!*


----------



## SPOOK82

nice 61 
imma be keeping up with this topic


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## TKeeby79

tpimuncie said:


> Nice!


Thanks, just trying to catch up with you..



Catalyzed said:


> *X61 on that!*


Im trying Homie.



SPOOK82 said:


> nice 61
> imma be keeping up with this topic


Thanks, its nice to know people are cheacking out my build.


----------



## the GRINCH

TKeeby79 said:


> Thanks, its nice to know people are cheacking out my build.


IM STALKING THIS BUILD , IMMA BE IN HERE ERDAY


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

nice project good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> IM STALKING THIS BUILD , IMMA BE IN HERE ERDAY


You better be in this build posting updates phool.. :rofl:


----------



## drasticbean

Maybe I should go see the car myself


----------



## payfred

loven it :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

shoot he on a secret mission :x:


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> shoot he on a secret mission :x:


thats right , at exactly 11 am sat.(tomorrow) morning the plane touches down in ---------------- , and if all goes well or as planned there will be some major updates to this topic :shocked::sprint:


----------



## the GRINCH

and there will be pics of my trip , imma be like BEAN takin pics while at the airport , in the air , at rental car place , at the hotel , at the car , erwhere


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> thats right , at exactly 11 am sat.(tomorrow) morning the plane touches down in ---------------- , and if all goes well or as planned there will be some major updates to this topic :shocked::sprint:


:x:


----------



## Skim

its not whachu know, its who u know.


----------



## Mr Gee

Skim said:


> its not whachu know, its who u know.


:shocked:


----------



## goinlow

good luck with the build , looks bad ass !!!


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> its not whachu know, its who u know.


i know who you know


----------



## TKeeby79

Picked up a few peaces for my LS1:


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> thats right , at exactly 11 am sat.(tomorrow) morning the plane touches down in ---------------- , and if all goes well or as planned there will be some major updates to this topic :shocked::sprint:


In 24 hours you gonna have to update this topic! 



the GRINCH said:


> and there will be pics of my trip , imma be like BEAN takin pics while at the airport , in the air , at rental car place , at the hotel , at the car , erwhere


Your gonna give us a Bean impression? You better have good pics for us!



Skim said:


> its not whachu know, its who u know.


Skim, Im learning that quick! I think I met the right people starting with Dave & You.



Tage said:


> :x:


Tage Im praying to the Impala Gods tonight, LOL..


----------



## the GRINCH

TKeeby79 said:


> In 24 hours you gonna have to update this topic!
> 
> 
> Your gonna give us a Bean impression? You better have good pics for us!
> 
> 
> Skim, Im learning that quick! I think I met the right people starting with Dave & You.
> 
> 
> Tage Im praying to the Impala Gods tonight, LOL..


well 1st off i didnt plan to take the laptop with me , so unless the hotel of choice has a way to download pics , erbody gonna have to wait till sunday night
unless you gonna post the cell pics i send you


----------



## Skim

power moves


----------



## king debo

:shocked:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

the GRINCH said:


> well 1st off i didnt plan to take the laptop with me , so unless the hotel of choice has a way to download pics , erbody gonna have to wait till sunday night
> unless you gonna post the cell pics i send you


i got cell phone pics


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> i know who you know


And I know both of you so I'm set :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

im off to see the wizard , oh wait im not going to kansas 

you see what time it is here , anyone that knows me KNOWS i am NEVER awake this early


----------



## Skim

lol yeah aint that the damn truth


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> and there will be pics of my trip , imma be like BEAN takin pics while at the airport , in the air , at rental car place , at the hotel , at the car , erwhere


You a fool. Don't forget breakfast lunch and dinner. Where are u going now.? Where are u traveling to ??


----------



## drasticbean

What is everybody Talking about. Am I out the loop ?? Out of the circle of trust ??


----------



## DannyG.

drasticbean said:


> What is everybody Talking about. Am I out the loop ?? Out of the circle of trust ??


I was somewhat out of the loop as well...Tage filled me in this morning...he making big moves!


----------



## CHUCC

drasticbean said:


> What is everybody Talking about. Am I out the loop ?? Out of the circle of trust ??


x2


----------



## Skim

:shocked:


----------



## rivman

cool topic...subscribed...


----------



## Texas Massacre

Great topic can't wait to see what pics Grinch has.


----------



## the GRINCH

well im back in north carolina , at home ,what a trip this has been im to tired to post pics at this moment i will later 

and yes bean i got pics of quizznos , and wendys, i would have taken at ruby tuesdays but i was only 1 of the 8 people in there and the server said that was busy for them lol


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> You a fool. Don't forget breakfast lunch and dinner. Where are u going now.? Where are u traveling to ??


so here you go bean , i started my adventure WAY to early this is the first time in a year (since vegas last year ) that i been awake before the sun rises 
so my saturday morning started at 4:30 am
















had to stop and get my breakfast and some gas








67 degrees at 430am wtf








had to have some pocket change on the travel ( note to self, charlotte airport will only let you take so much without filling out paper work ) oooooppppps 








then half way to the air port started pouring the rain , fools had their 4way flashers on








allmost there








after the slow drivers took an hour to get there








charlotte airport at 530








in the airport had to grab a few for the trip


----------



## the GRINCH

i got there a little early








so here was the first flights








this little bitty plane , had to slump over to walk down the aile








and its raining first off 








finnally in the air 
















first stop chicago








next stop tulsa
















next stop route 66


----------



## drasticbean

*LMAO..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOUR KILLING ME HERE....... BUT I LOVE THE PICS*......


----------



## the GRINCH

next on the agenda , 61 raggggggy
















it had some good , and it had alot of bad 








some of the good
























the more i took the worse it got








nice rack lol








piston covers had a little home made effect going on








kinda rough around the edges








whats left of the header bow








not really sure what the attempt was here 








looks better in pics








digging the home made rear floors








fronts look good though


----------



## regal ryda

my bad thought you copped.....oops


----------



## regal ryda

Bean....send me allllllll your duece accessories:yes:


----------



## the GRINCH

regal ryda said:


> Nice come up Terrance, I know Hess is gonna get you right in a flash


you getting ahead of your self there


----------



## the GRINCH

another view of the steering box








the drain box 








there was a few spots on the body that was just busting to be seen








then there was some that just wasnt there 








somebody put the tack strip in the wrong place 








nice install of the piston cover








they tried to make the home made back seat look decent








suprising the trim was nice 








notice the height differences of the homade shet
















nice body work


----------



## the GRINCH

and those little bubbles are in the paint , not rain water


----------



## DannyG.

Damn thats horrible...


----------



## the GRINCH

so then it was back to my condo in tulsa








the breath taking view from the balcony








my fancy dancy sports car








the busy busy tulsa airport
















yes it was that busy 








took me forever to get past all these people


----------



## the GRINCH

could barley take any pics with all the people lol








and the best part of the entire trip or my stay in tulsa 








and it was quiet tastey

back in NC so the pics are done for , and if anyone wants to know the car is still there we left it where it was , there is more pics but cant tell much unless you know what your looking at


----------



## Venom62

the GRINCH said:


> could barley take any pics with all the people lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the best part of the entire trip or my stay in tulsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was quiet tastey
> 
> back in NC so the pics are done for , and if anyone wants to know the car is still there we left it where it was , there is more pics but cant tell much unless you know what your looking at


WOW David, that car definitely looked WAYYYYY better in the Craigslist pics than in person. That dude could have just taken pics to show u all the bullshit before yall went thru all that time and expense just to leave it there!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

Venom62 said:


> WOW David, that car definitely looked WAYYYYY better in the Craigslist pics than in person. That dude could have just taken pics to show u all the bullshit before yall went thru all that time and expense just to leave it there!!!!


yea will it was bad , here was their discription of the car 


1961 Impala has late model small block Chevy with overdrive transmission. This car has all of the glass but it needs regulator work, it needs interior work, it needs interior work, has no carpet of door panels. Everything for this car is available online, aftermarket. This car does need a lot of work but for a $1000.00 or less you can drive and enjoy it. This is not a show car but you can check them out on ebay, they are going from $25,000 to $50,000 restored. First $10,500 Cash gets this car serious calls only, may take partial trade.


but they did say this car does need a lot of work , but for 1000.00 or less can drive and enjoy it  i think they left at least 1 zero off of their estimate


----------



## regal ryda

man that was a bummer trip Hess.....glad he didnt make a mistake and buy it sight unseen:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

First off I want to thank Dave & Skim for there help trying to have me in a 61 Rag, especially Dave!! Without him I would have pulled the trigger and bought something that needed more work than We wanted at this point. With that being said me and Dave spoke and we are going to continue as planned with my BubbleTop(unless a rag comes into our path we can't pass up). So stay tuned for more updates...


----------



## Tage

WOW! that car was a mess... Well T, like Dave told me when I spoke to him, we are all glad you didnt buy that thing site unseen. We'll keep looking for that rag bro. 

Dave you need to be the LIL Sun Drops Spokes person :werd:  


Dave let me know when the package arrives I sent LOL!


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> could barley take any pics with all the people lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the best part of the entire trip or my stay in tulsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was quiet tastey
> 
> back in NC so the pics are done for , and if anyone wants to know the car is still there we left it where it was , there is more pics but cant tell much unless you know what your looking at


*Looked like a nice trip David!*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

the GRINCH said:


> next on the agenda , 61 raggggggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it had some good , and it had alot of bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of the good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the more i took the worse it got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice rack lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piston covers had a little home made effect going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda rough around the edges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats left of the header bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really sure what the attempt was here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks better in pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digging the home made rear floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fronts look good though


Say homie where is the rag at in tulsa ok might low ball the seller this is my perfect rag I have been looking for!


----------



## Mr Gee

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Say homie where is the rag at in tulsa ok might low ball the seller this is my perfect rag I have been looking for!


http://tulsa.craigslist.org/cto/2606893055.html


----------



## the GRINCH

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Say homie where is the rag at in tulsa ok might low ball the seller this is my perfect rag I have been looking for!





Mr Gee said:


> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/cto/2606893055.html


thats the link for it , im not gonna bash the car but i highly recomend you go look at the car and check all the numbers before you buy it , the car is a real og vert , but it has some issues that in any state dmv would frown upon and you would maybe even serve some time in jail for, but thats up to you if you buy it


----------



## the GRINCH

Tage said:


> WOW! that car was a mess... Well T, like Dave told me when I spoke to him, we are all glad you didnt buy that thing site unseen. We'll keep looking for that rag bro.
> 
> Dave you need to be the LIL Sun Drops Spokes person :werd:
> 
> 
> Dave let me know when the package arrives I sent LOL!


will this work Tage


----------



## the GRINCH

had a package arrive today


----------



## drasticbean

Who package...????


----------



## TKeeby79

I will put it out there! The 63 Rag belongs to Tage & the 64 Rag belongs to his little brother Danny. I recruited 2 more NY cars to be built by Dave and the Preacher Man! 3 Impala's built by David's Impala's coming to a city near you. Lol


----------



## DannyG.

TKeeby79 said:


> I will put it out there! The 63 Rag belongs to Tage & the 64 Rag belongs to his little brother Danny. I recruited 2 more NY cars to be built by Dave and the Preacher Man! 3 Impala's built by David's Impala's coming to a city near you. Lol


LoL very cool ...Dave is gonna work his magic :thumbsup:


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> will this work Tage


LOL that will work...


----------



## Tage

TKeeby79 said:


> I will put it out there! The 63 Rag belongs to Tage & the 64 Rag belongs to his little brother Danny. I recruited 2 more NY cars to be built by Dave and the Preacher Man! 3 Impala's built by David's Impala's coming to a city near you. Lol


Thanks Terrence for pointing us in the right direction. I know Dave & Jeremy are the right dudes to get the cars done up for us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tage

Just to let you guys know that my car wasnt always looking that.... I had it taken apart and had the restoration started by some jerk off that tried to jerk me. Anyways Ill explain that in my build topic that i'll start soon, Im done topic jacking for now....lol


----------



## Tage

:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

DannyG. said:


> LoL very cool ...Dave is gonna work his magic :thumbsup:





Tage said:


> Thanks Terrence for pointing us in the right direction. I know Dave & Jeremy are the right dudes to get the cars done up for us. :thumbsup:


thanks everyone for the confidence and faith in us here at DAVIDS IMPALAS 
looking forward to having more products in the NY area 

we gonna have a good line up here soon , 61 rag , 62 rag , 63 rag , 64 rag


----------



## drasticbean

Dam 4 rags. !!!!!!???


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> thanks everyone for the confidence and faith in us here at DAVIDS IMPALAS
> looking forward to having more products in the NY area
> 
> we gonna have a good line up here soon , 61 rag , 62 rag , 63 rag , 64 rag


thats cause everyone knows the caliber of your work, you stand behind it


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> Dam 4 rags. !!!!!!???


well we have a 60 also but the customer hasnt figured out what he wants to do with it yet ,


----------



## drasticbean

These ny boys like the south. 

A bubble top and a 64 rag and a 63 rag. 
Ballers .....!!!


----------



## Tage

drasticbean said:


> These ny boys like the south.
> 
> A bubble top and a 64 rag and a 63 rag.
> Ballers .....!!!


No Ballers here....lol. Just regular dudes


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> well we have a 60 also but the customer hasnt figured out what he wants to do with it yet ,


----------



## TKeeby79

drasticbean said:


> These ny boys like the south.
> 
> A bubble top and a 64 rag and a 63 rag.
> Ballers .....!!!


The 62 Rag hes talking about is yours! As soon as you stop wasting time with some Cadi! LOL..


----------



## TKeeby79

Tage said:


> No Ballers here....lol. Just regular dudes


Regular dudes that found a good red neck to take care of our car's right Dave? LOL, Dave is going to be the God Father of my first born at the rate were going, I may have to give him my first born...


----------



## Tage

TKeeby79 said:


> Regular dudes that found a good red neck to take care of our car's right Dave? LOL, Dave is going to be the God Father of my first born at the rate were going, I may have to give him my first born...



LOL! hahahahaaa


----------



## the GRINCH

TKeeby79 said:


> The 62 Rag hes talking about is yours! As soon as you stop wasting time with some Cadi! LOL..


na fool , got Hell Bent 61 , pops craigslist 62 ,Tages Grape ape 63 , and Dannys 64 blues Clues


TKeeby79 said:


> Regular dudes that found a good red neck to take care of our car's right Dave? LOL, Dave is going to be the God Father of my first born at the rate were going, I may have to give him my first born...


and its SALTINE fool get it correct


----------



## the GRINCH

and remember folks 

"The bitterness of poor carbuilding lingers long after the sweetness of low cost is forgotten".


----------



## DannyG.

the GRINCH said:


> thanks everyone for the confidence and faith in us here at DAVIDS IMPALAS
> looking forward to having more products in the NY area
> 
> we gonna have a good line up here soon , 61 rag , 62 rag , 63 rag , 64 rag


From what i have seen and heard from Terrence, you def know what you're doing, got lots in faith in you guys for sure



regal ryda said:


> thats cause everyone knows the caliber of your work, you stand behind it


:thumbsup:



Tage said:


> No Ballers here....lol. Just regular dudes


Def. not a baller, when u have to work til midnight and even after that some nights out of the week.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> well we have a 60 also but the customer hasnt figured out what he wants to do with it yet ,


12x60's with continental kit. Reeses Pieces, you already know.


----------



## TWEEDY

the GRINCH said:


> thats the link for it , im not gonna bash the car but i highly recomend you go look at the car and check all the numbers before you buy it , the car is a real og vert , but it has some issues that in any state dmv would frown upon and you would maybe even serve some time in jail for, but thats up to you if you buy it


I'm very glad you posted all those pics n info, a buddy of mine was wanting to drive down and maybe pick it up. You my friend just saved us alot of time.


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> na fool , got Hell Bent 61 , pops craigslist 62 ,Tages Grape ape 63 , and Dannys 64 blues Clues
> 
> and its SALTINE fool get it correct


:wow:


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> na fool , got Hell Bent 61 , pops craigslist 62 ,*Tages Grape ape 63 *, and Dannys 64 blues Clues
> 
> and its SALTINE fool get it correct


 :uh: OH Jesus!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

The EASTCOAST is makin moves! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

and a lot of people ask why i named my car White Trash, that wasnt me. Grinch did. he started calling it that during the build up and it just stuck. he would ship me the parts to chrome for it and the boxes always had writing on them with black marker FOR WHITE TRASH. i just rolled with it. I thought it was kunda fucked up in the begining


----------



## Tage

Skim said:


> and a lot of people ask why i named my car White Trash, that wasnt me. Grinch did. he started calling it that during the build up and it just stuck. he would ship me the parts to chrome for it and the boxes always had writing on them with black marker FOR WHITE TRASH. i just rolled with it. I thought it was kunda fucked up in the begining


lol.... He just named my shit "Grape ape 63" hahahhaaa... wtf. All because I said I might go with a purple paint for the car lol.


----------



## Tage

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> The EASTCOAST is makin moves! :thumbsup:


were trying :biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> The EASTCOAST is makin moves! :thumbsup:


We are trying. Dave has 3 Impala's from NY he has to do frame offs on. We love this low riding life and are just trying to represent it the best we can here in NY!


----------



## Tage

TKeeby79 said:


> We are trying. Dave has 3 Impala's from NY he has to do frame offs on. We love this low riding life and are just trying to represent it the best we can here in NY!


Agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

TKeeby79 said:


> We are trying. Dave has 3 Impala's from NY he has to do frame offs on. We love this low riding life and are just trying to represent it the best we can here in NY!



Lowriding in NY is gay...
:no:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Tage said:


> lol.... He just named my shit "Grape ape 63" hahahhaaa... wtf. All because I said I might go with a purple paint for the car lol.


next you know like skim your going to stick with it and package for grape ape also


----------



## the GRINCH

TWEEDY said:


> I'm very glad you posted all those pics n info, a buddy of mine was wanting to drive down and maybe pick it up. You my friend just saved us alot of time.


i didnt post all the pics of it i have more but its bad enough with the ones i posted


----------



## Tage

Coca Pearl said:


> next you know like skim your going to stick with it and package for grape ape also


LOL I can see that happening


----------



## kandychromegsxr

the GRINCH said:


> had a package arrive today


64 looks pretty good? looks like they bout to dent the quarter with the strap tho?



Tage said:


> Just to let you guys know that my car wasnt always looking that.... I had it taken apart and had the restoration started by some jerk off that tried to jerk me. Anyways Ill explain that in my build topic that i'll start soon, Im done topic jacking for now....lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368035


gotta hate that 63 looked nice to, i have been there time and time again myself. its hard to find a good body and paint guy!!



the GRINCH said:


> and remember folks
> 
> "The bitterness of poor carbuilding lingers long after the sweetness of low cost is forgotten".


quote looks formilur lol 



Skim said:


> 12x60's with continental kit. Reeses Pieces, you already know.


i love reeses cups


----------



## DannyG

kandychromegsxr said:


> 64 looks pretty good? looks like they bout to dent the quarter with strap tho?


Hope not lol...I guess the rear could with stand the trip to NC...it was Alot higher when it left NYC lol.


----------



## Dino

good stuff terrence!!


----------



## Tage

kandychromegsxr said:


> gotta hate that 63 looked nice to, i have been there time and time again myself. its hard to find a good body and paint guy!!


It seems like 95% of metal and body guys are fucken bullshitters and half ass mofo's... But I know is gonna have our cars looking 1000%


----------



## drasticbean

westsidehydros said:


> Lowriding in NY is gay...:no:


 I think it's mostly upper NY state that's GAY.


----------



## westsidehydros

drasticbean said:


> I think it's mostly upper NY state that's GAY.


:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> I think it's mostly upper NY state that's GAY.


BEAN that statement could be looked at a couple different ways , cause the ENTIRE state of NY is upper NY to me . . . . . . . lol


----------



## shavedmax

drasticbean said:


> I think it's mostly upper NY state that's GAY.


i got your back bean.







dam that sounds gay, lol


----------



## rivman

All the North East is gay...especially that guy DINO...Followed by BEAN


----------



## TKeeby79

Dino said:


> good stuff terrence!!


Thanks Dino, u making Vegas this year?


----------



## .TODD

ttt for an EAST COAST BUILT WHERE WE PAY TRIPLE the amount to build cars vs the west :thumbsup:


----------



## Tage

.TODD said:


> ttt for an EAST COAST BUILT WHERE WE PAY TRIPLE the amount to build cars vs the west :thumbsup:


thats the Truth!!! lol


----------



## DannyG

Ur fenders were blocked down once again...pics courtesy of the GRINCH


----------



## TKeeby79

DannyG said:


> Ur fenders were blocked down once again...pics courtesy of the GRINCH


Thanks Danny, Dave is slacking already. Lol


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

TTT For an up and coming ACE


----------



## Wizzard

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> TTT For an up and coming ACE


Talking about aces, did you (The Grinch) check out the bubbletop in the background?


----------



## regal ryda

Wizzard said:


> Talking about aces, did you (The Grinch) check out the bubbletop in the background?


He won't sell it, thats another rag infront of the bubbletop


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

regal ryda said:


> He won't sell it, thats another rag infront of the bubbletop


Guess SOME pics AREN'T worth a thousand words... That rag doesn't look that bad in those pics... :uh:


----------



## Dino

rivman said:


> All the North East is gay...especially that guy DINO...Followed by BEAN


u fukker!!:twak:


----------



## Dino

TKeeby79 said:


> Thanks Dino, u making Vegas this year?


unfortunately not:tears:


----------



## the GRINCH

.TODD said:


> ttt for an EAST COAST BUILT WHERE WE PAY TRIPLE the amount to build cars vs the west :thumbsup:





Tage said:


> thats the Truth!!! lol


not so much the truth , it depends on where you take it to , and what their limits are 

i know alot of so called RESTORATION shops that all they do is sheet metal , or dissassembly and reassembly , so in that case they charge as much as they can and they haul your car place to place and you pay double for it 

where as OUR SHOP we are a 1 stop shop , all sheet metal , dissassembly and reassembly , body work , paint , interior , mechanical work , hydros , frame wraps , is done INHOUSE 
about the only thing we dont do is chrome plating and we send that out , when the customer drops their car off we handle everything so its less stressful for the customer


----------



## rivman

the GRINCH said:


> not so much the truth , it depends on where you take it to , and what their limits are i know alot of so called RESTORATION shops that all they do is sheet metal , or dissassembly and reassembly , so in that case they charge as much as they can and they haul your car place to place and you pay double for it where as OUR SHOP we are a 1 stop shop , all sheet metal , dissassembly and reassembly , body work , paint , interiorou , mechanical work , hydros , frame wraps , is done INHOUSE about the only thing we dont do is chrome plating and we send that out , when the customer drops their car off we handle everything so its less stressful for the customer


 Is Chevrolet the only thing you guys do?


----------



## rivman

Dino said:


> u fukker!!:twak:


 Heehee. You know its the troof. Lol


----------



## drasticbean

rivman said:


> Is Chevrolet the only thing you guys do?


 They work on sun drop truck.


----------



## rivman

drasticbean said:


> They work on sun drop truck.


 Don't think I've seen that one...


----------



## the GRINCH

rivman said:


> Is Chevrolet the only thing you guys do?


 na , we build or work on anything and everything ,
1969 ford MACH 1 








1939 buick








1948 ford








1960 ford firetruck








anything and everything


----------



## rivman

Hmm..cool. 84Cadillac fleetwood frame swap n complete 90s conversion?


----------



## the GRINCH

rivman said:


> Hmm..cool. 84Cadillac fleetwood frame swap n complete 90s conversion?


not a problem , you got all the 90 parts , front clip , side moldings , interior parts or just the nose cone


----------



## rivman

Actually, I'm buying a whole parts car to have everything off it. I'll hit u up soon. I live close. Hickory, NC...


Anyways, back to the ACE topic! (Didn't mean to hijack it)


----------



## drasticbean

I had to look in my staff and see if I took a pic of his car and yes I did. 
Looqk what I found.


----------



## rivman

Nice!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

the GRINCH said:


> not so much the truth , it depends on where you take it to , and what their limits are
> 
> i know alot of so called RESTORATION shops that all they do is sheet metal , or dissassembly and reassembly , so in that case they charge as much as they can and they haul your car place to place and you pay double for it
> 
> where as OUR SHOP we are a 1 stop shop , all sheet metal , dissassembly and reassembly , body work , paint , interior , mechanical work , hydros , frame wraps , is done INHOUSE
> about the only thing we dont do is chrome plating and we send that out , when the customer drops their car off we handle everything so its less stressful for the customer


I've heard horror stories about shops like that. shit happens, car get damaged in transport or someone slacks on getting their part done and it's a 15 year build.

How many people do you have working at your shop?


----------



## regal ryda

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Guess SOME pics AREN'T worth a thousand words... That rag doesn't look that bad in those pics... :uh:


thats the truth, but I was talking bout the white rag nosed up with the bubble


----------



## the GRINCH

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I've heard horror stories about shops like that. shit happens, car get damaged in transport or someone slacks on getting their part done and it's a 15 year build.
> 
> How many people do you have working at your shop?


at first when i opened up for myself 7 years ago ( worked at chevrolet dealerships gm master certified prior for 11 years) and allmost 3 years ago PREACHERMAN joined me at the shop 
so its just PREACHERMAN and myself and as of this past thursday INFAMOUS704 joined us ( he been ther 3 days now )

so to answer your question 3


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> at first when i opened up for myself 7 years ago ( worked at chevrolet dealerships gm master certified prior for 11 years) and allmost 3 years ago PREACHERMAN joined me at the shop
> so its just PREACHERMAN and myself and as of this past thursday INFAMOUS704 joined us ( he been ther 3 days now )
> 
> so to answer your question 3


And I'm a intern there when I visit! Without me that bondo dont get swept up! LMAO...


----------



## regal ryda

TKeeby79 said:


> And I'm a intern there when I visit! Without me that bondo dont get swept up! LMAO...


lol


----------



## Coca Pearl

the GRINCH said:


> at first when i opened up for myself 7 years ago ( worked at chevrolet dealerships gm master certified prior for 11 years) and allmost 3 years ago PREACHERMAN joined me at the shop
> so its just PREACHERMAN and myself and as of this past thursday INFAMOUS704 joined us ( he been ther 3 days now )
> 
> so to answer your question 3


ya'll puttin in work for a 2/3 man team......


----------



## the GRINCH

Coca Pearl said:


> ya'll puttin in work for a 2/3 man team......


thanks , just doin what we do 

PREACHERMAN is really a GREAT ASSET at the shop thanks to him he holds it all together and it helps to have good memory and to be able to work well together . sometimes without him im not sure what would happen


----------



## drasticbean

I guess I need to pass by


----------



## DrasticNYC

Great work Grinch, Terrences ride is in good hands, see you at the Supershow.


----------



## Venom62

the GRINCH said:


> had a package arrive today


DAMN Dave you are going to be busy really busy FOR A LONG TIME


----------



## Venom62

the GRINCH said:


> thanks everyone for the confidence and faith in us here at DAVIDS IMPALAS
> looking forward to having more products in the NY area
> 
> we gonna have a good line up here soon , 61 rag , *2X* 62 rags , 63 rag , 64 rag





the GRINCH said:


> na fool , got Hell Bent 61 , pops craigslist 62, *VENOM'S 62 RAG *,Tages Grape ape 63 , and Dannys 64 blues Clues
> 
> and its SALTINE fool get it correct


 YOUR FORGETTING A 62 RAG FOOL!!!!



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> The EASTCOAST is makin moves! :thumbsup:


Yes WE are!!!!


----------



## kilo1965

the GRINCH said:


> at first when i opened up for myself 7 years ago ( worked at chevrolet dealerships gm master certified prior for 11 years) and allmost 3 years ago PREACHERMAN joined me at the shop so its just PREACHERMAN and myself and as of this past thursday INFAMOUS704 joined us ( he been ther 3 days now )so to answer your question 3


Grim sent you a PM....hit me up got biz..thanks....Kilo


----------



## kilo1965

Grim sent PM..


----------



## Coca Pearl

the GRINCH said:


> thanks , just doin what we do
> 
> PREACHERMAN is really a GREAT ASSET at the shop thanks to him he holds it all together and it helps to have good memory and to be able to work well together . sometimes without him im not sure what would happen


good memory is a must in building cars. mainly when you take them apart and have to remember were parts and bolts go back to. i pulled my front suspenison all apart yesterday. to take to get sandblasted and painted. but no going to have a chance to put in all back together until saturday coming up. not i have to remember how to put it all back together......hno:


----------



## preacherman

the GRINCH said:


> thanks , just doin what we do
> 
> PREACHERMAN is really a GREAT ASSET at the shop thanks to him he holds it all together and it helps to have good memory and to be able to work well together . sometimes without him im not sure what would happen


what did he just call me! lol!...i love working at the shop...not many people get the opportunity to work on and rebuild these awesome cars.


----------



## Coca Pearl

preacherman said:


> what did he just call me! lol!...i love working at the shop...not many people get the opportunity to work on and rebuild these awesome cars.


he stated that you have some Great Assets....:roflmao:naw j/k bro...... true some wish they had the time and opp to work on cars or there car. but time does not allow. the guy that i picked my bomb up from does not know how to work on cars and the shop that he was dealing with kept putting him off. so i picked it up for a good price.....


----------



## Mr Gee

It was nice meeting you yesterday Tkeeby!


----------



## TKeeby79

preacherman said:


> what did he just call me! lol!...i love working at the shop...not many people get the opportunity to work on and rebuild these awesome cars.


Jeramie we all know your the glue that keeps David's Impala's together.  



Mr Gee said:


> It was nice meeting you yesterday Tkeeby!


Gee it was cool kickin it with you that day, we will catch up soon. And Congrats on joining Desirable Ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Well got another accessory for my build, some old school Navigation! LOL


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> Well got another accessory for my build, some old school Navigation! LOL


:thumbsup:


----------



## DannyG

Funny thing I was browsing thru these in eBay today....nice pic up!


----------



## Mr Gee

Updates??? :wow::biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

:drama: Whats happenin??? Anything new?


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Gee said:


> Updates??? :wow::biggrin:


Im curious myself. Waiting for the Grinch to post pics. I know he's finishing up that Fire Truck for his local department.



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> :drama: Whats happenin??? Anything new?


I look like this myself hno:. Patiently waiting..


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> Im curious myself. Waiting for the Grinch to post pics. I know he's finishing up that Fire Truck for his local department.
> 
> 
> I look like this myself hno:. Patiently waiting..


*I'm sure Grinch is working! that's all he does is build!*


----------



## regal ryda

wut up Terrance


----------



## fons

Sup foo nice having breakfast with y'all at ihop. Peace out dude good luck on ur build.


----------



## TKeeby79

fons said:


> Sup foo nice having breakfast with y'all at ihop. Peace out dude good luck on ur build.


Sup Fons? Vegas was def a good time! Next time I visit my fam in Detriot I am gonna get at you..


----------



## the GRINCH

fons said:


> Sup foo nice having breakfast with y'all at ihop. Peace out dude good luck on ur build.


wjat good FONS , why does erbody go in all these topics and tell everybody else that was hanging with me , " good hanging with you and good meeting you in vegas " but not me wtf lol 

i guess my them song is true haha " your a mean one MISTER GRINCH "


----------



## Texas Massacre

the GRINCH said:


> wjat good FONS , why does erbody go in all these topics and tell everybody else that was hanging with me , " good hanging with you and good meeting you in vegas " but not me wtf lol
> 
> i guess my them song is true haha " your a mean one MISTER GRINCH "


Hey Grinch nice talking to you at the show.


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> wjat good FONS , why does erbody go in all these topics and tell everybody else that was hanging with me , " good hanging with you and good meeting you in vegas " but not me wtf lol
> 
> i guess my them song is true haha " your a mean one MISTER GRINCH "


Dont worry Dave your still my Boo. I had a great time with you in Vegas, LMFAO.. :h5:


----------



## the GRINCH

TKeeby79 said:


> Dont worry Dave your still my Boo. I had a great time with you in Vegas, LMFAO.. :h5:


you was suppose to follow that with a "no ****" and im sure you ment to say BOY


----------



## DannyG.

the GRINCH said:


> you was suppose to follow that with a "no ****" and im sure you ment to say BOY


Haha lil bromance goin on lol


----------



## Venom62

Whats up Fools!!!! Vegas was fun, now time to get back to these Cars!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

:wave:


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> you was suppose to follow that with a "no ****" and im sure you ment to say BOY


 I was just trying to be nice since you felt left out, LMFAO.. 


DannyG. said:


> Haha lil bromance goin on lol


 :h5:


Venom62 said:


> Whats up Fools!!!! Vegas was fun, now time to get back to these Cars!!!!!


 Vegas was fun, now back to reality! 


regal ryda said:


> :wave:


Whats good? How's that Deuce?


----------



## Mr Gee

Haven't had a chance, I'll get those measurements tonight for you!


----------



## regal ryda

TKeeby79 said:


> I was just trying to be nice since you felt left out, LMFAO..
> 
> :h5:
> 
> Vegas was fun, now back to reality!
> 
> Whats good? How's that Deuce?


its comming brotha...trying ta catch up


----------



## the GRINCH

Mr Gee said:


> Haven't had a chance, I'll get those measurements tonight for you!


38-24-38 , how bout them measurments bishes


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> 38-24-38 , how bout them measurments bishes


*
LMAO! What up David, how's the weather out there?*


----------



## DrasticNYC

TTT


----------



## Venom62

Getting busy!!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

TKeeby79 said:


> Sup Fons? Vegas was def a good time! Next time I visit my fam in Detriot I am gonna get at you..


Don't leave one of your 61 brothers hangin... If you ever get up here, hit me up too...


----------



## DannyG.

:h5:


----------



## Mr Gee

Where you at??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TKeeby79 said:


> Car was bought from Rochester NY found on Craigslist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car was paid for but due to the massive amount of snow that hit NY over the winter I was unable to pick up the car till Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once she was picked up I reached out to several know shops for info and prices on rebuilds but was not taken serious. After PM'ing the GRINCH a few times he finally responded and we got the ball rolling. The car was brought to him May 28th but due to my wife's wedding(I got married but it was her wedding) he was not allowed to start on it till the end of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime I have been buying parts to assist in the build:
> Solid front fenders, a Whole rear quarter, and a set of rockers (from the homie Texas 61 Impala)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fully wrapped & molded frame (from the homie Rick over @ Unlimited Suspension & Chassis)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped & Molded Upper's/Lowers, Trailing arms, and a Wish Bone also from the Homie Rick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

email this posting to a friend fargo craigslist > for sale / wanted > cars & trucks - by owner 
please flag with care: [?] 

miscategorized 
prohibited 
spam/overpost 
best of craigslist 


*Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally!* Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. _More info_
[h=2]1961 impala bubbletop (fergus falls)[/h][HR][/HR]Date: 2011-10-11, 9:28PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [SUP][Errors when replying to ads?][/SUP] [HR][/HR]
i have a 1961 impala bubbletop project car- -- plus 2 4-door parts cars--, red one is pretty complete missing the right side door-3000.00, no title- bill of sale only- ive lost interest and am moving to other projects----- im going to try this here for 1 week - if no serious people call-- im going to sell it on ebay - so local guys--- heres your chance. these cars bring high money restored. call 218-731-5068 


Location: fergus falls
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests











PostingID: 2607913024

[HR][/HR]

Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

email this posting to a friend albuquerque craigslist > for sale / wanted > cars & trucks - by owner 
please flag with care: [?] 

miscategorized 
prohibited 
spam/overpost 
best of craigslist 


*Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally!* Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. _More info_
[h=2]1961 bubble top impala - $4000 (alb)[/h][HR][/HR]Date: 2011-10-24, 12:47PM MDT
Reply to: [email protected] [SUP][Errors when replying to ads?][/SUP] [HR][/HR]
Nice builder 95% complete it does have a title and front clip and lots of extra parts call 505-315-7985 motor and tranny run good too Must go!!! These are getting harder to find dont let this one pass you up. 


Location: alb
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



















PostingID: 2666509558

[HR][/HR]

Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum


----------



## fons

the GRINCH said:


> wjat good FONS , why does erbody go in all these topics and tell everybody else that was hanging with me , " good hanging with you and good meeting you in vegas " but not me wtf lol
> 
> i guess my them song is true haha " your a mean one MISTER GRINCH "


Fuck I miss that!!!! My bad david It was real nice metting u too foo. But u still a GRINCH. lol


----------



## fons

TKeeby79 said:


> Sup Fons? Vegas was def a good time! Next time I visit my fam in Detriot I am gonna get at you..


Cool. Just hit me up Doo.!!!!!!


----------



## DannyG.

Lets get these Cars Together...We gotta Rep our DRASTIC A.C. fam this summer...OCCUPY ALL STREETS! LOL


----------



## Tage

DannyG. said:


> Lets get these Cars Together...We gotta Rep our DRASTIC A.C. fam this summer...OCCUPY ALL STREETS! LOL



Yes sir!


----------



## DannyG.

Tage said:


> Yes sir!


:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

Looking good!


----------



## DannyG.

TTT


----------



## drasticbean

Any paint yet.


----------



## regal ryda

wut it dew T :wave:


----------



## Tage

Pics of the new goodies :drama:


----------



## Mr Gee

Tage said:


> Pics of the new goodies :drama:


:wow::shocked::drama:


----------



## TKeeby79

Well this is all I have to show at this time, I hope you guys like!

Fully Restored Autronic Eye:

















Dinsmore Compass:









My LS1:


----------



## fons

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

:thumbsup:


----------



## graham

TKeeby79 said:


> Well this is all I have to show at this time, I hope you guys like!
> 
> Fully Restored Autronic Eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinsmore Compass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My LS1:


nice goodies.


----------



## Catalyzed

TKeeby79 said:


> Well this is all I have to show at this time, I hope you guys like!
> 
> Fully Restored Autronic Eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinsmore Compass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My LS1:


*
Hell yea! Hope all is well homie!* :wave:


----------



## Blocky77

WOW!!!!!! I don't know how I slept on this one. :dunno:


----------



## TKeeby79

Here are some updates on my 61, Skim received a pallet of my suspension parts built by Rick over at Unlimited Suspension & Chassis. Upper & Lowers, spindles, trailing arms, wishbone, and my Lincoln Versailles rear end.

















On the way to get some Krum Chrome:









Also picked this up:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

uffin:


----------



## DannyG.

Looking Good T. :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Christmas came early for me, the Homie SKIM picked up some of my chrome today and sent me some quick cell phone pics so I wanted to share

Lincoln Versailles Rear End:

















Trailing Arms:
















And SKIM always repping the Big M:


----------



## tpimuncie

This is gonna be one badass bubble! TTT


----------



## king debo

Gonna be blindin foos with all that chrome!:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

:wave:


----------



## CJAY

BUBBLE COMING ALONG GOOD HOMIE


----------



## TKeeby79

Merry X-Mas to all my LIL Homies, courtesy from Santa SKIM..


----------



## Skim

TKeeby79 said:


> Merry X-Mas to all my LIL Homies, courtesy from Santa SKIM..


:shocked:


----------



## Venom62

Awwwww shit!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

terrance heres those caddy parts i told you about. 80 thru 1992 caddy hood hinges. These are ready to ship right now.























































hood latch mechanism with core support brace





































fan shroud plate


----------



## the GRINCH

chrome came out NICE and QUICK , awesome turn around time


----------



## regal ryda

looking good Terrance


----------



## TKeeby79

Hope all my Homies had a great Christmas with there friends and family! And Thank you, But all the credit goes to SKIM when it comes to my Chrome. :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

Skim. Did a real nice job. I can see skim getting more business from the Tri-state.


----------



## FoxCustom

TKeeby79 said:


> Christmas came early for me, the Homie SKIM picked up some of my chrome today and sent me some quick cell phone pics so I wanted to share
> 
> Lincoln Versailles Rear End:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailing Arms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SKIM always repping the Big M:


:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

TKeeby79 said:


> Christmas came early for me, the Homie SKIM picked up some of my chrome today and sent me some quick cell phone pics so I wanted to share
> 
> Lincoln Versailles Rear End:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailing Arms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SKIM always repping the Big M:


Majestic way, chrome turned out nice:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

got some parts delivered this weekend for NEW YORKS ROTTEN APPLE gonna make some moves now for sure


----------



## TKeeby79

Here's an update pic from the Homie SKIM. Suspension parts after polish before they take a swim in that KRUM KHROME!!


----------



## CadillacTom

Just read this build cover to cover...good luck Homie. I'm watching:h5:


----------



## Mr Gee

How's it goin T??


----------



## tpimuncie

Mr Gee said:


> How's it goin T??


LOOKS LIKE HES ON TOP OF THIS BUILD!:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

TKeeby79 said:


> Here's an update pic from the Homie SKIM. Suspension parts after polish before they take a swim in that KRUM KHROME!!


Like those a arms looks like your going with the caprice spindels


----------



## $piff

TKeeby79 said:


> Here's an update pic from the Homie SKIM. Suspension parts after polish before they take a swim in that KRUM KHROME!!


that looks nice :thumbsup: fuck it bolt them up like that


----------



## TKeeby79

One more pic of the goods befor the KHROME bath.


----------



## TKeeby79

CadillacTom said:


> Just read this build cover to cover...good luck Homie. I'm watching:h5:


Thanks, Im pretty excited with the team I put together for my build. I have got great advice from the Homies GRINCH & SKIM..



Mr Gee said:


> How's it goin T??


Whats up Gee? Hope you and the fam are doing great. As for me just working and trying to do my thing.



tpimuncie said:


> LOOKS LIKE HES ON TOP OF THIS BUILD!:thumbsup:


Ouch, Gee is Luis trying to say something? LOL..



big C said:


> Like those a arms looks like your going with the caprice spindels


Thanks, yes the Homie Rick from Unlimited Suspension & Chassis built them arms. 



$piff said:


> that looks nice :thumbsup: fuck it bolt them up like that


LOL, there gonna look better after SKIM hooks me up!


----------



## Skim

aw shit tonight i will have to post pics fully chromed out.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

NICE 6-ONE BIG T YOUR HOMIE BENNY WILL BE CHECKING THIS THREAD MORE OFTEN!:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

we are all waiting for pics from krum chroming...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

BIG DOG SKIM HAS THE HOOK UP ON THE CHROME!:nicoderm: GIVE ME THE 411 ON THE CHROME SHOP BIG HOMIE!:h5:


----------



## TKeeby79

Here are some Cell Phone Pics SKIM sent me today when he picked up my parts:










































Just a few teaser pics until SKIM takes some real pics and post them.


----------



## TKeeby79

SKIM got me that KRUM KHROME & the GRINCH is getting busy as well! He sent me these:


----------



## Skim

lol it was starting to get dark. i will take some better ones in the day


----------



## Tage

TKeeby79 said:


> Well the GRINCH sent me these today:



Looking nice T! Dave said he was gonna get moving on things since he got everything he needs from us now :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

big C said:


> Like those a arms looks like your going with the caprice spindels


rick from suspensions unlimited did such a good job molding and building those parts it made them turn out really nice. that guy really made the job a lot easier for my polisher. Rick's work is unbelievable.


----------



## CadillacTom

Skim said:


> rick from suspensions unlimited did such a good job molding and building those parts it made them turn out really nice. that guy really made the job a lot easier for my polisher. Rick's work is unbelievable.


Yeah Skim, Rick's a bad boy. I bought all my cylinders, springs, and cups from him and all my stuff is heavy duty. Not a problem out of anything. When it's time to step up to the level in this thread, that's who I'm going back to. ( back to the thread )


----------



## big C

Skim said:


> rick from suspensions unlimited did such a good job molding and building those parts it made them turn out really nice. that guy really made the job a lot easier for my polisher. Rick's work is unbelievable.


Is he a member on here? Where is he located i can tell from the pics he does some good ass work


----------



## SPOOK82

DOING THE DAAM THANG:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

looken good :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

big C said:


> Is he a member on here? Where is he located i can tell from the pics he does some good ass work


Rick is located in Washington 
Unlimited Suspension & Chassis
509-727-7077

Give him a call.


----------



## Skim

wheres the pics


----------



## TKeeby79

Just got some new pics from SKIM. Yesterday he wasn't able to take pics cause it got to dark. But here you go:


----------



## Skim

there u have it. full chrome undercarriage done in 3 weeks. now your frame can come alive


----------



## THESITUATION

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## drasticbean

:fool2:


----------



## Skim

oh i forgot all we need now is the 4 new tie rods.


----------



## brett

TKeeby79 said:


> Car was bought from Rochester NY found on Craigslist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car was paid for but due to the massive amount of snow that hit NY over the winter I was unable to pick up the car till Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once she was picked up I reached out to several know shops for info and prices on rebuilds but was not taken serious. After PM'ing the GRINCH a few times he finally responded and we got the ball rolling. The car was brought to him May 28th but due to my wife's wedding(I got married but it was her wedding) he was not allowed to start on it till the end of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime I have been buying parts to assist in the build:
> Solid front fenders, a Whole rear quarter, and a set of rockers (from the homie Texas 61 Impala)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fully wrapped & molded frame (from the homie Rick over @ Unlimited Suspension & Chassis)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped & Molded Upper's/Lowers, Trailing arms, and a Wish Bone also from the Homie Rick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <


damn this came from rochester? you remember what part? that frame /suspension looks killer


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> oh i forgot all we need now is the 4 new tie rods.


i got you covered on that SKIM got new ones at the shop and some other parts we spoke of fo this 61 and another 61 in the works


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> i got you covered on that SKIM got new ones at the shop and some other parts we spoke of fo this 61 and another 61 in the works


With these 2 guys on top of my build I sleep well at night! Thanks guys..


----------



## zfelix

cars gonna b off the hook keeby!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

got you some pics foo 








started stripping the hood 








preacherman did some sandblasting on a few spots 
































and got a frame


----------



## TKeeby79

zfelix said:


> cars gonna b off the hook keeby!!!!


Thank Zack. I cant wait to see what you lay down on your TRE.


----------



## drasticbean

Very very nice. 
Slowly everything is coming toferherA


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> got you some pics foo
> 
> started stripping the hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preacherman did some sandblasting on a few spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got a frame


Peace by peace Dave & Jeremy are restoring my 61 junk. LOL..



drasticbean said:


> Very very nice.
> Slowly everything is coming toferherA


Yep Bean, but before you know it she will be on the NY streets..


----------



## KERRBSS

[/QUOTE]

Those lowers are Badass. The rest of the stuff is hott too


----------



## TKeeby79

Thanks Homie, Rick did his thing on my arms and SKIM gave me that KRUM KHROME..


----------



## drasticbean

Very nice 
A little something for the streets of NYC.


----------



## DannyG.

drasticbean said:


> Very nice
> A little something for the streets of NYC.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Gonna be chromed up under this mofo!


----------



## the GRINCH

t t t t t t


----------



## the GRINCH

ahhhhhhhh sheeeeettttt


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## drasticbean

Ohhhhhhhhh shit. 
Someone just took a bite out of the rotten apple.


----------



## Tage

oh yeah.... we moving!


----------



## the GRINCH

yea CHEAKO worked on ROTTEN APPLE for about 3 hours on sat. got the front end apart , doors off , the windows taken out of the doors and ready to ship frames off for chrome , got the quarter windows out and ready to ship for chrome , got alot of stuff going to chrome this week


----------



## Mr Impala

movimg along!


----------



## DannyG.

the GRINCH said:


> yea CHEAKO worked on ROTTEN APPLE for about 3 hours on sat. got the front end apart , doors off , the windows taken out of the doors and ready to ship frames off for chrome , got the quarter windows out and ready to ship for chrome , got alot of stuff going to chrome this week


...and the fun begins!


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> yea CHEAKO worked on ROTTEN APPLE for about 3 hours on sat. got the front end apart , doors off , the windows taken out of the doors and ready to ship frames off for chrome , got the quarter windows out and ready to ship for chrome , got alot of stuff going to chrome this week


Nice! but who's CHEAKO?!?! hahahahahahahahaaaa


----------



## the GRINCH

Tage said:


> Nice! but who's CHEAKO?!?! hahahahahahahahaaaa


the white guy in the picture , i call him CHEAKO , his name is Kenny i think or Ken maybe , i hired him last week he been there for 1 full week now


----------



## the GRINCH

Mr Impala said:


> movimg along!


yea things will move faster now , have his other fenders , hood , basically entire front end ready , been waiting on the new frame for a while now , wanted the new frame before i did any metal work to the body


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> the white guy in the picture , i call him CHEAKO , his name is Kenny i think or Ken maybe , i hired him last week he been there for 1 full week now


New Dog.... New worker.... Dam I gotta come back down there, there might be more new cars in the yard that I need to see :scrutinize:


----------



## TKeeby79

And the show begins :drama:...


----------



## the GRINCH

PREACHERMAN did some sand blasting today


----------



## the GRINCH

also tore the stroller apart and got it blasted[
IMG]http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd440/hbent61/1-30083.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Tage

That boxer looks like one serious shop worker lol....


----------



## drasticbean

Wow. Nice progress. 
And like everyone before me said. 
"NOW THE FUN BEGINS".!!!!!!!!


----------



## preacherman

Tage said:


> That boxer looks like one serious shop worker lol....


yeah...she keep errbody straight!


----------



## Mr Gee

:drama:


----------



## the GRINCH

PREACHERMAN blasted the doors for ROTTEN APPLE 








i was painting so i forgot to take pics lol will do tomorrow


----------



## Moe Built

Tight work & nice shirt!


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> PREACHERMAN blasted the doors for ROTTEN APPLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was painting so i forgot to take pics lol will do tomorrow


PREACHERMAN getting work done wearing his FDNY shirt! :thumbsup: My next trip out I will bring you guys some new ones!


----------



## tpimuncie

NICE!!


----------



## drasticbean

Oh wow. 
I was never offered a FDNY shirt. 
Not cool.


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> PREACHERMAN getting work done wearing his FDNY shirt! :thumbsup: My next trip out I will bring you guys some new ones!


Wait, where's mine?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

*Congrats on the WIN T!! *


----------



## DannyG.

:h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

the GRINCH said:


> PREACHERMAN did some sand blasting today



That part looks good homie straight from BENNY'S IMPALA PART'S! GOOD LUCK ON THAT 61 BIG DOG :h5:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

This is going to be nice. :drama:


----------



## Skim

sup terrance


----------



## TKeeby79

Texas 61 Impala said:


> That part looks good homie straight from BENNY'S IMPALA PART'S! GOOD LUCK ON THAT 61 BIG DOG :h5:


Thanks again for the parts Benny!


61 Impala on 3 said:


> This is going to be nice. :drama:


Thanks we all hope soo..


Skim said:


> sup terrance


Whats Up SKIM?


----------



## Mr Gee

:wave:


----------



## tpimuncie

TKeeby79 said:


> Thanks again for the parts Benny!
> 
> 
> Thanks we all hope soo..
> 
> 
> 
> Whats Up SKIM?





Mr Gee said:


> :wave:


Whats up 61-ers:h5:


----------



## drasticbean

how can i be down with you guys....


----------



## 93CaDdYdIpPiN

Nice build I just picked up a 61 too ! Keep up the good work homies.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

nice project terrance, its gonna look bad ass, gots to throw them nice shoes on too


----------



## regal ryda

Terrence its gon be ready before you know it


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

the GRINCH said:


> PREACHERMAN did some sand blasting today


:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Just got back from NC and have tons of pics to post but I will start with the one Dave sent me on Monday(2/27/12). My 61 is in the shop and the build begins!


----------



## TKeeby79

Well I took a quick 2 day trip to NC to kick it with my Homie Dave, and plan out the 61 build.
Taking Off








Dave picked me up & came with Breakfast:








So once we got to the shop I had to see it! The Infamous HELL BENT. Man this is car looks 10 times better in person!:


----------



## TKeeby79

Here's a pic of a car Dave is restoring for a long time friend/customers 16y/o daughter!:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## TKeeby79

Here are pics of NYC Rotten Apple:


----------



## TKeeby79

Here are just a few more:


----------



## TKeeby79

Here are just some random pics
Outside of Dave's shop this his view:








A little NC BBQ made by another one of Dave's friend/customer:


----------



## ShakeRoks

David and crew going to put out some badass rides within the next year!:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

After a Great 2 days its back to NY for the normal everyday grind:








But I came home to a nice surprise, I bought some Zeniths but we all know how that ended! But couldnt be stopped, thanks to the Homie FREAKYTALES:


----------



## Venom62

TKeeby79 said:


> After a Great 2 days its back to NY for the normal everyday grind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I came home to a nice surprise, I bought some Zeniths but we all know how that ended! But couldnt be stopped, thanks to the Homie FREAKYTALES:


Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Tage

TKeeby79 said:


> After a Great 2 days its back to NY for the normal everyday grind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I came home to a nice surprise, I bought some Zeniths but we all know how that ended! But couldnt be stopped, thanks to the Homie FREAKYTALES:




:thumbsup: Nice wheels T!


----------



## Tage

Great progress in 2 days... Dave and them NC boys are no joke.


----------



## tpimuncie

TKeeby79 said:


> After a Great 2 days its back to NY for the normal everyday grind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I came home to a nice surprise, I bought some Zeniths but we all know how that ended! But couldnt be stopped, thanks to the Homie FREAKYTALES:


Nice! Told u bro Freakytales Good seller!


----------



## 20 Minutes

:wave:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

tpimuncie said:


> Nice! Told u bro Freakytales Good seller!


THANKS A LOT FOR RECOMMENDING ME BRO, GAINED A NEW FRIEND. GLAD HE LIKED THE RIMS.


----------



## Skim

nice. you know that ace is in good hands!


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> nice. you know that ace is in good hands!


you got a pm


----------



## drasticbean

No zenith ???


----------



## Mr Gee

Sup


----------



## Tage

drasticbean said:


> No zenith ???


LOL you're a fool bean! LOLLLLL


----------



## drasticbean

Tage said:


> LOL you're a fool bean! LOLLLLL


Did I say something wrong ???


----------



## 1229

:run:


----------



## 1229

drasticbean said:


> No zenith ???


may i have your attention please:



bean just went there.............:roflmao:


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Gee said:


> Sup


Whats up Gee? Hows that new RAG treating you?


TATTOO-76 said:


> may i have your attention please:
> 
> 
> 
> bean just went there.............:roflmao:


Jason, yes he did, that Fool...


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> Whats up Gee? Hows that new RAG treating you?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> *It's actually been real good, cruised it down to Tommy Rockers yesterday for a little club function, runs decent*


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## tpimuncie

FREAKY TALES said:


> THANKS A LOT FOR RECOMMENDING ME BRO, GAINED A NEW FRIEND. GLAD HE LIKED THE RIMS.


:h5:


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Gee said:


> TKeeby79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Gee? Hows that new RAG treating you?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> *It's actually been real good, cruised it down to Tommy Rockers yesterday for a little club function, runs decent*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, one day I will cruise a 61 RAG...
Click to expand...


----------



## the GRINCH

TKeeby79 said:


> Mr Gee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, one day I will cruise a 61 RAG...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap
Click to expand...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TKeeby79 said:


> Mr Gee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, one day I will cruise a 61 RAG...
> 
> 
> 
> x2 im feenin for onehno:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Gee

Somebody got a good deal on this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961...1972282?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item43ad664fba


----------



## Mr Gee

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m1374&item=130657983542&_trkparms=algo%3DPI.WATCH%26otn%3D8%26po%3DLCA%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6819115876591840386&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## Venom62

I was looking st that one. Just imagine what he got it for from the elderly couple.


----------



## Mr Gee

Venom62 said:


> I was looking st that one. Just imagine what he got it for from the elderly couple.


*Yeah..but hey, somebody got to be makin some money!*


----------



## Tage

:wave:


----------



## 1229

:chuck:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

TKeeby79 said:


> After a Great 2 days its back to NY for the normal everyday grind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I came home to a nice surprise, I bought some Zeniths but we all know how that ended! But couldnt be stopped, thanks to the Homie FREAKYTALES:


Dayton's are the ONLY way to go bro. 

Thanks for supporting the Midwest!!

Just checkin in. Lookin good!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Dayton's are the ONLY way to go bro.
> 
> Thanks for supporting the Midwest!!
> 
> Just checkin in. Lookin good!!


DAYTON's from here on out! Nothing else...


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

TKeeby79 said:


> DAYTON's from here on out! Nothing else...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Dayton's are the ONLY way to go bro.
> 
> Thanks for supporting the Midwest!!
> 
> Just checkin in. Lookin good!!


x2 and they haven't changed hands 100 times.


----------



## TKeeby79

What's up LIL? Well the 61 has been moving along. Dave has been busy working 7 days a week! We have decided on some major changes to this project. For now there between us but stay tuned. For now here are some pics:


----------



## ShakeRoks

TKeeby79 said:


> What's up LIL? Well the 61 has been moving along. Dave has been busy working 7 days a week! We have decided on some major changes to this project. For now there between us but stay tuned. For now here are some pics:


Nice solid pieces!


----------



## edward61

:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Here are some more updates:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

that's a solid ass trunk pan and shit. Steal that 64 wagon for me next time you're there.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

TKeeby79 said:


> Here are some more updates:


VERY NICE 4 DOOR PARTS ON THE WORKS FOR THE 1961 IMPALA BUBBLETOP!:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaserg

TKeeby79 said:


> What's up LIL? Well the 61 has been moving along. Dave has been busy working 7 days a week! We have decided on some major changes to this project. For now there between us but stay tuned. For now here are some pics:



what's the best/easiest way to place the upper trunk pan body mount and mount cover??? thanks


----------



## the GRINCH

impalaserg said:


> what's the best/easiest way to place the upper trunk pan body mount and mount cover??? thanks


with the body on the frame is the most acurate way , and use the original body bushings as well when installing the new mounts , if not when you do replace them those will be gapped up and you will have to add spacers


----------



## the GRINCH

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> that's a solid ass trunk pan and shit. Steal that 64 wagon for me next time you're there.


yea they was in my stash of 61 parts , he will be here in a week but i dont think they will let him back on the plane with it 


Texas 61 Impala said:


> VERY NICE 4 DOOR PARTS ON THE WORKS FOR THE 1961 IMPALA BUBBLETOP!:thumbsup:


the BEST is yet to come , there is more pics floating around but im not gonna post them lol 
just yet that is


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## impalaserg

the GRINCH said:


> with the body on the frame is the most acurate way , and use the original body bushings as well when installing the new mounts , if not when you do replace them those will be gapped up and you will have to add spacers


Yeah that makes alot of sense, but I meant to ask do I remove the original mount covers Are the spot welds visible thur the wheel wells? It seems that they are in between the trunk floor and wheel wells.


----------



## Mr Gee

*Lookin good T and Grinchster!!*


----------



## DannyG.

Mr Gee said:


> *Lookin good T and Grinchster!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## nickin520

nice build homie


----------



## drasticbean

:fool2:


----------



## Venom62

Gonna be the baddest 61 on the East Coast!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Gee said:


> *Lookin good T and Grinchster!!*


Thanks Gee, we are trying.. Whats good with you? Hows little man?


DannyG. said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks Danny, your next up..


nickin520 said:


> nice build homie


Thanks Homie..


drasticbean said:


> :fool2:


Bean you a fool, but you still my Ninja..


Venom62 said:


> Gonna be the baddest 61 on the East Coast!!!


Will I dont know about East Coast, just trying to build a nice car.


----------



## TKeeby79

Gotta Thank the Homie FreakyTales for blessing me with some FIRESTONE 380's to go on my DAYTON'S..


----------



## TKeeby79

And back to the car:


----------



## the GRINCH

Yada yada yada more updates please I know you got them CRACKA


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> Yada yada yada more updates please I know you got them CRACKA


:shh:


----------



## ShakeRoks

the GRINCH said:


> Yada yada yada more updates please I know you got them CRACKA


Don't be holdin' out! We won't tell. :shh:


----------



## drasticbean

It's going to be sweeeeeeeet ..!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Here are some more updates:
Passenger Floor section in








Test Fitting Drivers Side








Floors in


----------



## shavedmax

nice!


----------



## TKeeby79

Here are some more updates to my 61. I will be in NC tomorrow for the weekend and will post new updates soon!!
Floors are in!








Time for rear quarter repairs:


----------



## Mr Gee

:wave:


----------



## abelblack65

Great build; luv da metal fab pix. Keep post'n more!

TTT


----------



## the GRINCH

abelblack65 said:


> Great build; luv da metal fab pix. Keep post'n more!
> 
> TTT


Oh I'm sure he will post alot when he see the car . Picking him and his wife up at airport at 7 pm then to the shop we go


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

:h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

WUZ UP TKEEBY 79 DOING THE 61 IMPALA BUBBLETOP THE RIGHT WAY! MUCH PROPS TO THE HOMIE STRAIGHT FROM FORT WORTH TEXAS!


----------



## 1SEXY80

Very Nice Looking Build So Far...Keep It Up...:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY

GOOD LOOKING WORK HOMIE! KEEP IT UP!


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## the GRINCH

Plane has landed and pics have been taken haha


----------



## Venom62

Looking good fellas!!!!! U will be in the streets in no time T!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

the GRINCH said:


> Plane has landed and pics have been taken haha


POST THEM UP! :drama:


----------



## TKeeby79

Here are some pics of the NC trip:








Look what Dave found me, ROTTEN APPLE IS GOING TOPLESS!!!!


----------



## Venom62

TKeeby79 said:


> Here are some pics of the NC trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what Dave found me, ROTTEN APPLE IS GOING TOPLESS!!!!


?DAMN!!!!!! Great Score!!!!


----------



## ShakeRoks

TKeeby79 said:


> Here are some pics of the NC trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what Dave found me, ROTTEN APPLE IS GOING TOPLESS!!!!


:runsaroundwavinghandslikehesonfire:


----------



## KERRBSS

What's happeing dood. Looking good.


----------



## TKeeby79

Venom62 said:


> DAMN!!!!!! Great Score!!!!


Thanks Will, Im trying to rep the East Coast to the fullest.


ShakeRoks said:


> :runsaroundwavinghandslikehesonfire:





SIX1RAG said:


> What's happeing dood. Looking good.


Whats Good Homie? I finally made it to the ACE Rag family..


----------



## TKeeby79

Here's some pics from today:
Ok but one of my 61 first b4 we left, floors are in.








All drivers side sheet metal repair is complete








Swap Meet & Sun Drop








This is the drive in








Dave & Skim's spot
















Skim came off while shopping


----------



## infamous704

good meeting you today Tkeeby79 and hanging out with u........ :wave:


----------



## infamous704

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Welcome to the gang


----------



## TKeeby79

infamous704 said:


> good meeting you today Tkeeby79 and hanging out with u........ :wave:


Infamous704 it was great kicking it with you and the rest of the Majestics family.. 



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Welcome to the gang


Thanks WHIT, now I can hang with the Big Boyz..


----------



## Tage

TKeeby79 said:


> Here's some pics from today:
> Ok but one of my 61 first b4 we left, floors are in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All drivers side sheet metal repair is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swap Meet & Sun Drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the drive in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave & Skim's spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skim came off while shopping


Looking like a great trip T! Glad you got the 61 rag also. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TKeeby79 said:


> Here are some pics of the NC trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what Dave found me, ROTTEN APPLE IS GOING TOPLESS!!!!



Nice :h5:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

*Swap looked like fun , congrats on the 61 rag!! What did you do with the 62 vert?*


----------



## TKeeby79

Tage said:


> Looking like a great trip T! Glad you got the 61 rag also. :thumbsup:


Thanks Tage, You know how bad I want a Rag Ace..


64_EC_STYLE said:


> Nice :h5:


Thanks Homie.



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup:






Mr Gee said:


> *Swap looked like fun , congrats on the 61 rag!! What did you do with the 62 vert?*


Gee you would be in heaven at the swap meet! Thanks now Im part of the RAG ACE CLUB like you! :yes:, and the 62 Rag is parked in the garage for now.


----------



## Skim

good kickin it this weekend. cant wait to do it again.


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim said:


> good kickin it this weekend. cant wait to do it again.


SKIM it was a great weekend kickin it with you and Big BOB. And thank you once again for bring my suspension parts to Dave's. Here's a look of some of my KRUM KHROME:


----------



## HYDRO63

TTT


----------



## TKeeby79

Back home from NC and have to THANK Dave for his hospitality! I had a great time meeting new faces while in NC. Here are some pics:
Myself(Tkeeby79), the GRINCH, SKIM, & USF63








On Sunday Night Dave had Harvey(Customer/Friend) cook us Dinner. 
















GRINCH, USF63, Myself, SKIM, & TATTOO76


----------



## TKeeby79

First pics I took of the drivers side quarter on Saturday, then Dave sent me these 2 today. Both quarters are repaired as of today:


----------



## Jack Bauer

TKeeby79 said:


> GRINCH, USF63, Myself, SKIM, & TATTOO76


 :boink:


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> First pics I took of the drivers side quarter on Saturday, then Dave sent me these 2 today. Both quarters are repaired as of today:


*
Fkn Dave makin sht look easy!! Good sht*


----------



## drasticbean

TKeeby79 said:


> Back home from NC and have to THANK Dave for his hospitality! I had a great time meeting new faces while in NC. Here are some pics:
> Myself(Tkeeby79), the GRINCH, SKIM, & USF63
> 
> On Sunday Night Dave had Harvey(Customer/Friend) cook us Dinner.
> 
> 
> GRINCH, USF63, Myself, SKIM, & TATTOO76


the new USA basketball FOR This coming olympics


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

drasticbean said:


> the new USA basketball FOR This coming olympics


Lol


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> the new USA basketball FOR This coming olympics


Well team USA will loose cause 3 of us are Handicapped. May be the team for the special Olympics lol


----------



## 1229

the GRINCH said:


> Well team USA will loose cause 3 of us are Handicapped. May be the team for the special Olympics lol


Quoted for truth.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TKeeby79 said:


> First pics I took of the drivers side quarter on Saturday, then Dave sent me these 2 today. Both quarters are repaired as of today:



Grinch makes that shyt look like a walk in the park! lookin good.


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> Well team USA will loose cause 3 of us are Handicapped. May be the team for the special Olympics lol


LOL, Man I think between you and Jason you guys have 2 good legs, Lol..


TATTOO-76 said:


> Quoted for truth.


:rofl:


64_EC_STYLE said:


> Grinch makes that shyt look like a walk in the park! lookin good.


Man you aint joking, that fool can build these cars with his eyes closed.


----------



## Tage

TKeeby79 said:


> Back home from NC and have to THANK Dave for his hospitality! I had a great time meeting new faces while in NC. Here are some pics:
> Myself(Tkeeby79), the GRINCH, SKIM, & USF63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Sunday Night Dave had Harvey(Customer/Friend) cook us
> GRINCH, USF63, Myself, SKIM, & TATTOO76



you guys look like you are ready to beat some nicca's down lol


----------



## KERRBSS

You flying in for the picnic next month?


----------



## Skim

SIX1RAG said:


> You flying in for the picnic next month?


:shocked:


----------



## TKeeby79

SIX1RAG said:


> You flying in for the picnic next month?


I gotta get up with SKIM & GRINCH to see whats good. I would like to come out, havent been to the D in a while, I have family out there.


Skim said:


> :shocked:


:yessad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

infamous704 said:


> :biggrin:



Something is wrong with this photo? Oh yea, Dave is missing his coozie.


----------



## datinmans58

NICE


----------



## Skim

SIX1RAG said:


> You flying in for the picnic next month?


i expect some fine jewish dining too.


----------



## 1229

TKeeby79 said:


> LOL, Man I think between you and Jason you guys have 2 good legs, Lol..
> 
> :rofl:


i dont even have one good leg............so scratch that. :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## KERRBSS

Skim said:


> i expect some fine jewish dining too.


Shit, ME TOO!!! 

I'm sure Marc knows some fine hebrew delis.


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


>


DWAYNE JOHNSON looking MOFO


----------



## TKeeby79

drasticbean said:


>


the GRINCH & Myself at the Hop in Vegas. Nice pic Bean.


----------



## the GRINCH

so should i post some pics , you know i have ALOT from the 14 days we been working on it lol


----------



## DannyG.

the GRINCH said:


> so should i post some pics , you know i have ALOT from the 14 days we been working on it lol


YES!!!! :yessad:

I also hear "Forever Young" As made its entrance into the Grinch's Workshop!


----------



## the GRINCH

DannyG. said:


> YES!!!! :yessad:
> 
> I also hear "Forever Young" As made its entrance into the Grinch's Workshop!


yes sir , the 4 came into the main shop , alreadyy got a head start on it as you know


----------



## Skim

nice!


----------



## drasticbean

Way too much talking. ........
Blah blah blah

Pics or it isn't happen.


----------



## TKeeby79

Here are some updates to Rotten Apple: GRINCH didnt like the top of the firewall, so we decided to replace it. While it was off he he smoothed it out, primed it & sprayed it.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

sweet


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> sweet


Thanks Ryan, that 62 Rag you were rolling looks good!


USF '63 said:


> :thumbsup:


What up BIG BOB??


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

:wave:


----------



## TKeeby79

Car is moving along, GRINCH sand blasted the rest of the car today. Tomorrow morning body work starts!!


----------



## Skim

damn!


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Skim said:


> damn!


 x61


----------



## kilo1965

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

Skim said:


> damn!


double DAM.....


----------



## the 61

Looks like you got the rite crew on your build the grinch puttin it down


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TKeeby79 said:


> Car is moving along, GRINCH sand blasted the rest of the car today. Tomorrow morning body work starts!!


nice :h5:


----------



## TKeeby79

the 61 said:


> Looks like you got the rite crew on your build the grinch puttin it down


Yes Sir, GRINCH and the crew over at DAVID's IMPALA's are on it!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Well as promised the body work has started today!!


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> Car is moving along, GRINCH sand blasted the rest of the car today. Tomorrow morning body work starts!!


:wave:


----------



## the GRINCH

Show off lol


----------



## USF '63

Looks Damn Good. Cant believe how far along its come in such a short time.


----------



## the GRINCH

USF '63 said:


> Looks Damn Good. Cant believe how far along its come in such a short time.


Wait till you see the newest pics I sent him . I got to download and update some things but you know why I cant post pics in hell bent topic .


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> Wait till you see the newest pics I sent him . I got to download and update some things but you know why I cant post pics in hell bent topic .


why whats goin down in there :shocked:


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> Wait till you see the newest pics I sent him . I got to download and update some things but you know why I cant post pics in hell bent topic .


----------



## kilo1965

Dam I'm jealous. Real good work. I need to send Betsy to North Carolina fast!!!!


----------



## kilo1965

:worship:


----------



## the GRINCH

kilo1965 said:


> Dam I'm jealous. Real good work. I need to send Betsy to North Carolina fast!!!!


we spoke of this before kilo , you still got my number if you change your mind 
we will be glad to try and help you out if we can


----------



## the GRINCH

the GRINCH said:


> Show off lol


im going to repost this jajajaja


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## kilo1965

the GRINCH said:


> we spoke of this before kilo , you still got my number if you change your mind
> we will be glad to try and help you out if we can


Yelp got your number locked in....


----------



## TKeeby79

Well Day 2 of Body Work, Drivers Side:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

Dope bro. What colors u goin to go with


----------



## TKeeby79

Bowtie Legacy said:


> Dope bro. What colors u goin to go with


Going with a nice red to represent The BIG APPLE NYC..


----------



## TKeeby79

Well just got some more progress pics from the GRINCH at the end of his work day. More drivers side progress:


----------



## USF '63

:h5:


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Nice build bro, can't wait to see this Rag Ace hitting the streets :thumbsup:


----------



## Emailad4me773

Nice!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

why you no post no updates foo , oh yea cause i got all of them pics lol


----------



## infamous704

the GRINCH said:


> why you no post no updates foo , oh yea cause i got all of them pics lol


:wave:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

:drama:


----------



## 1229

heard this car was getting airbags...........................:facepalm:


----------



## the GRINCH

TATTOO-76 said:


> heard this car was getting airbags...........................:facepalm:


thats what the word on the streets of LAWNDALE is , bags , bags , bags , we gonna install a levelair kit , even put the emblem on the trunk lid


----------



## Skim

aircraft oxygen bags


----------



## drasticbean

Here he is chilling watching the fights tonight.....

Mr Tkeeby..


----------



## Jack Bauer

drasticbean said:


> Here he is chilling watching the fights tonight.....
> 
> Mr Tkeeby..


Tkeeby is getting famous so fast he's already got the paparazzi taking pics.


----------



## the GRINCH

Why he got long sleeves on and Maria got a scarf and wrapped in a blanket . . . . Its been 90 in NC haha


----------



## drasticbean

I CAN MAKE YOU FAMOUS. ...!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> Why he got long sleeves on and Maria got a scarf and wrapped in a blanket . . . . Its been 90 in NC haha


Lmao.


----------



## big C

TATTOO-76 said:


> heard this car was getting airbags...........................:facepalm:


I was at a car show a few years ago and i heard two guys talking and the one dude tells the other if you dont bag it your a ****** lol i just shook my head and kept walking. I couldnt even bring myself to turn around and see what they were talking about


----------



## 1229

big C said:


> I was at a car show a few years ago and i heard two guys talking and the one dude tells the other *if you dont bag it your a ******* lol i just shook my head and kept walking. I couldnt even bring myself to turn around and see what they were talking about



i think my head would have exploded and my ear drums would have ejected from my ears.


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> I CAN MAKE YOU FAMOUS. ...!!!!!!


not meeeeeeeeeeeeee haha


----------



## TKeeby79

drasticbean said:


> Here he is chilling watching the fights tonight.....
> 
> Mr Tkeeby..


WOW, Bean causght me out there with my lady chillen! LOL..



Jack Bauer said:


> Tkeeby is getting famous so fast he's already got the paparazzi taking pics.


Me Famous? Nevet that. I just know famous people, Mr. Bean, SKIM, the GRINCH, Tattoo-76, LOL...



the GRINCH said:


> Why he got long sleeves on and Maria got a scarf and wrapped in a blanket . . . . Its been 90 in NC haha


Cause it was cold in NYC foo. We aint hit 90 degrees yet its still 60!


----------



## the GRINCH

Well you know NC is only a 1.5 hour flight foo . And you know where the key to the house is along with everything else you need


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> not meeeeeeeeeeeeee haha


----------



## drasticbean

the grinch again.....


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> Well you know NC is only a 1.5 hour flight foo . And you know where the key to the house is along with everything else you need


You know I'll be back soon enough, Got 2 61 RAGS I need to check on, LOL



drasticbean said:


>


Who Bean got all type of shots of the GRINCH...



drasticbean said:


> the grinch again.....


GRINCH, Mr. Bean is gonna make you famous...


----------



## the GRINCH

Na I will go on a witness protection program. Nobody gonna see me


----------



## westsidehydros

drasticbean said:


> the grinch again.....


who's that sexxy mofo on the left ???


----------



## mikelowsix4

did u sell the bubble top or just convert it to the rag? Nice build


----------



## TKeeby79

westsidehydros said:


> who's that sexxy mofo on the left ???


:thumbsup:


mikelowsix4 said:


> did u sell the bubble top or just convert it to the rag? Nice build


Nope we still got the Bubble, if you go back a few pages you will see I bought a 61 RAG. We will visit that Bubble Top one day, I have a 62 RAG that may go next after the 61 unless Mr. GRINCH can help me find my dream car...


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Nope we still got the Bubble, if you go back a few pages you will see I bought a 61 RAG. We will visit that Bubble Top one day, I have a 62 RAG that may go next after the 61 unless Mr. GRINCH can help me find my dream car...


*What may the dream car be???? *


----------



## drasticbean

Mr Gee said:


> *What may the dream car be???? *


A 85 convert Sentra


----------



## Mr Gee

drasticbean said:


> A 85 convert Sentra


I was thinkin 85 Accord myself with sunroof :dunno:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Gee said:


> *What may the dream car be???? *





drasticbean said:


> A 85 convert Sentra


WRONG..



Mr Gee said:


> I was thinkin 85 Accord myself with sunroof :dunno:


WRONG!, you guys forget Im half Puerto Rican its an 81-85 Corolla 1.8


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## bengiXxer1000

This Pac video and Friday's Big Worm scene comes to mind when I see a Rag Ace :thumbsup:


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Funny how you can hear the hydros when he dumps the car :facepalm:Still a bad ass scene!! love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

I'm pretty sure thats how some real oldschool settups sounded...but the movie still probly added em and fucked it up


----------



## 1229

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Funny how you can hear the hydros when he dumps the car :facepalm:Still a bad ass scene!! love it! :thumbsup:


gotta love the "sound experts" in the motion picture industry.



westsidehydros said:


> I'm pretty sure thats how some real oldschool settups sounded...but the movie still probly added em and fucked it up


setups that use a Pesco EQ make a "pumping" sound when you dump the car......because it has gears inside similar to that of a pumphead (except theres 4 gears in the EQ).


----------



## westsidehydros

I remember seeing an old pickup truck in a lowrider video and it made those same sounds up and down, figured it had a pesco settup or something of that era


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> WRONG..
> 
> 
> WRONG!, you guys forget Im half Puerto Rican its an 81-85 Corolla 1.8



*Well if it ain't a 61 rag or a 62, it's not a 63 since you were sellin it. I'm thinkin 59 rag? That's my guess T!*


----------



## TKeeby79

BengiXxer1000 Man I love to see ACE RAG's! Thanks for the videos.


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Gee said:


> *Well if it ain't a 61 rag or a 62, it's not a 63 since you were sellin it. I'm thinkin 59 rag? That's my guess T!*


Hmmm, I have a 61 & 2, sold my 63. Your close just off 1 year older!!


----------



## the GRINCH

Mr Gee said:


> *Well if it ain't a 61 rag or a 62, it's not a 63 since you were sellin it. I'm thinkin 59 rag? That's my guess T!*


Nope . . . . . . 58 four door


----------



## regal ryda

Imma say 60 rag, 348, white on red with the 4in whitewalls


----------



## bengiXxer1000

westsidehydros said:


> I'm pretty sure thats how some real oldschool settups sounded...but the movie still probly added em and fucked it up


Good point, their mistake was in portraying a new school sound when they hit the switch and an old school aircraft setup sound when dumping the setup.



TATTOO-76 said:


> gotta love the "sound experts" in the motion picture industry.
> 
> 
> 
> setups that use a Pesco EQ make a "pumping" sound when you dump the car......because it has gears inside similar to that of a pumphead (except theres 4 gears in the EQ).


Great insight, thanks. I found a good example here:


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> heard this car was getting airbags...........................:facepalm:


:roflmao:


----------



## Skim

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Funny how you can hear the hydros when he dumps the car :facepalm:Still a bad ass scene!! love it! :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

sneak peak of tkeebys setup














































































:inout:


----------



## rivman

:roflmao::buttkick:


----------



## Jack Bauer

TTT


----------



## Skim

TATTOO-76 said:


> sneak peak of tkeebys setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :inout:


i tell you what


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> sneak peak of tkeebys setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :inout:


:wow:


----------



## TKeeby79

Shhhh stop letting out my secrets man. 


TATTOO-76 said:


> sneak peak of tkeebys setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :inout:


----------



## the GRINCH

TKeeby79 said:


> Shhhh stop letting out my secrets man.


Its no secret . You are an ex mini trucker and you took your car to a mini truck shop to get built . Not hard to figure out foo


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## the GRINCH

post them pics i sent you foo


----------



## drasticbean

im waiting......


----------



## kandychromegsxr

the GRINCH said:


> Nope . . . . . . 58 four door


damn mine too


----------



## Jack Bauer

the GRINCH said:


> Its no secret . You are an ex mini trucker and you took your car to a mini truck shop to get built . Not hard to figure out foo


What kind of compressors, tanks and valves is this air bag setup using?


----------



## the GRINCH

Jack Bauer said:


> What kind of compressors, tanks and valves is this air bag setup using?


Same as 59 level air . We took all of it off a 59 level air car


----------



## Jack Bauer

the GRINCH said:


> Same as 59 level air . We took all of it off a 59 level air car


Sounds chingon.


----------



## XLowLifeX

Bump. Nice build homie


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> Same as 59 level air . We took all of it off a 59 level air car


I wish I had a 59 Level Air Car!! One Day, I hope... :x:


XLowLifeX said:


> Bump. Nice build homie


Thanks Clark, just trying to build a Nice Clean Driver. Whats going on your way?


TATTOO-76 said:


> :inout:


Whats up Jason? Nothing is going on in this topic, there's another 61 RAG Dave is working on that is AMAZING!!


----------



## sobayduece

the GRINCH said:


> Same as 59 level air . We took all of it off a 59 level air car


Like always something bad ass coming out of this shop cant wait to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

TKeeby79 said:


> I wish I had a 59 Level Air Car!! One Day, I hope... :x:
> 
> Thanks Clark, just trying to build a Nice Clean Driver. Whats going on your way?
> 
> Whats up Jason? Nothing is going on in this topic, there's another 61 RAG Dave is working on that is AMAZING!!


Na . Actually we / Preacherman been busy blocking on a 61 rag . He got the body dialed in now . Just having sent you any pics . Didn't t blink you wanted to see them since you been wanting to see that other vert lol


----------



## Mr Impala

Jus t saw the sneek pics looking good!


----------



## Jack Bauer

Found this topic on the 2nd page.


----------



## the GRINCH

Jack Bauer said:


> Found this topic on the 2nd page.


Well he has pics to post but I know he has been busy with other areas of life for the last 2 weeks . I'm sure he will post soon


----------



## TKeeby79

I just got my Taylor Tot Stroller that Dave built for my niece in 3 days! It was started last Thursday and I received it today! Check it out:


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> I just got my Taylor Tot Stroller that Dave built for my niece in 3 days! It was started last Thursday and I received it today! Check it out:


*Chit, that looks good!*


----------



## the GRINCH

Looks aaaaaaight


----------



## TKeeby79

Spoke with Dave, Car is coming off the frame and going on the rotisserre Monday. She's moving along slowly. :boink:


----------



## TKeeby79

Car is being blocked and reprimed:
















Trunk has been blasted, primed, body worked and reprimed:


----------



## KERRBSS

Looking good dood.


----------



## abelblack65

Build is moving along qwikly. Looking right homie.


----------



## regal ryda

sumbody finna be ridin a rag real soon


----------



## TKeeby79

SIX1RAG said:


> Looking good dood.


Thanks man, if mine comes out half as nice as your I will be super happy. 



abelblack65 said:


> Build is moving along qwikly. Looking right homie.


Thanks. Dave and Preacher Man are doing there thang.



regal ryda said:


> sumbody finna be ridin a rag real soon


Fingers are crossed!!


----------



## izekmart

Looking real good bro


----------



## Emailad4me773

nice build homie


----------



## Mr Gee

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## the GRINCH

Gonna be on rotisserie tomorrow. Body on one frame on another. Not long before it gets that ooooowwwwwweeeee


----------



## Mr Gee

the GRINCH said:


> Gonna be on rotisserie tomorrow. Body on one frame on another. Not long before it gets that ooooowwwwwweeeee


:worship:


----------



## TKeeby79

Got this last night: Hell Bent back together and mine about to be seperated! Two 61 Rag's being built by The GRINCH...


----------



## Mr Gee

*Can't go wrong with a 61 rag :h5: *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TKeeby79 said:


> Got this last night: Hell Bent back together and mine about to be seperated! Two 61 Rag's being built by The GRINCH...


looking real good, Grinch puttin down!


----------



## KERRBSS

Mr Gee said:


> *Can't go wrong with a 61 rag :h5: *


:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee

SIX1RAG said:


> :wave:


*
YO!! What's up? You holding the second Big D down??*


----------



## TKeeby79

Well I just got some pics from the man himself GRINCH:


----------



## KERRBSS

It's like an assembly line!


----------



## the GRINCH

SIX1RAG said:


> It's like an assembly line!


haha yea i guess , never looked at it that way


----------



## bengiXxer1000

TKeeby79 said:


> Well I just got some pics from the man himself GRINCH:


Looking good guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

lookin good homie!


----------



## TKeeby79

Frame & Body Side By Side!! Let the madness begin


----------



## the GRINCH

Just spent 5 grand of your monies haha but its gonna look good with that CHROME ENGINE block .


----------



## TKeeby79

:loco:


the GRINCH said:


> Just spent 5 grand of your monies haha but its gonna look good with that CHROME ENGINE block .


----------



## TKeeby79

Now back to the car, Frame had some minor clearance issues with the lower control arms but Dave resolve that! Body work has started and will be complete in a few days. Spoke with Dave and he wants paint on it by the weekend!


----------



## Inked1

Bad ass!


----------



## TKeeby79

GRINCH doing his little touches on the frame:
BrakeLine pass through
















Stainless Steal Break Lines going to be bent to the frame:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## USF '63

TKeeby79 said:


> GRINCH doing his little touches on the frame:
> BrakeLine pass through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainless Steal Break Lines going to be bent to the frame:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

*Good job David!!*


----------



## TKeeby79

SIX1RAG said:


> :wave:


I see your ACE Rag taking shape nicely!


USF '63 said:


> :thumbsup:


Whats up Bob? Hows TX and that 63?


Mr Gee said:


> *Good job David!!*


Whats up Gee? Hows the fam? Hows that ACE Rag? I cant wait to roll mine like you!!


----------



## Catalyzed

TKeeby79 said:


> GRINCH doing his little touches on the frame:
> BrakeLine pass through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainless Steal Break Lines going to be bent to the frame:



*Lookin good!*


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## the GRINCH

I heard the frame got some BLING BLING today , some shinney new paint


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> I heard the frame got some BLING BLING today , some shinney new paint


POIDH


----------



## the GRINCH

regal ryda said:


> POIDH


Oh he got them


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

the GRINCH said:


> I heard the frame got some BLING BLING today , some shinney new paint


----------



## TKeeby79

Here are some updates:
































the GRINCH didnt like how certain things looked on the frame and decided to do some mods:


----------



## KERRBSS

Nice :wave:


----------



## the GRINCH

SIX1RAG said:


> Nice :wave:


Whats good Robbie your 61 rag isn't to far behind this one . Get that army of kids of yours to work . Little hands can sand in little places lol


----------



## KERRBSS

the GRINCH said:


> Whats good Robbie your 61 rag isn't to far behind this one . Get that army of kids of yours to work . Little hands can sand in little places lol


Oh they try to help....lol


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> Whats up Gee? Hows the fam? Hows that ACE Rag? I cant wait to roll mine like you!!


*Nothin much bro, just surviving out here in Vegas! The RAG is there, just chillin...gotta shore up a couple things on it! It'll be a while before I tear it down..gotta couple other things goin on and want to enjoy ridin it before I tear into it. It's still a builder, but drives NICE!!!*


----------



## TKeeby79

Well its Monday, I hope all the Dads out there had a GREAT FATHER DAY! I got these pics from the GRINCH earlier this morning! Frame is about 50% done, and its time to get on the under belly. He plans on fixing a few minor spot and start to do the body work and paint it this week:


----------



## KERRBSS

Niiiiiiiiceeeeee


----------



## Mr Gee

*Lookin good , lookin Good!*


----------



## king debo

Oh yeah


----------



## infamous704




----------



## USF '63

i still cant believe how this car started out..........:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

TKeeby79 said:


> Well its Monday, I hope all the Dads out there had a GREAT FATHER DAY! I got these pics from the GRINCH earlier this morning! Frame is about 50% done, and its time to get on the under belly. He plans on fixing a few minor spot and start to do the body work and paint it this week:


Wow


----------



## TKeeby79

I came to NC and brought a guest to help out the GRINCH and put a his touches on NYC ROTTEN APPLE:








So while ARTISTECHNICIANS laid his tape lines the show continues at the shop! GRINCH still working on getting that underbelly smooth & PREACHERMAN working on the panels:


----------



## ShakeRoks

TKeeby79 said:


> I came to NC and brought a guest to help out the GRINCH and put a his touches on NYC ROTTEN APPLE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So while ARTISTECHNICIANS laid his tape lines the show continues at the shop! GRINCH still working on getting that underbelly smooth & PREACHERMAN working on the panels:


:thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704

MOAR PICS PLEASE!!!


----------



## drasticbean

I have pics. .......?


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> I have pics. .......?


Haha so do I . You gotta see in person to believe and get full effect


----------



## regal ryda

David I need a set of cylinder friendly a arm bars


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TKeeby79 said:


> Got this last night: Hell Bent back together and mine about to be seperated! Two 61 Rag's being built by The GRINCH...


:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> Haha so do I . You gotta see in person to believe and get full effect


How did u like the pics I texted you.


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## 1229

the paint on the frame is wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

:thumbsup:


TATTOO-76 said:


> the paint on the frame is wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:h5:


----------



## the GRINCH

can we get some pics please


----------



## ShakeRoks

the GRINCH said:


> can we get some pics please


:h5:


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> can we get some pics please


PM sent


----------



## Skim

frame is hard as a mufuggah


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> can we get some pics please


i got a few, u even in some of them lol


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> i got a few, u even in some of them lol


You should see it now that its been watersanded and recleared super wet . 
Good thing somebody showed me how to spray clear


----------



## the GRINCH

I will figure out how to paint one day lol


----------



## DrasticNYC

:thumbsup:


----------



## graham

is someone gonna post pics??


----------



## drasticbean

Almost every person that posted in this page have pics. 
Lol ...!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> Almost every person that posted in this page have pics.
> Lol ...!!!!!


Thats that inner circle chit lol


----------



## KERRBSS

:drama:


----------



## ErnDawg

i am a spammer thats why skim just banned me


----------



## Tage

Can somebody send me some pics?!?! I want to be in the inner circle! :facepalm::rofl: 

Just kidding... The frame is fucken tuff! My brother Marv put it down on T's frame! Can't wait till he does mine.


----------



## the GRINCH

Tage said:


> Can somebody send me some pics?!?! I want to be in the inner circle! :facepalm::rofl:
> 
> Just kidding... The frame is fucken tuff! My brother Marv and Dave put it down on T's frame! Can't wait till They do mine.


 there i fixed it for you


----------



## BIGJERM

Cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## the GRINCH

again had to erase cause someone got their feeling hurt


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> there i fixed it for you


:worship: oops sorry Dave! Didnt mean to forget you :biggrin: I heard Danny's car is waiting in the shadows to get up on the rotisserie next :yes:


----------



## the GRINCH

Tage said:


> Props to you guys man! You guys put some serious hours in last weekend! That's dedication!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

back to the topic , i know someone got some pics , where TERRANCE at , post them up foo


----------



## DrasticNYC

:thumbsup: Much props Dave! Couldn't have done it without you for sure!
Friday to Sunday! Just staying focused, always looking at the big picture,
glad to help be a part of a great team building a sick 61 rag, "New York's Rotten Apple".
It was real cool to also learn some cool paint tricks from Dave!
Had a long, tough weekend, but so worth it.


----------



## leg46y

post up some pics ALREADY !!!:rant:


----------



## drasticbean

Wow. The pics I got looks very classy. 
Nicely done....
The colors blend together. 
It's nice color sanded and the detail stuff is a nice classy touch. .....??????


----------



## DannyG.

Tage said:


> :worship: oops sorry Dave! Didnt mean to forget you :biggrin: I heard Danny's car is waiting in the shadows to get up on the rotisserie next :yes:


:thumbsup: 


You guys put in some serious work this past weekend...Loved how the frame came out!!!


----------



## westsidehydros

i didnt see any pics but i bet they look like shit


----------



## Dino

Looks great!


----------



## westsidehydros

View attachment 503162


----------



## drasticbean

Wow. It's a clean frame. 
Looks really nice with the chrome on it.


----------



## TKeeby79

Sorry guys I just have been super busy with work and my new joint venture. I started my own clothing line http://www.fl20clothing.com/. I will get some pics up very soon..


----------



## TKeeby79




----------



## Skim

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Frame looking good, like the shirts aswell


----------



## drasticbean

Nice ..!!!!!


----------



## Catalyzed

:ninja:


----------



## BigVics58

Ninja mod :ninja:


----------



## Psycho631

That frame is coming out sweet, need moe picsuffin:


----------



## rivman

Oh chit!


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## 20 Minutes

:drama:


----------



## Mr Gee

*Sup Dave , you don't text no more??* :wave:


----------



## rivman

Wow.


----------



## regal ryda

Mr Gee said:


> *Sup Dave , you don't text no more??* :wave:


x62


----------



## KERTWOOD

:inout:


----------



## the GRINCH

back to topic , post pics terrance i know you got some i sent them today


----------



## Skim

I cleaned up the topic out of respect for my homies if u dont like it oh well lol


----------



## vouges17

Skim said:


> *I cleaned up the topic out of respect for my homies if u dont like it oh well lol*


:shocked:


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> I cleaned up the topic out of respect for my homies if u dont like it oh well lol


cool


----------



## TKeeby79

Thanks SKIM. Now like the GRINCH said back to the car!
Under Belly being body worked:

















Frame being wet sanded with a tease pic of my KRUM KHROME:

























Other peaces of the car getting ready for paint:


----------



## Emailad4me773

Skim said:


> I cleaned up the topic out of respect for my homies if u dont like it oh well lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Chuch!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

TKeeby79 said:


> Thanks SKIM. Now like the GRINCH


i know you gots more pics , those was taken 4 days ago


----------



## the GRINCH

post them pics foo


----------



## the GRINCH

the count down has begun , 45 days until D day


----------



## ShakeRoks

the GRINCH said:


> the count down has begun , 45 days until D day


Dang David, you guys get down!


----------



## drasticbean

Will it happen. ?????
In 45 days hmmmmmmm


----------



## the GRINCH

ShakeRoks said:


> Dang David, you guys get down!


Thanks . Its been a TEAM effort this far and will be more added to the TEAM before done


----------



## regal ryda

TKeeby79 said:


> Thanks SKIM. Now like the GRINCH said back to the car!
> Under Belly being body worked:Frame being wet sanded with a tease pic of my KRUM KHROME:


Dave can I get some of these mount bars made


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## abelblack65

Frame looks awesome! 

TTT


----------



## TKeeby79

regal ryda said:


> Dave can I get some of these mount bars made


Sorry but Dave isn't doing any other work on any thing or ones car until after August 10th.


----------



## 1229

TKeeby79 said:


> Sorry but Dave isn't doing any other work on any thing or ones car until after August 10th.


crunch time


----------



## regal ryda

TKeeby79 said:


> Sorry but Dave isn't doing any other work on any thing or ones car until after August 10th.


Damn Terrance stop crackin' the whip....LOL


he can make these in his sleep.....lol


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## Smokin_Endo

DrasticNYC said:


>


WE WILL BE THERE ! 100% ! 

Last time was 2001...it's been toooooooooo long


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Ace is looking good!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TKeeby79 said:


> Thanks SKIM. Now like the GRINCH said back to the car!
> Under Belly being body worked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame being wet sanded with a tease pic of my KRUM KHROME:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other peaces of the car getting ready for paint:



the ride is looking great, keep it up!


----------



## the GRINCH

Where erbody at . Spraying the belly as we speak . Terrance will have pics when he wakes up in a few hours. Its 2 am here getting ready to clear in a few


----------



## king debo

Do work fellas.


----------



## impala_ss_1964

ttt


----------



## TKeeby79

Good Morning, just getting up and had to share the pics the GRINCH sent! Just have to say thank you to Dave and his Crew over at David's Impala's for all there hard work and helping me get this car done at a show level. Yesterday was over 100 degrees so they got in super early worked until it was unbearable and then went back after midnight to finish. Now that's HARD Work!!


----------



## drasticbean

Very nice. !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229

TKeeby79 said:


> Good Morning, just getting up and had to share the pics the GRINCH sent! Just have to say thank you to Dave and his Crew over at David's Impala's for all there hard work and helping me get this car done at a show level. Yesterday was over 100 degrees so they got in super early worked until it was unbearable and then went back after midnight to finish. Now that's HARD Work!!



that pretty under-belly is gonna really accent the air-bag setup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rivman

TATTOO-76 said:


> that pretty under-belly is gonna really accent the air-bag setup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This guy!


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## 1229

rivman said:


> This guy!


:biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

VERY NICE!


----------



## kilo1965

tpimuncie said:


> VERY NICE!


Good to go.


----------



## Smokin_Endo

Incredible work ! Can only imagine how nice it will be when complete  Keep up the great work


----------



## west coast ridaz

looks good


----------



## TKeeby79

TATTOO-76 said:


> that pretty under-belly is gonna really accent the air-bag setup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO, SHHhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

Getting ready to mate the body and frame in a few . . . .


----------



## the GRINCH

Was a long day yesterday. Watersanded belly in 105 degree weather . Came back to shop at midnight finished belly at 430 am . Went home and was back here at 10 . Had to do some finishing touches on frame now getting ready to mate them


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> Was a long day yesterday. Watersanded belly in 105 degree weather . Came back to shop at midnight finished belly at 430 am . Went home and was back here at 10 . Had to do some finishing touches on frame now getting ready to mate them


the hard work definately paid off looking at those pics Hess, you definately will get my new project


----------



## drasticbean

Where and when can we all see it for the first time done. ....


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> Where and when can we all see it for the first time done. ....


Plans are August 12 DRASTIC BBQ . but you may see it at times square the night before . . . . . That is if my GERMAN crew pulls through lol


----------



## DannyG.

the GRINCH said:


> Plans are August 12 DRASTIC BBQ . but you may see it at times square the night before . . . . . That is if my GERMAN crew pulls through lol


No one does it better than the grinch and his crew!...nice work D. 

Terrence =


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Nice work! That's a lot of work in a short amount of time!


----------



## drasticbean

Well 41 DAYS AND COUNTING. 
WILL IT HAPPEN ...?????
Hmmmmmmmnm


----------



## Venom62

Wow!!!! Looking good fellas!!!! Y'all puttin in some serious work!!


----------



## drasticbean

39 days


----------



## TKeeby79

drasticbean said:


> 39 days


After today we have 39 days... hno:


----------



## Tage

The car will be done in 29 days... Dave dont play! you fools dont know! Tell em how you do Dave! :werd::biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79

Dave and his crew is still pushing along with the build! Today's progress:


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

38days left


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Dave is breaking down my LS1 for rebuilding and paint:









And my car next to its Big Brother HELL BENT. Two 61's being built "At the Same Damn Time!"


----------



## ShakeRoks

TKeeby79 said:


> Dave is breaking down my LS1 for rebuilding and paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my car next to its Big Brother HELL BENT. Two 61's being built "At the Same Damn Time!"


Looking good!


----------



## regal ryda

TKeeby79 said:


> Dave is breaking down my LS1 for rebuilding and paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my car next to its Big Brother HELL BENT. Two 61's being built "At the Same Damn Time!"


damn thats a nice ass pic, Hess you boys humpin' to get that done its gonna look killer love that extenison


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Comming together quick :thumbsup:


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TKeeby79 said:


> Dave is breaking down my LS1 for rebuilding and paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my car next to its Big Brother HELL BENT. Two 61's being built "At the Same Damn Time!"




gotta love LS motors, and thats a bad ass pic beside Hell Bent, that car is a legend, modern day Gypsy Rose. To be able to say your ride was built right along side it is priceless


----------



## TRAVIESO87

:worship:badd ass work dave and crew yall doin tha damn thing


----------



## TKeeby79

Happy 4th of July to all my LIL Homies. Hope you all have a fun & safe one. Also check out my site www.FL20Clothing.com today to celebrate Independence Day I took 20% off my entire line.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

ROTTEN APPLE, is looking ripe as hell:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom

TKeeby79 said:


> Dave is breaking down my LS1 for rebuilding and paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my car next to its Big Brother HELL BENT. Two 61's being built "At the Same Damn Time!"



Those whips are going to be sick:wow:


----------



## LURCH63

ttt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

looking good!


----------



## drasticbean

36 days left !!!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Hope everyone had a Great & Safe 4th of July. Dave and his crew put in a few hours yesterday so here's the updates:


----------



## Skim

its gonna be sprayed in no time now


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> its gonna be sprayed in no time now


Word on streets is its getting color now .


----------



## drasticbean

I'm keeping my ears to the street.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:shocked:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

THESE BOYS ABOUT TO BUILD A SHOW STOPPER IN 39 DAYS :worship::worship: SHIT IT TOOK ME 2MONTHS TO DECIDE ON A COLOR :facepalm:TTT FOR GREAT PROGRESS AND THE MOST INTERESTING BUILD RIGHT NOW. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK DAVID & CREW!!!


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## 1229

drasticbean said:


> I'm keeping my ears to the street.


its 105 here, your ears would melt.


----------



## the GRINCH

TONY MONTANA said:


> THESE BOYS ABOUT TO BUILD A SHOW STOPPER IN 39 DAYS :worship::worship: SHIT IT TOOK ME 2MONTHS TO DECIDE ON A COLOR :facepalm:TTT FOR GREAT PROGRESS AND THE MOST INTERESTING BUILD RIGHT NOW. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK DAVID & CREW!!!


thanks TONY MONTANA. It was cool meeting you in the D . Just finishing spraying the KANDY now . Waiting on dry and then spray the Wetness


----------



## TONY MONTANA

the GRINCH said:


> thanks TONY MONTANA. It was cool meeting you in the D . Just finishing spraying the KANDY now . Waiting on dry and then spray the Wetness


SAME HERE BRO AND YES YOU WILL BE SENDING ME A SMOOTH COWL REAL SOON :yes: BUT AFTER AUG. 14TH I DONT WANT TKEEBY TO KILL ME LOL J/K TTT FOR THE WETNESS :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:drama:
Grinch getting down! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## the GRINCH

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> :drama:
> Grinch getting down! Cant wait to see pics!


oh , TKEEBY got the pics , he busy at the moment but im sure he will post soon


----------



## npazzin

i bet you get a "little high" from how much people post in this thread! shit i would too :rimshot:


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> oh , TKEEBY got the pics , he busy at the moment but im sure he will post soon


I guess he is putting out fires tonight.


----------



## rivman

TATTOO-76 said:


> its 105 here, your ears would melt.


:rofl::uh::buttkick:


----------



## Venom62

Damn fellas, y'all killing it!!! Great work


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> I guess he is putting out fires tonight.


Well thats what he says anyway


----------



## CJAY

THE GRINCH GETS DOWN!!!!! TTT for two clean ass builds!!!!!!!!!!! great work!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

I couldn't sleep last night.... And to wake up to No pics?


----------



## Skim

like a house full of nappy heads. there aint no pics


----------



## drasticbean

Where are the Dam pic...?????



Oh my bad. ........ I have them on my phone. ...... Lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Sitting here at Wrk like a crack head waiting for pics...


----------



## the GRINCH

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Sitting here at Wrk like a crack head waiting for pics...
> View attachment 506954


I'm sure he will post some soon . I having finished spraying the clear yet


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Cool!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Sitting here at Wrk like a crack head waiting for pics...
> View attachment 506954


LOL I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CadillacTom

Just a thought...maybe the unveil of this bad boy might be sweet in front of a firehouse close to The World Trade. It's going to The NY, so I know it's going to go down BIG:biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79

Sorry Guys these last 24 Hours have been very busy! But here they are:


----------



## TKeeby79




----------



## Mr Gee

:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

uffin: Came out real nice


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:bowrofl:


----------



## Dino




----------



## regal ryda

thats sweet as hell


----------



## the GRINCH

We sprayed3 coats of clear today . Gonna watersand and spray 3 or 4 more coats of clear hopefully Monday for that depth . The pics he posted so far is only 1 coat of clear .


----------



## regal ryda

that looks damn good Dave i can wait til I get something out there


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom

Looking great, Homie!


----------



## rivman

Looks good!


----------



## Skim

workaholics


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> workaholics


What did you just call us . . . Lol . . Rotten Apple got a twin thats about to get the same treatment SOON if SOMEONE would let us work on it lol . Dang when your self employed your not self employed. I have 14 cars in the shop and 6 waiting to come in and I have 14 boss people and 6 more bosses I have to deal with . . . . Man sometimes a 9-5 dont sound bad at all lol


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Looking good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

the GRINCH said:


> What did you just call us . . . Lol . . Rotten Apple got a twin thats about to get the same treatment SOON if SOMEONE would let us work on it lol . Dang when your self employed your not self employed. I have 14 cars in the shop and 6 waiting to come in and I have 14 boss people and 6 more bosses I have to deal with . . . . Man sometimes a 9-5 dont sound bad at all lol


Sounds like you need a small vacation and come back to detroit.
Looking good David :wave:


----------



## TKeeby79

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Looking good!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks, Dave and his crew are working hard! How's that 60 coming along?



SIX1RAG said:


> Sounds like you need a small vacation and come back to detroit.
> Looking good David :wave:


Hay watch it, Dave isnt allowed any vacations till after this car is done! Dont go giving him any ideas. LOL..


----------



## TKeeby79

Dave even built me a smooth wiper cowl:


----------



## drasticbean

34 DAYS LEFT. .!!!!!! AND COUNTING


----------



## Skim

ttt!


----------



## MR.59

the GRINCH said:


> We sprayed3 coats of clear today . Gonna watersand and spray 3 or 4 more coats of clear hopefully Monday for that depth . The pics he posted so far is only 1 coat of clear .


nice!


----------



## Venom62

Damn!!!!!


----------



## low4ever

This is coming together fast. The Grinch and crew get busy. The setup is getting a lot of detail too. Tkeeby looks like you some of the best hard at work. I'm gonna congratulate the whole crew in advance. You guys are building a winner. Well done.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

33 days left.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Rotten Apple just got sweet again! Good work.


----------



## 1229

drasticbean said:


> 33 days left.



:chuck:


----------



## Skim

david imma get you a digital camera for xmas. This build is too good for them black berry pics :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> david imma get you a digital camera for xmas. This build is too good for them black berry pics :biggrin:


Haha . I got one I got it out and charging the battery for you . I will take pics with a camera tomorrow. Just is easier to take with cell . . . . . . If I remember correctly you bought a 64 rag off of some blury ass cell pics


----------



## Skim

haha yeah they come out like blurry glamour shots. like when a TV show fades into the person describing their dream.


----------



## abelblack65

Amazing, simply amazing!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Let me know what camera you find, I will go half on it with you. Lol



Skim said:


> david imma get you a digital camera for xmas. This build is too good for them black berry pics :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Bauer

Skim said:


> haha yeah they come out like blurry glamour shots. like when a TV show fades into the person describing their dream.


Dude said glamous shots.


----------



## Skim

Jack Bauer said:


> Dude said glamous shots.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Skim said:


>


nice


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

^^^^^^ I would! Lol no take that back I wouldn't!


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim said:


>


Who the HELL is that? Lol..


----------



## Skim

TKeeby79 said:


> Who the HELL is that? Lol..


not sure. david took that pic with his phone :biggrin:


----------



## kilo1965

61 is going to be nice. Great job David and crew.


----------



## drasticbean

32 days left ...!!!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin

thas a dude! lol


TKeeby79 said:


> Who the HELL is that? Lol..


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> not sure. david took that pic with his phone :biggrin:


Yea of your girlfriend when she was doing those pics for your birthday . Thats the ones you have on your fridge foo


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> Yea of your girlfriend when she was doing those pics for your birthday . Thats the ones you have in your bed foo


qft :naughty:


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> 32 days left ...!!!!!!!!


You act like I cant count . . . . Post them pics Terrance


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> You act like I cant count . . . . Post them pics Terrance


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> You act like I cant count . . . . Post them pics Terrance


I'm just letting the world know how many days left til it comes home.


----------



## leg46y

drasticbean said:


> 32 days left ...!!!!!!!!


for complete finish????????? no way.

just bodywork+reassembly right?


----------



## the GRINCH

leg46y said:


> for complete finish????????? no way.
> 
> just bodywork+reassembly right?


complete , driving


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> complete , driving


You sure. ..?? Lol.


----------



## rivman

I'd like to personally thank Bean..the OFFICIAL COUNTDOWN KEEPER.


----------



## the GRINCH

TKeeby79 said:


> Here are some pics of the NC trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what Dave found me, ROTTEN APPLE IS GOING TOPLESS!!!!


FROM THIS , TO BELOW 



TKeeby79 said:


>


from APRIL 20th to today july 10th 
81 days total start to present with 3 of us working on it , PREACHERMAN , CHEECKO , MYSELF


----------



## rivman

WOW!

Nice work David n crew!


----------



## Skim

TKeeby79 said:


> them NC boys dont play.
Click to expand...


----------



## the GRINCH

Haha that was before lunch . You should see it now . Watersanded body and ready for reclear now . Will have pics of that tomorrow


----------



## MR.59

the GRINCH said:


> Haha that was before lunch . You should see it now . Watersanded body and ready for reclear now . Will have pics of that tomorrow


Nice to see the detail of the door latches taken out, and chromed
Sick of see so called show cars with all the door hard ware painted, I seen some with the striker plates painted
It's nice to see a job done right for a change',,,,,,,,,,,that's my 2 cents


----------



## leg46y

the GRINCH said:


> complete , driving


Damn.....


----------



## TONY MONTANA

the GRINCH said:


> FROM THIS , TO BELOW
> 
> from APRIL 20th to today july 10th
> 81 days total start to present with 3 of us working on it , PREACHERMAN , CHEECKO , MYSELF


YOU BEING MODEST YOU FORGOT TO MENTION IN THAT TIME YALL DID KICK ASS WORK ON HELL BENT ALSO :worship::worship:


----------



## the GRINCH

TONY MONTANA said:


> YOU BEING MODEST YOU FORGOT TO MENTION IN THAT TIME YALL DID KICK ASS WORK ON HELL BENT ALSO :worship::worship:


Yea was gonna put that but some people would think I was being cocky lol


----------



## 1229

the GRINCH said:


> Haha that was before *lunch *.


aka Sun Drop and fried bologna sandwiches!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

MR.59 said:


> Nice to see the detail of the door latches taken out, and chromed
> Sick of see so called show cars with all the door hard ware painted, I seen some with the striker plates painted
> It's nice to see a job done right for a change',,,,,,,,,,,that's my 2 cents


gotta be right!


----------



## USF '63

the GRINCH said:


> Yea was gonna put that but some people would think I was being cocky lol



u ? cocky ? 
no way.....


----------



## USF '63

TATTOO-76 said:


> aka Sun Drop and fried bologna sandwiches!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:h5:


----------



## TKeeby79

Good Morning guys, Dave loaded up my 61 and is taking it to get some special touches!


----------



## the GRINCH

Awwwwww sheeeeeet


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

I'm guessing pin stripping? Cant wait to see it finished! Good work Grinch and crew.


----------



## Skim

nice


----------



## the GRINCH

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I'm guessing pin stripping? Cant wait to see it finished! Good work Grinch and crew.


No . We do most of that include also . Took it to a friend shop to reclear for that super wet look . Would do at my place but I dont have a bake booth


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

I feel ya... Wish I had a booth that baked! It's looking good!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

Where them pics foo . . . I know you got them


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> Where them pics foo . . . I know you got them


yea what this guy said


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

X61


----------



## leg46y

the GRINCH said:


> No . We do most of that include also . Took it to a friend shop to reclear for that super wet look . Would do at my place but I dont have a bake booth


so its striped already too????????


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Lookin sweet


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## drasticbean

29 days left. Just saying.


----------



## regal ryda

drasticbean said:


> 29 days left. Just saying.


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Post pics just saying!


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT! For a BADASS RAG 61!


----------



## 1229

drasticbean said:


> 29 days left. Just saying.


:run:


----------



## TKeeby79

Sorry guys just been so busy but here are the updates:
In the oven getting baked








Parts after reclear








































And here's my hooptie


----------



## low4ever

Thats.that wet, wet right there.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

low4ever said:


> Thats.that wet, wet right there.


:yes:


----------



## Skim

imagine it sanded and buffed


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Fck.... That Bitch is clean! Makes wanna go home and redo my shop and add a booth! Good work


----------



## Smokin_Endo

AMAZING !


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> imagine it sanded and buffed


Its against my religion to do that sir . . This is a PAINT shop thats what we get paid to do lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Lol... Leave that Shit alone... No orange peel... 
Not being a ASSHOLE but do u guys have different plans for the jams?


----------



## Jack Bauer

I just made peeepeee


----------



## kilo1965

dam that beech is wet...


----------



## Psycho631

Niceuffin:


----------



## regal ryda

man you NY/NC boys doin a episode of overhaulin' for real


----------



## Tage

Very nice work Dave! Cars looking real Crisp! :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

Very nice David !! I like the painted insert!!!


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work and progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TKeeby79 said:


> Sorry guys just been so busy but here are the updates:
> In the oven getting baked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts after reclear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my hooptie



that bitch is wet, but DAMN yall did some good bodywork!


----------



## the GRINCH

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Lol... Leave that Shit alone... No orange peel...
> Not being a ASSHOLE but do u guys have different plans for the jams?


the backside of the door / jamb of the door only did not get recleared , the way the skin is there is a hard line from the factory , so it gave a place to break off the clear and is no tape line 
as for the body side of the door jamb where the striker plate is , that got recleared and entire rocker to pinch weld under the door sill plate


----------



## and1

NICE RIDE


----------



## the GRINCH

Tage said:


> Very nice work Dave! Cars looking real Crisp! :thumbsup:


thanks brother 



rag61 said:


> Very nice David !! I like the painted insert!!!


thanks sir , it was a tough decision on what to do on the insert 



mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice work and progress! :thumbsup:


thanks 



64_EC_STYLE said:


> that bitch is wet, but DAMN yall did some good bodywork!


yea , PREACHERMAN got down on the body work , it also helps that he uses a 4 foot block when he sands lol


----------



## the GRINCH

post those pics man , i know you holding out lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

the GRINCH said:


> the backside of the door / jamb of the door only did not get recleared , the way the skin is there is a hard line from the factory , so it gave a place to break off the clear and is no tape line
> as for the body side of the door jamb where the striker plate is , that got recleared and entire rocker to pinch weld under the door sill plate


Cool... Good info.


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> Its against my religion to do that sir . . This is a PAINT shop thats what we get paid to do lol


i know. white trash still hasnt been wetsanded or buffed except for where the patterns are. slick as snot.


----------



## leg46y

pics...........


----------



## Jack Bauer

Skim said:


> i know. white trash still hasnt been wetsanded or buffed except for where the patterns are. slick as snot.


Never really compared a slick paint job to snot....but it does make sense.


----------



## drasticbean

28 days.til your done. ........ FYI.


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> 28 days.til your done. ........ FYI.


It will get done when its done . Stop posting this Yeap


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> It will get done when its done . Stop posting this Yeap



:werd:


----------



## 20 Minutes

the GRINCH said:


> It will get done when its done . Stop posting this Yeap


12 Days to go. . . . . . . Just Sayin:drama:


----------



## king debo

What clear did you use?


----------



## TKeeby79

Parts being painted for reassembly 
































Car is back at Dave's


----------



## the GRINCH

king debo said:


> What clear did you use?


We use standox. The clear is 235.00 a liter and hardner is 255.00 for half liter . It makes 2 sprayable gallons so far we ars on the 4th kit


----------



## regal ryda

damn she's wet Dave


----------



## big C

Cars looking good guys


----------



## the GRINCH

Where them new pics you bout 2-3 days behind foo .


----------



## the GRINCH

Ment to tell you earlier on phone . I got new glass . Thanks to CAROLINA AUTO GLASS . gonna be seeing clear for sure


----------



## rivman

WHERE IS SENIOR BEAN W THE COUNTDOWN?????????


----------



## abelblack65

Paint looks slickkkk!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

rivman said:


> WHERE IS SENIOR BEAN W THE COUNTDOWN?????????


no more countdown . We know how many days left . . If anyone want to know go buy you one of those Christmas calendar with the chocolate treats so your candy ass can have a snack while you count down the days lol


----------



## the GRINCH

That applies to SENIOR BEAN also


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

LMAO! PINCHE Grinch!


----------



## Venom62

Damn great work fellas!!!


----------



## drasticbean

rivman said:


> WHERE IS SENIOR BEAN W THE COUNTDOWN?????????


I'm still here with my count down.


----------



## Skim

man im very excited for terrance cuz i cant wait till this foo sprays my car lol


----------



## drasticbean

I. Wonder how many days are left til the drastic BBQ. ---?


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> I. Wonder how many days are left til the drastic BBQ. ---?


Whats the count down to Vegas thats the only one I need a count down to


----------



## rivman

the GRINCH said:


> no more countdown . We know how many days left . . If anyone want to know go buy you one of those Christmas calendar with the chocolate treats so your candy ass can have a snack while you count down the days lol


----------



## TKeeby79

Reassembly has begun:


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup: Looking great Terrance


----------



## rivman

:cheesy::cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## big C

TKeeby79 said:


> Reassembly has begun:


Them olds mags done went the distance


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> Whats the count down to Vegas thats the only one I need a count down to


92 days til Vegas. !!! ??


----------



## rivman

drasticbean said:


> 92 days til Vegas. !!! 


:rofl:


----------



## DrasticNYC

lol


----------



## Jack Bauer

drasticbean said:


> 92 days til Vegas. !!! ??


I would like to nominate a temporary ban against Mr Bean pending completion of this car. 





















Lmao, JK.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

drasticbean said:


> 92 days til Vegas. !!! 


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## infamous704

TKeeby79 said:


> Reassembly has begun:


----------



## king debo

Oooohhh weeee you boys are killin one top notch car after another!


----------



## Skim

big C said:


> Them olds mags done went the distance


them cutty stocks


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Very nice!


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> them cutty stocks


Yea thats the only thing I kept off that G BODY when i crushed them . And only reason kept that is because scrap yard made me remove them before they would take the cars .


----------



## the GRINCH

king debo said:


> Oooohhh weeee you boys are killin one top notch car after another!


Thanks . Got more on the way . Rags . Glasshouses . More rags . More rags . . . We got 8 more rags in house right now . Ranging from 57-64 . . .


----------



## God's Son2

awesome. looking good david


----------



## the GRINCH

God's Son2 said:


> awesome. looking good david


thought you was coming down to the shop over the 4th , had a few other visitors from texas come over and drop a few things off and a car , but you was a no show :dunno:


----------



## the GRINCH

ii think this is a bad ass pick here , not sure if its that KANDY , or the fact that we spent 45 minutes taping up the emblems to paint them body color or just the blingness or what , just think it looks BADASS


----------



## God's Son2

the GRINCH said:


> thought you was coming down to the shop over the 4th , had a few other visitors from texas come over and drop a few things off and a car , but you was a no show :dunno:


sorry about that. spent most of the week working on mine and getting caught up. I definitely want to make it down there though.

hung out with anthony today. he brought me over two chrome pumps. he's getting me a hook up on some por 15 chassis coat black for the frame and suspension


----------



## the GRINCH

God's Son2 said:


> sorry about that. spent most of the week working on mine and getting caught up. I definitely want to make it down there though.
> 
> hung out with anthony today. he brought me over two chrome pumps. he's getting me a hook up on some por 15 chassis coat black for the frame and suspension


YEA HE SAW PICS OF ROTTEN APPLE when was getting the stereo supplies and now he wants a 61 rag for like 800 bucks in good shape , that was a good laugh for that day . 
good luck on getting the por 15 . may get it faster if you go buy it , or actually get it if you go buy it lol


----------



## npazzin

:drama:lol


----------



## the GRINCH

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)

the GRINCH*
RollinDeepSJ
king debo
[h=4]whats up RollinDeepSJ , i seen you got alot of progress on your rag , looking good , wont be long till your in the streets[/h]


----------



## Impala'Max

Top Notch Work Grinch. You Sir are on Top of the Game. Amazing work done in such a short time.


----------



## the GRINCH

Impala'Max said:


> Top Notch Work Grinch. You Sir are on Top of the Game. Amazing work done in such a short time.


thanks , couldnt be done without TEAMWORK , 
PREACHERMAN
CHEACKO
MARVIN (artist technicians )
SKIM (KRUM CHROME ) 
DAVID ( FREEMANS CAR STEREO ) stereo supplies 
my buddy PHILLIP 
CAROLINA AUTO GLASS ( door windows fresh cut )
MY GIRL ( 110% support on the build ) 

there is alot that goes into a build , even tho PREACHERMAN , CHEACKO , MYSELF have worked on it daily there is still so many others that have stood behind and contributed to the build thus far , and its not over with .......... credit needs to go to them before me 
but thanks for the kind words


----------



## the GRINCH

the GRINCHPosts138TKeeby79

Posts76drasticbean

Posts54 . . . . . . . . . 52 of these have been the damn countdown lolSkim

Posts48Mr Gee

Posts39regal ryda

Posts38Tage

Posts21TATTOO-76

Posts20DannyG.

Posts20rivman


----------



## the GRINCH

[h=2]Who Posted?[/h]

Posts143the GRINCH
Posts138TKeeby79
Posts76drasticbean mistake on the previous post , bean posted 76 times in this topic and 74 has been the countdown 
Posts54Skim
Posts48Mr Gee
Posts39


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> the GRINCHPosts138TKeeby79
> 
> Posts76drasticbean
> 
> Posts54 . . . . . . . . . 52 of these have been the damn countdown lolSkim
> 
> Posts48Mr Gee
> 
> Posts39regal ryda
> 
> Posts38Tage
> 
> Posts21TATTOO-76
> 
> Posts20DannyG.
> 
> Posts20rivman





the GRINCH said:


> *Who Posted?*
> 
> 
> 
> Posts143the GRINCH
> Posts138TKeeby79
> Posts76drasticbean mistake on the previous post , bean posted 76 times in this topic and 74 has been the countdown
> Posts54Skim
> Posts48Mr Gee
> Posts39


You got tooo much free time on your hands if your doing this ^^^^ There's a 61 in your shop that has to be back in NYC in less then 30 Days get back to work Foo!!
:biggrin: :drama: hno:


----------



## leg46y

Idk. 
I wouldn't be rushing.... Quality takes time and you wouldn't want any corners cut. Not saying grinch would.
But I wouldn't be putting unnessasary pressure on some1 whos building my ride. Good things come to those who wait.

But this isn't my ride so none of my biz. 
Car looks sick. 
Respect to all involved


----------



## 1229

TKeeby79 said:


> There's a 61 in your shop that has to be back in NYC in 120 Days


sorry, wishful thinking.........:rofl:


----------



## Dino

the GRINCH said:


> Thanks . Got more on the way . Rags . Glasshouses . More rags . More rags . . . We got 8 more rags in house right now . Ranging from 57-64 . . .


Call me so we can talk about one


----------



## Dino

TKeeby79 said:


> Reassembly has begun:


Nice


----------



## rivman

Dino said:


> Call me so we can talk about one


:shocked:


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Looking real good bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

Dino said:


> Call me so we can talk about one


all the ones thats in the shop have owners already


----------



## drasticbean

Nice ride. !!!


----------



## rivman

the GRINCH said:


> all the ones thats in the shop have owners already


He wants a model car built.:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

TKeeby79 said:


> You got tooo much free time on your hands if your doing this ^^^^ There's a 61 in your shop that has to be back in NYC in less then 30 Days get back to work Foo!!
> :biggrin: :drama: hno:


damn slave driver......ease up on that whip masssa:biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79

Thanks for your concern but there isnt a peace of this car over looked, or untoched! Dave and his crew are doing exactly what needs to be done and giving me that extra TLC most Big Name Shops over look! Here are a few pics of the detail people think is being over looked to complete this build:
Back side of my dash has been painted and cleared!
























Hood Hinge has been chromed but Dave decided to give it that detail:








Front Grille has been straightened and rechromed and still gotten the little Detail Dave loves:

























I hope people see the extent that we are building this car! Just because I don't post every pic doesn't mean things are being over looked! But thanks for your concern, Stay Tuned there are alot of surprises this car will have that wont be shown on LIL. But seen in Vegas.....


leg46y said:


> Idk.
> I wouldn't be rushing.... Quality takes time and you wouldn't want any corners cut. Not saying grinch would.
> But I wouldn't be putting unnessasary pressure on some1 whos building my ride. Good things come to those who wait.
> 
> But this isn't my ride so none of my biz.
> Car looks sick.
> Respect to all involved


----------



## USF '63

the GRINCH said:


> thanks , couldnt be done without TEAMWORK ,
> PREACHERMAN
> CHEACKO
> MARVIN (artist technicians )
> SKIM (KRUM CHROME )
> DAVID ( FREEMANS CAR STEREO ) stereo supplies
> my buddy PHILLIP
> CAROLINA AUTO GLASS ( door windows fresh cut )
> MY GIRL ( 110% support on the build )
> 
> there is alot that goes into a build , even tho PREACHERMAN , CHEACKO , MYSELF have worked on it daily there is still so many others that have stood behind and contributed to the build thus far , and its not over with .......... credit needs to go to them before me
> but thanks for the kind words



:thumbsup:


----------



## Dino

the GRINCH said:


> all the ones thats in the shop have owners already


Yeah but what about the ones outside?


----------



## TKeeby79

Dino said:


> Yeah but what about the ones outside?


Dino I'm sorry Dave can not answer any talks of future builds until Rotten Apple is done. Dave is trying to be in NYC on August 11th with a special delivery. All questions can be answered by Dave on that day, Thank you. Lol


----------



## infamous704

TKeeby79 said:


> Thanks for your concern but there isnt a peace of this car over looked, or untoched! Dave and his crew are doing exactly what needs to be done and giving me that extra TLC most Big Name Shops over look! Here are a few pics of the detail people think is being over looked to complete this build:
> Back side of my dash has been painted and cleared!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hood Hinge has been chromed but Dave decided to give it that detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Grille has been straightened and rechromed and still gotten the little Detail Dave loves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope people see the extent that we are building this car! Just because I don't post every pic doesn't mean things are being over looked! But thanks for your concern, Stay Tuned there are alot of surprises this car will have that wont be shown on LIL. But seen in Vegas.....


----------



## God's Son2

How did those aftermarket side moldings turn out? Good fit, looks good?


----------



## Dino

TKeeby79 said:


> Dino I'm sorry Dave can not answer any talks of future builds until Rotten Apple is done. Dave is trying to be in NYC on August 11th with a special delivery. All questions can be answered by Dave on that day, Thank you. Lol


Lol. I am getting that


----------



## rag61

Looking good guys!! Nice detail painting the back side of chrome parts!!!!


----------



## leg46y

TKeeby79 said:


> Thanks for your concern but there isnt a peace of this car over looked, or untoched! Dave and his crew are doing exactly what needs to be done and giving me that extra TLC most Big Name Shops over look! Here are a few pics of the detail people think is being over looked to complete this build:
> 
> I hope people see the extent that we are building this car! Just because I don't post every pic doesn't mean things are being over looked! But thanks for your concern, Stay Tuned there are alot of surprises this car will have that wont be shown on LIL. But seen in Vegas.....


It clearly shows.....

checking this topic every few hours.

Grinch says you got plenty pics. post them up


----------



## Skim

TKeeby79 said:


> Dino I'm sorry Dave can not answer any talks of future builds until Rotten Apple is done. Dave is trying to be in NYC on August 11th with a special delivery. All questions can be answered by Dave on that day, Thank you. Lol


MR. SHADES IS CURRENTLY BUSY AND UNFORTUNATLEY NOT ALLOWED TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING THE ROTTEN APPLE OR CALI IMAGE. AS FOR THE WALLA WALLA CHAPTER, DARNEL, VP OF THAT CHAPTER, HAS NOW LOST OVER 130 LBS. YOU SEE, MR. SHADES EARNED HIS NAME BECAUSE OF HIS GENEROSITY. HIS GENEROSITY IS LIKE A MOUNTAIN THAT "SHADES" US FROM THE BURNING SUN. AFTER THE RUB N TUG, HE GOT DARNEL A PERSONAL TRAINER BUT DARNEL'S HEALTH HAD DETERIORATED TO THE EXTENT THAT HE COULDN'T EVEN EXERCISE. MR. SHADES DECIDED TO COVER THE COSTS FOR A LAP BAND. DARNEL IS NOW DOING GREAT AND IS MAKING USE OF HIS GYM MEMBERSHIP.


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim said:


> MR. SHADES IS CURRENTLY BUSY AND UNFORTUNATLEY NOT ALLOWED TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING THE ROTTEN APPLE OR CALI IMAGE. AS FOR THE WALLA WALLA CHAPTER, DARNEL, VP OF THAT CHAPTER, HAS NOW LOST OVER 130 LBS. YOU SEE, MR. SHADES EARNED HIS NAME BECAUSE OF HIS GENEROSITY. HIS GENEROSITY IS LIKE A MOUNTAIN THAT "SHADES" US FROM THE BURNING SUN. AFTER THE RUB N TUG, HE GOT DARNEL A PERSONAL TRAINER BUT DARNEL'S HEALTH HAD DETERIORATED TO THE EXTENT THAT HE COULDN'T EVEN EXERCISE. MR. SHADES DECIDED TO COVER THE COSTS FOR A LAP BAND. DARNEL IS NOW DOING GREAT AND IS MAKING USE OF HIS GYM MEMBERSHIP.


WTF? LOL...


----------



## BIG RED

TKeeby79 said:


> WTF? LOL...


Those who know, know  :rofl:


----------



## TKeeby79




----------



## regal ryda

Gettin it in mayne:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

regal ryda said:


> Gettin it in mayne:thumbsup:


We trying my brother. :boink:


----------



## God's Son2

This topic should have went straight to post your rides.


----------



## Mr Impala

damn T you must have some deeeeep pockets to shut down a whole shop for 2 months!!!!! Cars looking bad ass my friend you raising the bar and setting standards in NY for sure!


----------



## TKeeby79

Just a couple updates:


----------



## DannyG.

Damn T. 

I just can't wait for the grinch and his crew to busy on my car. All these pics got me droolin' lol

Keep it up guys!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Oh and I got a few NOS goodies going on the car just like this Vacumm Trunk Release:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

TKeeby79 said:


> Just a couple updates:


cars coming along nice and with great detail


----------



## vouges17

TKeeby79 said:


> Sorry guys just been so busy but here are the updates:
> In the oven getting baked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts after reclear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my hooptie





TKeeby79 said:


> Reassembly has begun:


*great work right there!*


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## king debo

TKeeby79 said:


>



The guys at Restoration World are loving you..I know those yellow tags from anywhere, I have about hundred stacked on one of my work benches..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Keep up the good Wrk guys... This topic stays TTT!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

king debo said:


> The guys at Restoration World are loving you..I know those yellow tags from anywhere, I have about hundred stacked on one of my work benches..


Na I did a buy in with them a few years back So i get all my parts at wholesale and it helps that I supply them with original parts to have reproduced. As with a few other new impala parts dealers .


----------



## the GRINCH

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Keep up the good Wrk guys... This topic stays TTT!!!


Thanks . It didn't never be on top until hell bent 61 work slowed down lol


----------



## the GRINCH

Mr Impala said:


> damn T you must have some deeeeep pockets to shut down a whole shop for 2 months!!!!! Cars looking bad ass my friend you raising the bar and setting standards in NY for sure!


Haha yea some of the money for parts smelled like DIRTY ASS FEET ole 3 day stank lol


----------



## the GRINCH

God's Son2 said:


> This topic should have went straight to post your rides.


Please explain why this is . . . . .


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

the GRINCH said:


> Thanks . It didn't never be on top until hell bent 61 work slowed down lol


Hell bent will Hv its day! But for now let's enjoy this Apple!


----------



## redrum702

ttt


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> Na I did a buy in with them a few years back So i get all my parts at wholesale and it helps that I supply them with original parts to have reproduced. As with a few other new impala parts dealers .





the GRINCH said:


> Please explain why this is . . . . .


Cause seemingly everything that comes out of your shop be it low rider all the way to fire trucks the you guys make builds look like they kit/model cars with the ease and precision that they look like comming to life....we love seening great work being done to rolling sheet metal


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## TKeeby79

Today's work


----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79




----------



## USF '63

Davids Imparraas does good work.


----------



## Tage

Beautiful man..... Straight custom car Art Dave! I cant wait till you touch my car :x:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup: looking good


----------



## red63rag

TKeeby79 said:


>


You got a badass 61 coming homie! :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Loving this build!


----------



## npazzin

i dint see any wholes for a pump rack?


----------



## Jack Bauer

npazzin said:


> i dint see any wholes for a pump rack?


The air bag setup is hidden.


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


>


Apple lookin good T!!


----------



## big C

Jack Bauer said:


> The air bag setup is hidden.


My buddy hitting 3 wheel in his 61 impala on air lol


----------



## the GRINCH

npazzin said:


> i dint see any wholes for a pump rack?


becouse the factory 58-59 levelair system is just factory bags in place of the springs , and the compressor is belt driven and tank mounts to rad support 



Jack Bauer said:


> The air bag setup is hidden.


 na its there just dont need any tanks for it


----------



## npazzin

level air on a 61? please explain if you got time, i thought they were only on 58-59?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Ohhhhh BOY


----------



## the GRINCH

npazzin said:


> level air on a 61? please explain if you got time, i thought they were only on 58-59?


It was only on 58-59 . I stripped all the suspension off a 59 and putting it on this car . By no means is this a stock car so won't really matter. If you got it laying around why not put it to use .


----------



## Mr Impala

the GRINCH said:


> It was only on 58-59 . I stripped all the suspension off a 59 and putting it on this car . By no means is this a stock car so won't really matter. If you got it laying around why not put it to use .


or sell the parts to the guy that has been asking you about them JUST SAYING! Im gonna work some magic on the air bag parts I hear they are on route to me via special carrier gonna triple plate em in 3 days and get em air mailed back!


----------



## drasticbean

Air bags ????
Really ??


----------



## npazzin

HHHmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............


----------



## leg46y

the GRINCH said:


> It was only on 58-59 . I stripped all the suspension off a 59 and putting it on this car . By no means is this a stock car so won't really matter. If you got it laying around why not put it to use .


but wouldnt a current airbag setup work better? considering its not going to be year correct, itll hold its value doesnt matter wheather its in the car or in the garage.

the only thing i can think of is that itll be something different than the usual bag setups.

look forward to seeing this come together.
top work :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

Oooooooo the element of surprise. There is slot of things we are not showing just yet . Beck even Terrance dont know about some things we did lol . He will find out in 3 weeks when he see the car in person


----------



## ROLLOUT12183

Sick build cant wait to see this in person :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman

Hahaha. Bags will be awesome! Just sayin....


----------



## TKeeby79

More Progress:


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Impala said:


> or sell the parts to the guy that has been asking you about them JUST SAYING! Im gonna work some magic on the air bag parts I hear they are on route to me via special carrier gonna triple plate em in 3 days and get em air mailed back!


Here's whats coming to you Brent:


----------



## drasticbean

Ok. I think you shouldnt show any more pics until the car bust out


----------



## Catalyzed

drasticbean said:


> Ok. I think you shouldnt show any more pics until the car bust out


How many days till then? :dunno:


----------



## kilo1965

This car is going to be bad azz. Congratulations Terrance.... David sent you a PM..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Catalyzed said:


> How many days till then? :dunno:


:roflmao:


----------



## Jack Bauer

leg46y said:


> but wouldnt a current airbag setup work better? considering its not going to be year correct, itll hold its value doesnt matter wheather its in the car or in the garage.
> 
> the only thing i can think of is that itll be something different than the usual bag setups.
> 
> look forward to seeing this come together.
> top work :thumbsup:


I heard they chrome plated the air bags...


----------



## leg46y

Jack Bauer said:


> I heard they chrome plated the air bags...


Looks like there will be a few things we won't see until its displayed.


----------



## the GRINCH

leg46y said:


> Looks like there will be a few things we won't see until its displayed.


Im going to be a prick here . . . . .those who know know . . No offense like I said there is things even Terrance dont know of


----------



## infamous704

the GRINCH said:


> Im going to be a prick here . . . . .those who know know . . No offense like I said there is things even Terrance dont know of


:wave:


----------



## Jack Bauer

the GRINCH said:


> Im going to be a prick here . . . . .those who know know . . No offense like I said there is things even Terrance dont know of


Yea, he's gonna trip out when he sees the mirror tint on the windows, chrome air bags, tribal flames, gold plated suspension, chain steering wheel with matching license plate frame, vogue tires, 17x7 wire wheels, Yosamite Sam mud flaps, frenched antennas, mini disk player....and my favorite is the pop up sunroof (first ever mounted in a ragtop). 









Sorry if I just gave away too many secrets.


----------



## the GRINCH

And a Sundrop machine


----------



## Jack Bauer

the GRINCH said:


> And a Sundrop machine


Ahhh, that's what those tiny unmolded bottles are for.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

any updates!!!!!!


----------



## leg46y

the GRINCH said:


> And a Sundrop machine


Pimp my lowrider


----------



## leg46y

the GRINCH said:


> Im going to be a prick here . . . . .those who know know . . No offense like I said there is things even Terrance dont know of


The way it should be....


----------



## the GRINCH

where tha pics man , i know you gots them


----------



## npazzin

:werd:


the GRINCH said:


> where tha pics man , i know you gots them


----------



## TKeeby79

Some more detail:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

TKeeby79 said:


> Some more detail:


LOVIN THIS


----------



## CJAY

SMH! SOME DAMN GOOD DETAIL RIGHT THERE!:boink:


----------



## tpimuncie

Putting east coast on the map!


----------



## Inked1

That Shits fresh !


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave: hello doods


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Did tony get the chrome done


----------



## Skim

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Did tony get the chrome done


yes sir. Infact your ford 9" rear end is done too. Turned out wet as fuck.


----------



## Mr Impala

Skim said:


> yes sir. Infact your ford 9" rear end is done too. Turned out wet as fuck.


:wave:


----------



## Skim

Mr Impala said:


> :wave:


Hey what up Brent. Did you ever find the 59 center for the AC? If not, hit up Bruce at last minute customs. he has two of them. One of them came out of my nomad.


----------



## leg46y

TKeeby79 said:


> Some more detail:


its all in the details.....................


----------



## Mr Impala

Skim said:


> Hey what up Brent. Did you ever find the 59 center for the AC? If not, hit up Bruce at last minute customs. he has two of them. One of them came out of my nomad.


yes sir thanks got a lead on a paid of em for 250 each. Thanks


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim & Brent there will be NO 59(Big Money) talk in my build topic. LOL.


----------



## TKeeby79

Dave is still chipping away on my Hooptie:
Red Body Bushings & Suspension Bushings. 








Autronic Eye painted and installed:
































Wiper motor rebuild and installed:


----------



## fons

Looking good T. I see a 57 on the back ground. :scrutinize:


----------



## the GRINCH

fons said:


> Looking good T. I see a 57 on the back ground. :scrutinize:


There is 2 of them . Both rags also


----------



## regal ryda

baller shop.....how can I be down


----------



## rag61

Looks like a crunched in the rear 57!may be picture!!!
Any way good work david I'm ready to see this 61 r u guys bringing it to LA show sep.?


----------



## ShakeRoks

TKeeby79 said:


> Skim & Brent there will be NO 59(Big Money) talk in my build topic. LOL.


:tears:


----------



## 1229

rag61 said:


> Looks like a crunched in the rear 57!may be picture!!!



its a sight that will make you want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

uffin:


----------



## Skim

damn where u find the red bushings? can u get them in green?


----------



## the GRINCH

Where you het that wiper motor rebuilt at . Insert plug here (Davidsimpalas lol . . Actually had another customer drop one off for a 60 and rebuilt it today also


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> damn where u find the red bushings? can u get them in green?


EBay . And a few phone calls


----------



## drasticbean

Wow red bushing. Hard to find ...????


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What a rag


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> Where you het that wiper motor rebuilt at . Insert plug here (Davidsimpalas lol . . Actually had another customer drop one off for a 60 and rebuilt it today also


imma need one rebuilt when you get a free second in between them damn rag builds


----------



## Skim

whats up with all them ammo rounds by them bushings


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Fools fixing rags and busting caps... In straps we trust!


----------



## TKeeby79

We still Moving:








































Skim shipped me out some more parts yesterday:








Dave went shopping:


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## kandychromegsxr

rag61 said:


> Looks like a crunched in the rear 57!may be picture!!!
> Any way good work david I'm ready to see this 61 r u guys bringing it to LA show sep.?


damn wtf i didnt even notice when i seen it in the back. that car was in gbor not long ago and he just got it right? wtf happend?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TKeeby79 said:


> Dave is still chipping away on my Hooptie:
> Red Body Bushings & Suspension Bushings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autronic Eye painted and installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiper motor rebuild and installed:


SUP TERRY, RAG IS COMING OUT REAL NICE HOMIE, LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE DOING THE DAMN THING ON THIS PROJECT. WELL, THANKS FOR REFFERRING ME TO YOUR HOMIE, HE CAME THROUGH AND SHOULD BE GETTING A REAL NICE SET OF 88 SPK DAYNAS IN A COUPLE OF DAYS


----------



## 1229

JUST FOUND THIS TOPIC ON PAGE 2...........................WWWWWTTTTTTTFFFFFFF


----------



## the GRINCH

TATTOO-76 said:


> JUST FOUND THIS TOPIC ON PAGE 2...........................WWWWWTTTTTTTFFFFFFF


Terrance is out of town and I was instructed with strict rules . DO NOT CALL . TXT . OR EVEN SEND HIM ANY PICS OR ANYTHING REFERRING TO A CAR . Wife laid down the law on this weekend lol


----------



## ShakeRoks

the GRINCH said:


> Terrance is out of town and I was instructed with strict rules . DO NOT CALL . TXT . OR EVEN SEND HIM ANY PICS OR ANYTHING REFERRING TO A CAR . Wife laid down the law on this weekend lol


Did he ask her "right now, right now or later, later? :dunno:


----------



## fons

the GRINCH said:


> Terrance is out of town and I was instructed with strict rules . DO NOT CALL . TXT . OR EVEN SEND HIM ANY PICS OR ANYTHING REFERRING TO A CAR . Wife laid down the law on this weekend lol


It's call pussy woop. sup Dave.


----------



## 1229

the GRINCH said:


> Terrance is out of town and I was instructed with strict rules . DO NOT CALL . TXT . OR EVEN SEND HIM ANY PICS OR ANYTHING REFERRING TO A CAR . Wife laid down the law on this weekend lol



too bad theres not a smiley with a whip on here.........:rimshot:


----------



## the GRINCH

na it nothing like that , she has been and is 110% supporting him and stands by him on everything , everyone needs a break every once in a while


----------



## 1229

the GRINCH said:


> na it nothing like that , she has been and is 110% supporting him and stands by him on everything , everyone needs a break every once in a while


i know, im just messing around. :biggrin:


i guess we could post pics for him.................:inout:


----------



## the GRINCH

TATTOO-76 said:


> i know, im just messing around. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> i guess we could post pics for him.................:inout:


thats to much like werk , im on break haha


----------



## Skim

hes holding it down car wise while them two newlyweds work on their love nest :roflmao:


----------



## Jack Bauer

Damn bruh. Page 2 again.


----------



## Tage

:thumbsup: great work!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:h5:


----------



## MIRACLE

SOME GREAT WORK COMING OUT THE GRINCH SHOP, MUCH RESPECT BRO KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Skim

sup terrance


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim said:


> sup terrance


Whats up SKIM? Dave said he got 5 of the 6 boxes you sent him!


----------



## TKeeby79

We still making progress:


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good T!!


----------



## vouges17

TKeeby79 said:


> We still making progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TKeeby79 said:


> We still making progress:


looks good


----------



## DannyG.

Looking great T.


----------



## TKeeby79

DannyG. said:


> Looking great T.


Thanks Danny, up next are you and Tage! NYC isn't ready for that.


----------



## TKeeby79




----------



## the GRINCH

:uh: showoff


----------



## 8t4mc

Skim said:


> whats up with all them ammo rounds by them bushings


grade 8s man..no casing there.


----------



## leg46y

the GRINCH said:


> :uh: showoff


:yes: lol


----------



## drasticbean

Im suggesting no more pics until the car bust out. 
??


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> Im suggesting no more pics until the car bust out.
> ??


Ok . . . So no more txt messages either lol . Can you go 12 days without any pics


----------



## Mr Impala

dont forget to fix those tabs on the headlight housings Dave


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> Ok . . . So no more txt messages either lol . Can you go 12 days without any pics


Yes I can wait ... I have other stuff to worry about. So I'm good.


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## Smokin_Endo

I'm sure this Apple is lookin Ripe right about now 

man I can only imagine how good it must feel 

can't wait to see it all finished great work to all involved


----------



## drasticbean

Smokin_Endo said:


> I'm sure this Apple is lookin Ripe right about now
> 
> man I can only imagine how good it must feel
> 
> can't wait to see it all finished great work to all involved


Are you coming next sunday...???


----------



## TKeeby79

Dave and the crew are still moving! Heres a pic from a few days ago:


----------



## Skim

ttt moving right along


----------



## kilo1965

Looking Good.


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

Beautiful car.


----------



## leg46y

triple red?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

no no no,,, keep the pic comin


----------



## Tage

drasticbean said:


> Beautiful car.


:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> no no no,,, keep the pic comin


I'm sure there will be plenty of pics in a week .


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> I'm sure there will be plenty of pics in a week .


lol! That's the truth! See you in a couple days Dave.


----------



## rizzoid64

Saw a sundrop commercial last night made me think of this thread! LOL car looks great in the teaser pics,hope to see it sunday


----------



## drasticbean

No pics til it comes out ..!!!


----------



## rivman

drasticbean said:


> No pics til it comes out ..!!!


Dude, you suck!


text em to me...


----------



## the GRINCH

rivman said:


> Dude, you suck!
> 
> 
> text em to me...


Bean don't have any pics lol heck even Terrance don't have any haha


----------



## drasticbean

I can wait


----------



## Glassman704

More sleep too, right dave? From what I've seen first hand, the wait for the pics will be well worth it!!! Dave even postponed his b-day yesterday till after the reveal!!! THE BEST LOOKING Car I've ever seen!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

Sleep . . . Whats that ? 16-20 hour days is how I roll lol . Pulling double and triple shifts to stay on schedule


----------



## the GRINCH

Just finished for the day . I figure 19 hours was enough for today . Be back at it in 4 more hours


----------



## Skim

happy birthday wild man


----------



## Jack Bauer

Skim said:


> happy birthday wild man


x2


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> happy birthday wild man


x62


----------



## drasticbean

HAPPY BORN DAY MR GRINCH...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Skim said:


> happy birthday wild man


X61


----------



## the GRINCH

Due to certain circumstances my birthday has been post poned until the unveiling of said car


----------



## leg46y

I was reading somewhere this car was to be reveiled aug11 ?? if this was the case then this ride, finished or not, is pretty much done right? 

much respect to the hard work & dedication put in by you guys


----------



## the GRINCH

leg46y said:


> I was reading somewhere this car was to be reveiled aug11 ?? if this was the case then this ride, finished or not, is pretty much done right?
> 
> much respect to the hard work & dedication put in by you guys


that is the plan we are doing finishing touches now . . I got your pm just been crazy busy with work at the shop on few cars . Will send you a pm in next few days . Hope you understand just been VERY busy


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Looking real good T! Didn't know you guys were unveiling for the picnic. Hopefully we can meet that goal as well. Not far but running low on time... Keep up the good work guys, awesome build. :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*

this thread should have more pics of the setup then I do......DOH!!


TTMFT*


----------



## drasticbean

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *
> 
> this thread should have more pics of the setup then I do......DOH!!
> 
> 
> TTMFT*


Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## leg46y

the GRINCH said:


> that is the plan we are doing finishing touches now . . I got your pm just been crazy busy with work at the shop on few cars . Will send you a pm in next few days . Hope you understand just been VERY busy


i can see that cleary. you guys putting in major hours.
no sweat.


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## TKeeby79

Just finished packing, Im on the first flight out of NYC to NC. Going to see the GRINCH and what he has done to my 61 Hooptie.


----------



## Skim

TKeeby79 said:


> Just finished packing, Im on the first flight out of NYC to NC. Going to see the GRINCH and what he has done to my 61 Hooptie.


he aint done nothing. Its all a sick joke we played on you :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

you probaly already there...lol


----------



## lone star

finally drank a sun drop. not bad.


----------



## LURCH63

Is she almost done?


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> he aint done nothing. Its all a sick joke we played on you :biggrin:


Damn why you gotta go and tell . . . Well now that its out we been Photoshop hell bent pics to make him think it was his car . . . . Oh well lol


----------



## the GRINCH

lone star said:


> finally drank a sun drop. not bad.


That Texas sundrop is SHOT you need one from NC to get real taste


----------



## 1229

Skim said:


> he aint done nothing. Its all a sick joke we played on you :biggrin:


WTF? I worked until 3am for nothing. Ok, 3 hours of sleep. It's 3:02am...getting back up at 6am.


----------



## 1229

the GRINCH said:


> That Texas sundrop is SHOT you need one from NC to get real taste


Man every gas station within 30 miles of your shop has like 20 shelves of Sun Drop and 1 shelf for all others combined. WTF.


----------



## the GRINCH

TATTOO-76 said:


> WTF? I worked until 3am for nothing. Ok, 3 hours of sleep. It's 3:02am...getting back up at 6am.


What you mean getting back up at 6 . . . . Foo I'm still working now . Leaving shop and going straight to airport at 7


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

the GRINCH said:


> What you mean getting back up at 6 . . . . Foo I'm still working now . Leaving shop and going straight to airport at 7


I thought my work schedule sucked, I work 12 hour swing shifts.


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim said:


> he aint done nothing. Its all a sick joke we played on you :biggrin:


Man that's just mean as Hell!! Lol. I'm at the airport waiting to board my flight!


----------



## TKeeby79

the GRINCH said:


> Damn why you gotta go and tell . . . Well now that its out we been Photoshop hell bent pics to make him think it was his car . . . . Oh well lol


That's just wrong to say. Lol


----------



## TKeeby79

TATTOO-76 said:


> WTF? I worked until 3am for nothing. Ok, 3 hours of sleep. It's 3:02am...getting back up at 6am.


Have to say thank you to all those who are breaking nights to make sure this car is completed.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC




----------



## the GRINCH

Well its official. We have an IRATE customer. Come to find out he wanted the car white . Go figure


----------



## infamous704

:facepalm:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Ha haa,


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Can't wait too see some pics


----------



## Skim

TKeeby79 said:


> Look what Dave found me, ROTTEN APPLE IS GOING TOPLESS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh shit i cant believe the pics i just got :shocked:
Click to expand...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

SMH


----------



## ChevySSJunky

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:T T T for a quality build, came out BADD-ACE !


----------



## Skim

oh damn the set up getting plummed in rite now


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:h5: i can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## westsidehydros

everyone should just post smilys and than reveal on pg 61... 2 more to go

hno::drama:


----------



## Jack Bauer

Orale


----------



## Skim

Skim said:


> oh damn the set up getting plummed in rite now


level air :dunno:


----------



## Skim

david wiring up the LS 1


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

some shit I sent him next day. Lol that was not cheap



















quick little contribution under the dash


----------



## TKeeby79

It's after 2am and where still in the shop working hard.


----------



## Mr Impala

Guess I can't post the parts I overnighted yet lol


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT.


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Impala said:


> Guess I can't post the parts I overnighted yet lol


Not yet Big Dog. Soon!! It's 4:15am and where just leaving the shop.


----------



## drasticbean

LEVEL-AIR....??????


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC




----------



## Skim

drasticbean said:


> LEVEL-AIR....??????


i know huh


----------



## infamous704

All I'm saying is DAMNRIGHT!


----------



## Tage

All I can say is this car is gonna mess up everyone's head out here in the northeast! My Brother T is gonna make cats go home work hard on their rides! LOL!


----------



## drasticbean

Tage said:


> All I can say is this car is gonna mess up everyone's head out here in the northeast! My Brother T is gonna make *cats go home work hard on their rides! LOL*!


*including us!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr Impala

drasticbean said:


> *including us!!!!!!!!!!!*


bean sell that cadi and get crackin in new yorks rotten 62!


----------



## drasticbean

*HOW THE HELLL DOES JOHNNY SALTERS SEE THE CAR BEFORE I DO....... NOT FAIR......:guns::banghead::banghead:*


----------



## regal ryda

drasticbean said:


> *HOW THE HELLL DOES JOHNNY SALTERS SEE THE CAR BEFORE I DO....... NOT FAIR......:guns::banghead::banghead:*


you know Salters has a time machine, he knows what tomorow is already gonna look like


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> *HOW THE HELLL DOES JOHNNY SALTERS SEE THE CAR BEFORE I DO....... NOT FAIR......:guns::banghead::banghead:*


Because he isn't afraid to drive or travel3 hours


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> Because he isn't afraid to drive or travel3 hours


He drove three hours just to see the 61 rag ....???


----------



## Tage

drasticbean said:


> *including us!!!!!!!!!!!*


My Ride is at Dave's shop  he is gonna work on it for me


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> He drove three hours just to see the 61 rag ....???


Yes he drove 3 hours EACH way to see the car in person before Vegas


----------



## Venom62

Mr Impala said:


> bean sell that cadi and get crackin in new yorks rotten 62!


X2!!!


----------



## Jack Bauer

Looking forward to seeing this car...hope someone posts pics real soon.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Hmmm. Maybe if we keep posting until page 61 we can see pics.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Jack Bauer said:


> Hmmm. Maybe if we keep posting until page 61 we can see pics.


TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## rag61

Yes I was up at 5:30 rolled out by myself!! And let me just say hands down!!! This car is gonna make heads spin!! Even in Vegas!!!! Car is no joke!!! Good job Dave!!!we have something here us on the east coast don't see too often!!! A Cover car!!!!!


----------



## rag61

drasticbean said:


> He drove three hours just to see the 61 rag ....???


That's right!! Bean I had a busy day at work but went anyway!! The boss let me off!!!


----------



## infamous704

Sup Johnny :wave:


----------



## rag61

infamous704 said:


> Sup Johnny :wave:


Not much how's it going???


----------



## drasticbean

rag61 said:


> Yes I was up at 5:30 rolled out by myself!! And let me just say hands down!!! This car is gonna make heads spin!! Even in Vegas!!!! Car is no joke!!! Good job Dave!!!*we have something here us on the east coast don't see too often!!! A Cover car*!!!!!



*just take a walk and look in your garage....*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

PAGE 61 :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704

rag61 said:


> Not much how's it going???


Just working trying to maintain bro. Hope the fam is doing good.


----------



## drasticbean

Mr Impala said:


> bean sell that cadi and get crackin in new yorks rotten 62!


what is wrong with working on a cadi.....???:dunno: i like it....:yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TKeeby79 said:


> Reassembly has begun:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:nice kolor


----------



## rag61

drasticbean said:


> *just take a walk and look in your garage....*


Lol


----------



## rag61

infamous704 said:


> Just working trying to maintain bro. Hope the fam is doing good.


Hey bro God is good!! I'm blessed!!!


----------



## rivman

:cheesy: Got some peecs:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

i had to get on page 61


----------



## vouges17

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

top notch:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

It's 5:08 we are just closing the doors to the shop!


----------



## Jack Bauer

Page 61


----------



## 1229

Jack Bauer said:


> Page 61


x2


----------



## TRAVIESO87

pics?


----------



## regal ryda

did I make page 61


----------



## drasticbean

dam i missed pade 61........ fuck.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

maybe a mod can delete some people comment and i can make it......


----------



## the GRINCH

Whats all this hype about . . . . Does anyone have pics


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> Whats all this hype about . . . . Does anyone have pics


yes and i have been instructed to not post


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> did I make page 61


nope but u did make six deuce


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama::run::drama::run::drama::run::drama: :shh:


----------



## infamous704

:inout:


----------



## drasticbean

Well tomorrow I will get a chance to post up tons of pics.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC




----------



## -SUPER62-

It's tomorrow already....let's see some pics.


----------



## regal ryda

-SUPER62- said:


> It's tomorrow already....let's see some pics.


x62


----------



## TKeeby79

Well today was suppose to be the day the car was going to be in NYC and made its debut but due to certain circumstances we decied to unveil the car at the Vegas Super Show this year. So in exactly 2 months from today. 

I have to Thank Dave and his crew for there long hours and sleepless nights. The car is more than I expected. This build has made me and many others a believer of the small unknown shops being able to produce SHOW quality cars at affordable prices! 

Well I'm boarding my flight NYC bound.


----------



## TKeeby79




----------



## Firefly

Quit being such a tease! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:werd:


----------



## southsiderider

TKeeby79 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

TKeeby79 said:


>


that's bad ass


----------



## brett

wowzers


----------



## kilo1965

Awesome job.


----------



## drasticbean

TKeeby79 said:


>


NO PICTURES TIL VEGAS......LOL


----------



## leg46y

drasticbean said:


> NO PICTURES TIL VEGAS......LOL


:rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## edward61

TKeeby79 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THE SIX 1 LOOKING REALLY GOOD U COULD NEVER GO WRONG WITH RED ON RED SUPER CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE SIX 1 LOOKING REALLY GOOD U COULD NEVER GO WRONG WITH RED ON RED SUPER CLEAN :thumbsup:


you could if you lived in a crip neighborhood!


----------



## the GRINCH

Mr Impala said:


> you could if you lived in a crip neighborhood!


Lol


----------



## KERTWOOD

:inout:


----------



## kilo1965

Mr Impala said:


> you could if you lived in a crip neighborhood!


Hilarious :machinegun:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Mr Impala said:


> you could if you lived in a crip neighborhood!


lol. sounds kind of similar to a convo we had........lol


----------



## drasticbean

Mr Impala said:


> you could if you lived in a crip neighborhood!


Really ???


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

TKeeby79 said:


> First pics I took of the drivers side quarter on Saturday, then Dave sent me these 2 today. Both quarters are repaired as of today:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## 1229

Mr Impala said:


> you could if you lived in a crip neighborhood!


----------



## milkbone

:werd:


----------



## bengiXxer1000

TKeeby79 said:


>


What's up T, it was good meeting you at the picnic, Rotten Apple is sick bro! Keep up the good work, can't wait to see it in person! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Looking amazing!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

TKeeby79 said:


>


looking real good homie..:thumbsup::thumbsup: good job on this one david!!!cant wait to see it in vegas!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Mr Impala said:


> you could if you lived in a crip neighborhood!


LMAO :rofl: IF UR SCARED GO 2 CHURCH :chuck:


----------



## abelblack65

Car is Sik, can't wait to see it at Vegas!


----------



## Mr Impala

6ix5iveIMP said:


> LMAO :rofl: IF UR SCARED GO 2 CHURCH :chuck:


If your smart u own the church


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Saw a couple spy pics. The car and setup looks amazing. Congrats Brutha to you and the whole crew building Rotten Apple. Awesome piece you got there!!

:thumbsup:


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## the GRINCH

Just think in 40 days they may post some pics of this car


----------



## fons

the GRINCH said:


> Just think in 40 days they may post some pics of this car


I bet it's going to b a head turner in Vegas. Badd ass build Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

fons said:


> I bet it's going to b a head turner in Vegas. Badd ass build Dave :thumbsup:


Thanks . Maybe you or someone will txt or call me and tell me people's reaction at Vegas 
My new job may not let me off work


----------



## infamous704

the GRINCH said:


> Thanks . Maybe you or someone will txt or call me and tell me people's reaction at Vegas
> My new job may not let me off work


Whatyoutalkinboutwillis? :nicoderm:


----------



## the GRINCH

infamous704 said:


> Whatyoutalkinboutwillis? :nicoderm:


May not go to Vegas . 

May have a new job .


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT FOR THE SICKEST RAG 61 ON HERE!!


----------



## the GRINCH

tpimuncie said:


> TTT FOR THE SICKEST RAG 61 ON HERE!!


That's kind words but no one has seen it yet . When people see it they may think differently .


----------



## drasticbean

you have to make vegas..


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> you have to make vegas..


Vegas will happen weather I'm there or not . Nobody really cares weather I'm there or not I'm not the most social or friendliest person 


You don't know that by now


----------



## Tage

the GRINCH said:


> Vegas will happen weather I'm there or not . Nobody really cares weather I'm there or not I'm not the most social or friendliest person
> 
> 
> You don't know that by now


you have to make Vegas foo! And your homies that know you care if you are there meng... so get on the ball and that ticket! :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## George LA HARBOR

TTT


----------



## TKeeby79

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Saw a couple spy pics. The car and setup looks amazing. Congrats Brutha to you and the whole crew building Rotten Apple. Awesome piece you got there!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


Thanks Man, Thats a compliment coming from you with that BAD AZZ ACE you have!


fons said:


> I bet it's going to b a head turner in Vegas. Badd ass build Dave :thumbsup:


Thanks FONS, R u making it to Vegas this year?


tpimuncie said:


> TTT FOR THE SICKEST RAG 61 ON HERE!!


Whats up Luis? Man I wouldnt have a 61 if it wasnt for your Clean Bubble!


----------



## Skim

the GRINCH said:


> Vegas will happen weather I'm there or not . Nobody really cares weather I'm there or not I'm not the most social or friendliest person
> 
> 
> You don't know that by now


in texas hes known as the GROUCH :biggrin:

we already have your spot reserved at the banquet. you are supposed to speak :inout:


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> in texas hes known as the GROUCH :biggrin:
> 
> we already have your spot reserved at the banquet. you are supposed to speak :inout:


What banquet ? The national dick head banquet . . . . That was last month 

I was guest of honor there


----------



## the GRINCH

Skim said:


> in texas hes known as the GROUCH :biggrin:
> 
> we already have your spot reserved at the banquet. you are supposed to speak :inout:


And that's for Majestics members only


----------



## Mr Gee

Hey T!! Sorry to have to spoil your BIG APPLE!!


----------



## BIG RED

the GRINCH said:


> What banquet ? The national dick head banquet . . . . That was last month
> 
> I was guest of honor there


You have a dick for a head  :h5:


----------



## hydrojunkie

now can i have my car back.......lol i will find pics for you. david you have made the impossible possible. you are a magician bud. absoloutly love it.


----------



## the GRINCH

hydrojunkie said:


> now can i have my car back.......lol i will find pics for you. david you have made the impossible possible. you are a magician bud. absoloutly love it.


Lol great talking to you today jay weird how a car I bought 7 years ago on long island new York would be going back to long island new York later fixed . Got big big plans for this ROTTEN apple


----------



## TATE62

:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

How many days bean


----------



## garageartguy

:h5:


----------



## DannyG.

the GRINCH said:


> How many days bean


Bean got a count down on his phone. He texts us everyone morning with the count down...u want in on the text messages Dave. He can add to our group text and blow up ur phone too hahahaha


----------



## rivman

LOL! Bean is awesome that way!


----------



## drasticbean

*SUPER SHOW 
18 DAY...09HOURS....02 MINUTES.... AND A FEW SECOND..!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fons

:h5:


drasticbean said:


> *SUPER SHOW
> 18 DAY...09HOURS....02 MINUTES.... AND A FEW SECOND..!!!!!!!!!!!*


:h5::loco:


----------



## TKeeby79

Havent been on here in a while but "Rotten Apple" is done and WEST Coast Bound! See you guys soon...


----------



## npazzin

:worship:


----------



## infamous704

I liked what I saw this week! :biggrin: Good Job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

Got damn*


----------



## westsidehydros

nice !!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:thumbsup: I like all that red on that transporter!


----------



## izekmart

Looks good Terrance!


----------



## CadillacTom

izekmart said:


> Looks good Terrance!


It's the truth, Homie! Congrats.


----------



## Skim

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> :thumbsup: I like all that red on that transporter!


what it C like Cuzz


----------



## brett

very nice rag but what happen to the bubble in start of this topic?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

brett said:


> very nice rag but what happen to the bubble in start of this topic?


I wondered the same.


----------



## infamous704

Don't wonder too much or think too much !!









This was taken by me this past Thursday! Cuse I bought me that white four door parts car and a 63 Ragg! That's TKeeby old bubble!


----------



## infamous704

TTMT!! For this 61 Ragg :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

Dang joe joe I thought you was gonna keep on the low


----------



## infamous704

the GRINCH said:


> Dang joe joe I thought you was gonna keep on the low


 :shh: :biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79

Thank You everyone for the kind words! The car came out nicer than I ever expected and owe Dave and everyone involved in this build a ton of THANK YOU's. As far as my Bubble Top it is still at Dave's and may be visted sooner than later if I dont build an Impala with a 5 infront of it first, :yessad:.. Here's a pic of both of my 61's before the tranporter picked up my Rag.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Looks good,


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

TKeeby79 said:


> Thank You everyone for the kind words! The car came out nicer than I ever expected and owe Dave and everyone involved in this build a ton of THANK YOU's. As far as my Bubble Top it is still at Dave's and may be visted sooner than later if I dont build an Impala with a 5 infront of it first, :yessad:.. Here's a pic of both of my 61's before the tranporter picked up my Rag.


I don't blame you on building the rag first, it came out great props to you, David, his crew, and everyone envolved in the build of this car it turned out really nice.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

TKeeby79 said:


> Thank You everyone for the kind words! The car came out nicer than I ever expected and owe Dave and everyone involved in this build a ton of THANK YOU's. As far as my Bubble Top it is still at Dave's and may be visted sooner than later if I dont build an Impala with a 5 infront of it first, :yessad:.. Here's a pic of both of my 61's before the tranporter picked up my Rag.


 sell that roof to a ******* 62 bubbletop builder lol and deff something with a 5 in front is better!!


----------



## low4life.toyo

Cant wait to see this Rag in Vegas great build:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

uffin:


----------



## the GRINCH

It's creating up on us . In 1 week we gonna be there getting ready


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Dave can u come to ATL, an help me put this puzzle back together?


----------



## the GRINCH

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Dave can u come to ATL, an help me put this puzzle back together?


Yea will call you in a day or so


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks


----------



## drasticbean

I bet some people though the hardtop was made into a rag. Huh..........


----------



## drasticbean

TKeeby79 said:


> Havent been on here in a while but "Rotten Apple" is done and WEST Coast Bound! See you guys soon...


Why you posting any pics at all. I told you let them wait til after Vegas. Lmao. !!!!!


----------



## dunk420

drasticbean said:


> I bet some people though the hardtop was made into a rag. Huh..........


I DID~~~~


----------



## regal ryda

TKeeby79 said:


> Thank You everyone for the kind words! The car came out nicer than I ever expected and owe Dave and everyone involved in this build a ton of THANK YOU's. As far as my Bubble Top it is still at Dave's and may be visted sooner than later if I dont build an Impala with a 5 infront of it first, :yessad:.. Here's a pic of both of my 61's before the tranporter picked up my Rag.


Dave wasssup with that white duece in the background


----------



## drasticbean

dunk420 said:


> I DID~~~~


Your not alone. Other people thought the same thing. 
Some people were thinking its a conversion not a true rag.


----------



## Mr Impala

Gonna represent drastic very nicely!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

drasticbean said:


> I bet some people though the hardtop was made into a rag. Huh..........


Not me, I was just wondering where the bubble went. I think David would have used a more solid donor for a conversion.


----------



## low4life.toyo

Its hard to keep a secret when it looks this dam good Bean:thumbsup:


drasticbean said:


> Why you posting any pics at all. I told you let them wait til after Vegas. Lmao. !!!!!


----------



## USF '63

Dave post the pics of you driving the rag with the top down doing donuts in the cow pasture, those were awesome pics.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:h5:


----------



## DannyG.

USF '63 said:


> Dave post the pics of you driving the rag with the top down doing donuts in the cow pasture, those were awesome pics.



Yea I'd like to see those lmao


----------



## 1229

USF '63 said:


> Dave post the pics of you driving the rag with the top down doing donuts in the cow pasture, those were awesome pics.



hahahahahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## big C

TKeeby79 said:


> Havent been on here in a while but "Rotten Apple" is done and WEST Coast Bound! See you guys soon...


Are you going to have before photos of it when it was damn near broke in 2 pieces on display with the car? Be cool so people can see what it came from


----------



## TKeeby79

Here are my LS1 Engine Covers done by my Brother Marv aka ARTIST TECHNICANS.


----------



## Texas Massacre

Engine covers look very good!!!!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80

Nice, are you taking it to Vegas?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

TKeeby79 said:


> Here are my LS1 Engine Covers done by my Brother Marv aka ARTIST TECHNICANS.


man them are badass


----------



## bpzlow70

Just went through all 67 pages of this build topic. Damn this 61 turned out awesome. Good Luck in Vegas!


----------



## low4ever

Engine covers go hard..... and the setup is on top of the game imo


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TKeeby79 said:


> Here are my LS1 Engine Covers done by my Brother Marv aka ARTIST TECHNICANS.


Looks really good!


----------



## npazzin

DUDES GOT SKILLS!!!!


TKeeby79 said:


> Here are my LS1 Engine Covers done by my Brother Marv aka ARTIST TECHNICANS.


----------



## Skim

damn I need to have Marv do a trunk mural of the railroad yard and the locomotives pulling in and out onto the mainline on Hell Bent


----------



## npazzin

you work UP or BNSF? 




Skim said:


> damn I need to have Marve do a trunk mural of the railroad yard and the locomotives pulling in and out onto the mainline on Hell Bent!


----------



## Skim

Only a a little over a week and I get to see it for the first time since it was damn near rusted in half


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim said:


> Only a a little over a week and I get to see it for the first time since it was damn near rusted in half


Is Hell Bent going to make it?


----------



## Skim

npazzin said:


> you work UP or BNSF?


Im a nationwide subcontractor in logistics and field support. we work for all national account railroads UP, BNSF, KCS, CSX, NS, CP, CN etc.. rerailing the trains after they derail. We have all the big equipment that rerails the cars and lays the new track down after its all fucked up.


----------



## Skim

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Is Hell Bent going to make it?


no. I am bringing my 64


----------



## Skim

Texas Massacre said:


> Engine covers look very good!!!!!!


^^^ This guy just derailed an engine the other night lol


----------



## infamous704

Skim said:


> ^^^ This guy just derailed an engine the other night lol


FOREALZZ! You probably got the call at Hulcher Dispatch! :biggrin: Chris was like!!! Yo Skim I need your services! :roflmao:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Skim said:


> ^^^ This guy just derailed an engine the other night lol


I've came close to losing a car and it hitting the derailer in our yard but I haven't done it yet.


----------



## drasticbean

TKeeby79 said:


> Here are my LS1 Engine Covers done by my Brother Marv aka ARTIST TECHNICANS.


WHY ARE YOU POSTING PICTURES FOR , WAIT TILL AFTER THE SUPER SHOW.........!!!!


----------



## 1229

drasticbean said:


> WHY ARE YOU POSTING PICTURES FOR , WAIT TILL AFTER THE SUPER SHOW.........!!!!


rules have been violated. :sprint:


----------



## RdnLow63

TKeeby79 said:


> Here are my LS1 Engine Covers done by my Brother Marv aka ARTIST TECHNICANS.


fkn badass :thumbsup:


----------



## rick383

can wight to see it at the super show


----------



## the GRINCH

1 week from today it makes its appearance . All pics in world will be posted then


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:nice 61


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

the GRINCH said:


> 1 week from today it makes its appearance . All pics in world will be posted then


I bet your more nervous than anyone....and who cares if them cali boys don't like what nc has to offer.


can't wait to see it in vegas!


Looking good Terrance!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

We can't wait


----------



## the GRINCH

I got pics lol


----------



## drasticbean

the GRINCH said:


> I got pics lol


Not til after Vegas.


----------



## carlito77

:wow:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

QUE ONDA T ? I SEE YOU GOT A 61 RAG ON THE GRIND NICE BRO!


----------



## Skim

TERRANCE ARE YOU READY - FOR ANYBODY WHO DONT KNOW OR AINT BEEN TO VEGAS FOR SUPERSHOW.......THIS SHOULD SUM IT UP. I DONT KNOW HOW HE PUT THIS VIDEO TOGETHER BUT DIRTY HOOKED IT UP! BEAN, GRINCH AND MANY MORE I SEE YOU IN THERE!


----------



## Tage

Skim said:


> TERRANCE ARE YOU READY - FOR ANYBODY WHO DONT KNOW OR AINT BEEN TO VEGAS FOR SUPERSHOW.......THIS SHOULD SUM IT UP. I DONT KNOW HOW HE PUT THIS VIDEO TOGETHER BUT DIRTY HOOKED IT UP! BEAN, GRINCH AND MANY MORE I SEE YOU IN THERE!



can we have the slow motion version?!?! Jesus christ that shit is on fast forward!!!! LOL!:facepalm:


----------



## TKeeby79

Skim said:


> TERRANCE ARE YOU READY - FOR ANYBODY WHO DONT KNOW OR AINT BEEN TO VEGAS FOR SUPERSHOW.......THIS SHOULD SUM IT UP. I DONT KNOW HOW HE PUT THIS VIDEO TOGETHER BUT DIRTY HOOKED IT UP! BEAN, GRINCH AND MANY MORE I SEE YOU IN THERE!


Thanks SKIM, see you in 24 hours Homie!!


Tage said:


> can we have the slow motion version?!?! Jesus christ that shit is on fast forward!!!! LOL!:facepalm:


Tage I just had to pause the video it was making me dizzy, LOL.


----------



## TKeeby79

Not Bad for a Kid from NYC and a Builder from a small town in NC:








Rotten Apple is on the West Coast and so am I! Cant wait till this weekend, but until then were still not done yet:
















And I brought this guy with me:


----------



## nobueno

Terrance, congrats on the build! We "Cali Boys" like it! I've heard nothing but positive comments while the car has been at Danny's. Jae Bueno


----------



## Glassman704

Terrance are you sure thats the grinch? I dont see any sun drops in pic! Congrats on such an incredible car. I cant wait to see the reaction after reveal at vegas.uffin:
Make david relax and enjoy himself for a change, he needs it!!!


----------



## graham

TKeeby79 said:


> Not Bad for a Kid from NYC and a Builder from a small town in NC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Apple is on the West Coast and so am I! Cant wait till this weekend, but until then were still not done yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I brought this guy with me:



AND THE PLOT THICKENS!!


----------



## Tage

TKeeby79 said:


> Thanks SKIM, see you in 24 hours Homie!!
> 
> Tage I just had to pause the video it was making me dizzy, LOL.



hahahahaha funny shit was I got Dizzy looking that shit, I said fuck it and paused it also LOL!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Glassman704 said:


> Terrance are you sure thats the grinch? I dont see any sun drops in pic! Congrats on such an incredible car. I cant wait to see the reaction after reveal at vegas.uffin:
> Make david relax and enjoy himself for a change, he needs it!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Great vid....


----------



## TONY MONTANA

TKeeby79 said:


> Not Bad for a Kid from NYC and a Builder from a small town in NC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Apple is on the West Coast and so am I! Cant wait till this weekend, but until then were still not done yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I brought this guy with me:


cant wait to see your ride this wknd homie :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

Skim said:


> TERRANCE ARE YOU READY - FOR ANYBODY WHO DONT KNOW OR AINT BEEN TO VEGAS FOR SUPERSHOW.......THIS SHOULD SUM IT UP. I DONT KNOW HOW HE PUT THIS VIDEO TOGETHER BUT DIRTY HOOKED IT UP! BEAN, GRINCH AND MANY MORE I SEE YOU IN THERE!




DEAD KENNEDYS !!!!!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

TKeeby79 said:


> Not Bad for a Kid from NYC and a Builder from a small town in NC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Apple is on the West Coast and so am I! Cant wait till this weekend, but until then were still not done yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I brought this guy with me:


:thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y

westsidehydros said:


> DEAD KENNEDYS !!!!!


that made my head hurt:420:


----------



## drasticbean

BEAN HAS LANDED IN CALI.


----------



## kilo1965

CARLITOS WAY said:


> :thumbsup:



I see the ride made the lowrider Facebook page. Over 8000 likes. That's what's up. Beautiful Build.


----------



## Glassman704

heres something for you and terrance to wake you up after a long night.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

nobueno said:


> Terrance, congrats on the build! We "Cali Boys" like it! I've heard nothing but positive comments while the car has been at Danny's. Jae Bueno


x61!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

congrats on the photo shoot


----------



## drasticbean

64 CRAWLING said:


> congrats on the photo shoot


What photoshoot ....?


----------



## Firefly

drasticbean said:


> What photoshoot ....?


LRM photoshoot:


----------



## 1229

Glassman704 said:


> heres something for you and terrance to wake you up after a long night.


You know Dave is a connoisseur of the Sun Drop, he said Sun Drop made outside of NC don't taste as good, he's probably going thru withdrawals by now.


----------



## 1229

TKeeby79 said:


> Not Bad for a Kid from NYC and a Builder from a small town in NC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Apple is on the West Coast and so am I! Cant wait till this weekend, but until then were still not done yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I brought this guy with me:


Badass and Congrats.


----------



## KERRBSS

Car came out real nice. Hope to see it in person One day. 
:wave: Dave


----------



## drasticbean

Firefly said:


> LRM photoshoot:


That not for LRM.......


----------



## 1229

drasticbean said:


> That not for LRM.......



:machinegun:


----------



## the GRINCH

drasticbean said:


> That not for LRM.......


Yea that's for the saluting America posters


----------



## the GRINCH

TATTOO-76 said:


> You know Dave is a connoisseur of the Sun Drop, he said Sun Drop made outside of NC don't taste as good, he's probably going thru withdrawals by now.


Dude you have no clue , I been waking up at 5 am with the shakes lol


----------



## the GRINCH

SIX1RAG said:


> Car came out real nice. Hope to see it in person One day.
> :wave: Dave


What's up Robbie how things your way


----------



## Firefly

drasticbean said:


> That not for LRM.......


I dunno it was posted by LRM on the LRM facebook page :dunno:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Firefly said:


> I dunno it was posted by LRM on the LRM facebook page :dunno:


yeah i seen it too, i liked the photo. theyve got it posted like it was a LRM photoshoot. nonetheless car looks great. Yall have put the East Coast firmly on the map for sure with this car


----------



## 16474

I haven't checked this build out in a while and it's looking sick!!!!!! NY love


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

drasticbean said:


>


​BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## king debo

Lookin hella good!


----------



## drasticbean

The hydros are SICK AS FUCK .......


----------



## CadillacTom

Congrats!


----------



## CadillacTom

Congrats!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TKeeby79 said:


> Not Bad for a Kid from NYC and a Builder from a small town in NC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Apple is on the West Coast and so am I! Cant wait till this weekend, but until then were still not done yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I brought this guy with me:


:thumbsup:clean rag doggy welcome to CALI:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Firefly said:


> LRM photoshoot:


:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

drasticbean said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Emanuel2364

GOOD LUCK,at the super show at least somebodys dream became a reality.Go and represent the eastcoast,Buena suerte homie.


----------



## 1229

the GRINCH said:


> Dude you have no clue , I been waking up at 5 am with the shakes lol


HaHaHaHa


----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## implala66

drasticbean said:


> The hydros are SICK AS FUCK .......


pics???


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> pics???


x2 

:inout:


----------



## kevink623

x 3


TATTOO-76 said:


> x2
> 
> :inout:


----------



## 16474

Yes!!


----------



## Glassman704

Congradulations Terrance And David on Rotten Apple Placing 1st place at Super show!!! All the long nights and hard work paid off!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Glassman704 said:


> Congradulations Terrance And David on Rotten Apple Placing 1st place at Super show!!! All the long nights and hard work paid off!!!!



:h5:


----------



## drasticbean

FUCKING 1st place 
60 convert mild custom !!!!!!!!!!!!!

NYC .....!!!!!!!!! 
IN THE FUCKING BUILDING ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS

Congrats


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

drasticbean said:


> FUCKING 1st place
> 60 convert mild custom !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NYC .....!!!!!!!!!
> IN THE FUCKING BUILDING ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats what's up


----------



## king debo

That's what's up! Congrats


----------



## 1229

Congrats


----------



## drasticbean

This is surreal ...!!!!!!!!!!

A car from NYC made it to the Super Bowl of Lowrider and came off with a first place trophy !!!!!!

And he is cruising the strip with ROTTEN APPLE ...!!!!!!

I WANT TO SAY A BIG ASS THANK YOU TO DAVE AKA THE GRINCH AND THE CREW FRom DAVE'S IMPALA. IT COULDN'T HAVE HAPPEN WITH YOU. 
THANK YOU !!!!
YOU ARE THE FUCKING MAN !!!!!!

DRASTIC BABY. !!!!!!!! 
BLUE AND GOLD ..!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low4ever

That's whats up:h5: Congrats Tkeeby and David i've been watching the thread and you guys put in mad work and it payed off.


----------



## drasticbean

THANK YOU TATTOO 76.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!x61


----------



## leg46y

mad! congrats big time. ............... now all you gotta do is POST UP SOME PICS


----------



## low4ever

drasticbean said:


> THANK YOU TATTOO 76.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!x61


Bean that Tattoo76 is ok with hydraulics huh?


----------



## rivman

low4ever said:


> Bean that Tattoo76 is ok with hydraulics huh?


That's what I keep hearing...:dunno:


----------



## low4ever

Now can somebody please post pics of this AMAZING setup.....Pretty please?


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## low4ever

rivman said:


> That's what I keep hearing...:dunno:


If he quit using all that Chinese shit he would be awesome:facepalm:


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## BIG RED

So anyone going to post the set up or is it still top secret :dunno:


----------



## low4ever

BIG RED said:


> So anyone going to post the set up or is it still top secret :dunno:


LOL


----------



## drasticbean

I don't have anyone on my phone


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Firefly

Congrats, well deserved too! The car looks amazing


----------



## drasticbean

I will post pics later this week.


----------



## dgriego

I am sure glad u are not going to make us wait 6 months to post your super show pics again bean.


----------



## dgriego

Congrats to Terrance on placing at the show and much respect to Dave and everyone involved in the build of this car.


----------



## BIG RED

drasticbean said:


>


Thanks bean :thumbsup: 

That setup looks fucking badass and the trunk looks smooth as a babies ass.


----------



## rick383

this 61 one rag is sick saw it in person


----------



## Glassman704

AND ITS FROM THE EAST COAST!!!!!:h5:


----------



## Glassman704

WHAT ARE YOU DOING UP SO EARLY TATOO-76?


----------



## NYC68droptop

congrats on taking first place. well deserved. way to represent EAST COAST lowriding


----------



## goinlow

NYC68droptop said:


> congrats on taking first place. well deserved. way to represent EAST COAST lowriding



X2 CONGRATS TO DRASTIC NY !!!


----------



## graham

drasticbean said:


> FUCKING 1st place
> 60 convert mild custom !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NYC .....!!!!!!!!!
> IN THE FUCKING BUILDING ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



congrats DRASTIC CC and all the guys that had a hand building this car. That's a LONG way to go with a car for a show, just shows the level of dedication.
now let's see some pics of the rotten apple on the strip!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Congrats on 1st place, came out super nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Congratulations to Terrance, David and the whole Drastic crew!

Makin this side of the country proud!!

??


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup: what a cool car....


----------



## drasticbean

THIS IS TO REP ALL EAST COAST PEOPLE'S AND THANKS FOR THE GREAT SUPPORT. !!!!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH

Vegas strip pics will come when bean post next week or if anyone on the sidewalks post them but we hit it from one end to the other .


----------



## Glassman704

the GRINCH said:


> Vegas strip pics will come when bean post next week or if anyone on the sidewalks post them but we hit it from one end to the other .


You recover from the celebration yet dave?


----------



## the GRINCH

Yea getting ready to drank some more lol


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Contests again, dave


----------



## Mr Gee

Congrats T and David!!


----------



## 1229

Glassman704 said:


> WHAT ARE YOU DOING UP SO EARLY TATOO-76?


im almost always up by 5am, lmao.


----------



## Tage




----------



## Dino




----------



## CuZiN PauL

ttt proper build :thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65

Well deserved WIN! Was lucky enough to see @ Vegas, & it's a well x-cute build.


----------



## wired61

:thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## flaked85

CONGRATS ON YOUR VEGAS WIN:h5:


----------



## carlito77

bad ass! TTT!


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Skim

drasticbean said:


>


nice pic right there. im so happy for you and your dream come true rag. it was a great weekend and cruising the strip together last night was the shit. (other than the cops fucking with us) im very glad to have been a part in this build. congrats homie well deserved.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

drasticbean said:


>


:thumbsup:dope ass impalas there:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Dino said:


>


sexy chica and rag61:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Dino said:


> bad ass! and the car too


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

any engine pics? What exhaust did you run with the ls1?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

1st place and a photoshoot first time out, has to be a good feeling, congrats to the owner and everyone who played a part in the build.


----------



## MR.59

the GRINCH said:


> Vegas strip pics will come when bean post next week or if anyone on the sidewalks post them but we hit it from one end to the other .


car looks great! and a win on top of that! 
i know you got to give yourself another pat on the back, for yourself and your crew, and the guys that were involved!


----------



## SupremeAir

Saw the car Sat looked perfect congrats on the build....


----------



## the GRINCH

64_EC_STYLE said:


> any engine pics? What exhaust did you run with the ls1?


We do all exhaust work in house so the exhaust was custom bent by me


----------



## Impala killer

U do good work grinch


----------



## 1SEXY80

_TTT For Rotten Apple, Seen Her At The Show And She Was A Beauty...Heres Some Pics...















_


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## 1SEXY80

_Then On Monday Night On My Way Back To Bakersfield Cali, I see Her On Her Way Home To At The State Line...
TTT...:thumbsup::thumbsup:













_


----------



## lone star

Car looks nice. New york plates in las vegas is a rare sighting


----------



## 1229




----------



## Dylante63

Nice work on that setup!


----------



## 1229

Dylante63 said:


> Nice work on that setup!


thanks


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

the GRINCH said:


> We do all exhaust work in house so the exhaust was custom bent by me


cool but what did you run? corsa, borla, flowmaster, magna flow??? I would like to know as I'm in the middle of my ls swap and researching different exhaust for the ls based motors


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TATTOO-76 said:


>



always loved your setup, like waynes 63 rag you did a few years ago. I figured your hands were laid on it when they said aircraft and saw your posts in this topic


----------



## Zoom

drasticbean said:


> [/QUOTE
> Texas and NY mobbin in Vegas!:h5:


----------



## Skim

we both got stopped by the cops when we were cruising the strip the night before. they told him to straighten out his front wheels lol


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Tkeeby, that bitch is bad ass.


----------



## nobueno

Saturday night, the sleeping giant. The calm before the storm!


----------



## 1229

nobueno said:


> Saturday night, the sleeping giant. The calm before the storm!


That's a badass pic Jae.


----------



## drasticbean

Sick pic. Jae.


----------



## the GRINCH

64_EC_STYLE said:


> cool but what did you run? corsa, borla, flowmaster, magna flow??? I would like to know as I'm in the middle of my ls swap and researching different exhaust for the ls based motors


Magma flow stainless mufflers and 2.5 inch stainless pipe front to rear

We made the exhaust hangers mount to the body mount bolts r


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:worship:




TATTOO-76 said:


>


----------



## mrjones_012003

Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Congrats on the Win and Gotta Give Mad props on the Ride!!! I was Definately Feelin the East Coast Tunes coming out the trunk Friday!!!!! Congrats once again


----------



## Wizzard

the GRINCH said:


> Just think in 40 days they may post some pics of this car


Just had to quote you on this.


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

the GRINCH said:


> Magma flow stainless mufflers and 2.5 inch stainless pipe front to rear
> 
> We made the exhaust hangers mount to the body mount bolts r


nice :h5: Any sound bites by chance? I havent seen anyone youtube for magnaflow that were of true dual/no cats


----------



## JOHNER

nobueno said:


> Saturday night, the sleeping giant. The calm before the storm!


Damn thats a badass pic!!!! beautiful car....hard to believe it was built in such short time.:thumbsup:


----------



## low4life.toyo

Words cant describe this beautiful Rag:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

nobueno said:


> Saturday night, the sleeping giant. The calm before the storm!


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## the GRINCH

TKeeby79 said:


> Thank You everyone for the kind words! The car came out nicer than I ever expected and owe Dave and everyone involved in this build a ton of THANK YOU's. As far as my Bubble Top it is still at Dave's and may be visted sooner than later if I dont build an Impala with a 5 infront of it first, :yessad:.. Here's a pic of both of my 61's before the tranporter picked up my Rag.


the hardtop is still here the rag is gone we may do a his and hers she gets the rag and he gets the hardtop


----------



## impalaluv

came out clean ...great job fellas!


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

One badass ride right there ttt


----------



## low4life.toyo

:roflmao:


the GRINCH said:


> the hardtop is still here the rag is gone we may do a his and hers she gets the rag and he gets the hardtop


----------



## regal ryda

the GRINCH said:


> the hardtop is still here the rag is gone we may do a his and hers she gets the rag and he gets the hardtop


and paint the hardtop pink....


----------



## RdnLow63

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE

car came out bad ass !!! Drastic doin the damn thang!! congrats


----------



## 5DEUCE




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

UNBELIEVABLE CAR...STILL TRICKS YET TO BE SEEN LIKE THE TRUNK IN THE DARK..WHOA


----------



## 84caddy

BIG Congrats to Terrance and Drastics NYC - represent!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

Congrats homie TTT


----------



## TKeeby79

1SEXY80 said:


> _TTT For Rotten Apple, Seen Her At The Show And She Was A Beauty...Heres Some Pics...
> 
> View attachment 554991
> 
> View attachment 554992
> 
> _


Thank you for the GREAT PICS...


----------



## TKeeby79

Here are some pics of some pin striping done by Danny D before the Super Show. He striped inside the Trunk and Engine Compartment


----------



## TKeeby79

Another touch added days before the show was the New Dakota Digital VHX Guages:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup: the Ace looks great


----------



## drasticbean

I GUESS WHEN I HAVE TIME I WILL POST some of the pics i have.....


----------



## brad.ruggles32

TKeeby79 said:


> Another touch added days before the show was the New Dakota Digital VHX Guages:


 are these what they look like? I had the old style in my 61 before I sold it


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## FoxCustom

5DEUCE said:


> car came out bad ass !!! Drastic doin the damn thang!! congrats


Nice Setup!!!! Congrats


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Love the set-up


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ShakeRoks

TKeeby79 said:


> Another touch added days before the show was the New Dakota Digital VHX Guages:


Looks good!


----------



## ICED BOXX

Hands down one bad ace! David, Skim, and Tattoo, make a one rotten combination:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

TKeeby79 said:


> Another touch added days before the show was the New Dakota Digital VHX Guages:


That dash is NICE


----------



## flaked85

MAJOR PROPS TO EVERYONE WHO HAD THEIR HANDS IN THIS BUILD.IT CAME OUT AMAZING IN A SHORT TIME.:h5:


----------



## vouges17

good meeting you, great turn out on ace rag!


----------



## TKeeby79

Thanks for the kind words! Means alot to myself and Dave tha everyone took a liking to Rotten Apple. Sure Glad we didnt disappiont, it was a fear of mine.


----------



## Texas Massacre

drasticbean said:


> I GUESS WHEN I HAVE TIME I WILL POST some of the pics i have.....


Waiting for them. I always look forward to your pics more so this year because I didn't make it to the show.


----------



## Majestic Nice

Very Nice!! :nicoderm:


----------



## DEVINERI

CONGRATS MAN !!! LOOKS BADASS !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

This ride came out bad ass


----------



## CHASE 64

nobueno said:


> Saturday night, the sleeping giant. The calm before the storm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Nice pic beautiful car!!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

nice ace


----------



## TKeeby79

Wishing all my LIL Friends a HAPPY THANKSGIVING....


----------



## mattd

:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Merry Christmas to all my LIL Homies!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

5DEUCE said:


> car came out bad ass !!! Drastic doin the damn thang!! congrats


----------



## rivman

TKeeby79 said:


> Merry Christmas to all my LIL Homies!


Igualmente


----------



## del barrio

simply perfect! clean set up!


----------



## TKeeby79

del barrio said:


> simply perfect! clean set up!


Thank you.


----------



## TKeeby79




----------



## 1SEXY80

LOOKING GOOD BROTHER!!!
 :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79




----------



## Mr Gee

:cheesy:


----------



## Reckless

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

i saw in Vegas one of those that caught my attention


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Lookin bad ass


----------



## BRINCAS YOU

I Seen This Car Today In Person VFN (VERY FUCKING NICE ):thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Lookin bad ass


:yes:


----------



## turri 67

Naice azz ride. I was tripping out on where the Jay Z music was coming from until I saw the "Apple" drive up, everyone else was bumping 
Snoop, Dre, Zapp, Cube, Old School etc except for this ace.

--Turri.


----------



## DannyG.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

I just read all 78 pages,and I am amazed......Dave will definately be getting my business when I decide to go all out. Congrats on the win,you had a great vision to start with.


----------



## vouges17

1 sick ass ace :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

turri 67 said:


> Naice azz ride. I was tripping out on where the Jay Z music was coming from until I saw the "Apple" drive up, everyone else was bumping
> Snoop, Dre, Zapp, Cube, Old School etc except for this ace.
> 
> --Turri.


LOL, You know I had to come through and rep NYC!! It felt great to be out there and rep my club & my city!



DannyG. said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks Danny



Lowrider19 said:


> I just read all 78 pages,and I am amazed......Dave will definately be getting my business when I decide to go all out. Congrats on the win,you had a great vision to start with.


Thank you...



vouges17 said:


> 1 sick ass ace :thumbsup:


Thanks Homie! I see the rides coming together for you, Looking good!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Have to Thank The Sick for this Great Pic of Rotten Apple & EL REY from Majestic New Years Picnic. Lowriders from NYC to CA.. Thank you to the De Alba's for all the Help and making me feel as if I was family.


----------



## 1229

:wow:


----------



## willzkustoms2030

nice


----------



## Emailad4me773

Real nice ride homie. Cant wait until it come through the chi-town so I can check it out in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Thank you DREAM-ON for this Pic of me Rolling into the picnic with SKIM riding ShotGun.


----------



## low4ever

How you liking that AC setup?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Keep her alive


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

TKeeby79 said:


> Thank you DREAM-ON for this Pic of me Rolling into the picnic with SKIM riding ShotGun.


Nice pic!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TKeeby79 said:


> Thank you DREAM-ON for this Pic of me Rolling into the picnic with SKIM riding ShotGun.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 805MAC1961

Just read this entire thread and I must say TKeeby, this build was detailed and amazing. Much props and you picked a shop that knocked it out without cutting any corners. Very intricate touches that set this ACE apart from others. Hate to ask how
Much u dropped as I'm sure the figure is up there, but worth it in the the long run I'm sure. True lowrider took it to Vegas and then returned for New Years... What's next??? May r u can push Skim to finish your rides big brother HELL BENT!!!


----------



## regal ryda

805MAC1961 said:


> Just read this entire thread and I must say TKeeby, this build was detailed and amazing. Much props and you picked a shop that knocked it out without cutting any corners. Very intricate touches that set this ACE apart from others. Hate to ask how
> Much u dropped as I'm sure the figure is up there, but worth it in the the long run I'm sure. True lowrider took it to Vegas and then returned for New Years... What's next??? May r u can push Skim to finish your rides big brother HELL BENT!!!



hell bent is the next "dr. dre detox".....that bitch aint never coming out


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

TKeeby79 said:


> Thank you DREAM-ON for this Pic of me Rolling into the picnic with SKIM riding ShotGun.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

805MAC1961 said:


> Just read this entire thread and I must say TKeeby, this build was detailed and amazing. Much props and you picked a shop that knocked it out without cutting any corners. Very intricate touches that set this ACE apart from others. Hate to ask how
> Much u dropped as I'm sure the figure is up there, but worth it in the the long run I'm sure. True lowrider took it to Vegas and then returned for New Years... What's next??? May r u can push Skim to finish your rides big brother HELL BENT!!!


Thanks Homie! Means alot to myself and a GRINCH that people like what they see when it comes to my ACE! As far as HELL BENT my Big Homie SKIM got alot of tricks up his sleeve when it comes to that RAG. When she bust out its gonna be one to remember!


----------



## TKeeby79

This was in Vegas rolling to the Hop after the Super Show:


----------



## TKeeby79




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

TKeeby79 said:


>


love the way she looks :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Proud to say Rotten Apple is featured in the New LOWRIDAZ Magazine issue, have to thank Takashi, The GRINCH, Rick from Unlimited Suspension, Skim, Drastic Bean, Artist Technicians, Tattoo-76, and John from BowTie Connection for all contributing in my build and making this all possible!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

TKeeby79 said:


> Proud to say Rotten Apple is featured in the New LOWRIDAZ Magazine issue, have to thank Takashi, The GRINCH, Rick from Unlimited Suspension, Skim, Drastic Bean, Artist Technicians, Tattoo-76, and John from BowTie Connection for all contributing in my build and making this all possible!!


congrats brother !!spread looks good


----------



## CadillacTom

TKeeby79 said:


> Proud to say Rotten Apple is featured in the New LOWRIDAZ Magazine issue, have to thank Takashi, The GRINCH, Rick from Unlimited Suspension, Skim, Drastic Bean, Artist Technicians, Tattoo-76, and John from BowTie Connection for all contributing in my build and making this all possible!!


Looking nice in the spread, Homie. Congrats.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup::thumbsup: That's awesome Tarrance congratulations!!!!


----------



## Caballo

Congrats on the nice magazine article. The journey you & that car took was incredible.

As for me, whenever I'm in a book or a newspaper my mom buys 20 copies. Then they go in a box.


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## del barrio




----------



## drasticbean

congrates..... the car is beautiful.....


----------



## TKeeby79

Well the day has come! From Rags to Riches:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

TKeeby79 said:


> Well the day has come! From Rags to Riches:


DAYUM! It's out???? Congrats T! :thumbsup:

I'm still waiting on my feature from last summer....


----------



## bengiXxer1000

TKeeby79 said:


> Well the day has come! From Rags to Riches:


Congrats T!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> DAYUM! It's out???? Congrats T! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm still waiting on my feature from last summer....


Thanks Man! Sucks hey haven't published your Bad Ass Ace yet. I'm sure it's coming soon. 



bengiXxer1000 said:


> Congrats T!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks my brother.


----------



## bad idea

I just read the entire build up page for page. Incredible job in such a short time! I can't wait to see this car in person.


----------



## erics57rag

good job Terrence...East Coast stand up, the cover, cant beat that homie


----------



## Jake07

:thumbsup: Sick ass ride homie!!


----------



## TKeeby79

bad idea said:


> I just read the entire build up page for page. Incredible job in such a short time! I can't wait to see this car in person.


Yea time was def not on our side! Many sleepless night for The GRINCH and his crew. 



erics57rag said:


> good job Terrence...East Coast stand up, the cover, cant beat that homie


Thanks man, just tried to Rep my Club, my City, and my Coast..



Jake07 said:


> :thumbsup: Sick ass ride homie!!


Thank you..


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> Yea time was def not on our side! Many sleepless night for The GRINCH and his crew.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nice..congrats T!! and David the Grinch da man of course!!


----------



## regal ryda

x62 on the congrats T, you and the Grinch definately put it down


----------



## dunk420

yall guys put it down quick:worship:


----------



## mrjones_012003

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:






Got my issue! Congrats!


----------



## Heath V

Congrats on the LRM spread, looking good!


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr Gee said:


> TKeeby79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea time was def not on our side! Many sleepless night for The GRINCH and his crew.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nice..congrats T!! and David the Grinch da man of course!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gee, how are the rides coming along? 58 & 61??
> 
> 
> 
> regal ryda said:
> 
> 
> 
> x62 on the congrats T, you and the Grinch definately put it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you my brother..
Click to expand...


----------



## TKeeby79

dunk420 said:


> yall guys put it down quick:worship:


Thank You. 



mrjones_012003 said:


> TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> View attachment 645062
> Got my issue! Congrats!


Thanks. 


Heath V said:


> Congrats on the LRM spread, looking good!


Thank You.


----------



## king debo

Nice shoot


----------



## Kadman

Read the write-up in LRM and just plowed thru the whole thread. Simply amazing work by Dave and his crew. Congrats on the having her done...


----------



## TKeeby79

Car is For Sale:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/432953-1961-impala-rotten-apple.html


----------



## Mr Gee

TKeeby79 said:


> Car is For Sale:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/432953-1961-impala-rotten-apple.html


:tears:


----------



## TKeeby79

We finally got some nice weather here in NYC so I decided to bring her her out for a ride.


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## del barrio

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Lookin good homie


----------



## TKeeby79




----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever

That setup is dope. I've seen the work personally. True work of art.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

LOOKING GOOD NEW YORK T T T


----------

